# Prostatakrebs > Diagnostik, Therapien und Co. >  OP mit R1-Befund: und dann?

## manfredh

habe nun OP und Reha hinter mir. Leider habe ich einen R1-Befund und frage mich nun, wie es weiter gehen soll und was mich dabei erwartet.
Ich werde vorauss. eine Nachbestrahlung durchführen lassen.
Welche Erfahrungen liegen bei den anderen Teilnehmern des Forums dazu vor?
Welche Empfehlungen können Sie mir geben, was ich beachten soll?

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Manfred,

auf jeden Fall hast Du jetzt Klarheit, was den entfernten Primärtumor angeht und dass das höchste Eisenbahn war. An Deiner Stelle würde ich jetzt eine gute Kontinenz aufbauen und engmaschig die nächsten PSA-Werte kontrollieren. Eine Bestrahlung käme für mich nur bei erhöhtem Verdacht auf Lokal-Rezidiv infrage, was man aus relativ spätem und niedrigem PSA-Anstieg ableiten kann. Bleibt PSA unten, würde ich nichts invasives machen und verstärkt auf Lebensqualität achten.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Grüße Dieter

----------


## spertel

Hallo Manfred

Wir sind offensichtlich beide in ähnlicher Situation.

Mir ist eine Studie bekannt, die einen signifikanten Vorteil belegen soll, wenn man  bei dieser Befundkonstellation sofort bestrahlt.

Allerdings habe ich im Rahmen eines Online-Vortrages erfahren, dass diese Studie wohl nicht eindeutig aufgezeigt hat, bei welchem PSA-Wert die Bestrahlung bei jenen eingesetzt hat, die erst bei steigenden Werten therapiert wurden.

Die Ergebnisse könnten unterschiedlich sein, wenn man bei 0,2 ng/ml oder bei 0,9 ng/ml bestrahlt.

Mir stellt sich in diesem Zusammenhang konkret die Frage : 

Entsteht ein therapeutischer Nachteil gegenüber den sofort postoperativ Bestrahlten, wenn man die Strahlentherapie z. B. bei 0,2 ng/ml einsetzt ??

Vielleicht kann unser Strahlentheapeut Daniel Schmidt hierzu eine Aussage machen.

Bei Dir ist der PSA-Wert unter die wichtige Nachweisgrenze gefallen. Dies ist zunächst einmal sehr gut. Es besteht durchaus die Möglichkeit, dass dieser Wert so wie bei mir jetzt fast 3-4 Jahre, allerdings bei RO-Resektion, eine ganze Weile so bleibt.

Zu Deiner Fragestellung empfehle ich auch das Profil von Wassermann, bei dem die Befundlage ähnlich ist und der schon seit der Op Ruhe hat.

Ich würde dazu tendieren,  abzuwarten und bei erst Anstieg zu therapieren; bei mir liegt diese Grenze in Absprache mit meinem Strahlentherapeuten bei 0,15 ng/ml.

Allerdings ist dies nur die unverbindliche Einschätzung eines Laien.

Gruss

Spertel

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Manfred, so wie Spertel sehe ich das auch. Du kannst ja mit Deinem Urologen festlegen, bei welchen Werten ihr aktiv werden wollt. Dass R1-Resektion nicht gleich Rezidiv bedeutet, magst Du aus einer Schrift von Prof. Graefen herauslesen, welche wir auf unserer Homepage zum Download anbieten:

Chirurgisches Dilemma: Positive Schnittränder bei RPE

Gruß Dieter

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Entsteht ein therapeutischer Nachteil gegenüber den sofort postoperativ Bestrahlten, wenn man die Strahlentherapie z. B. bei 0,2 ng/ml einsetzt ??


Diese Frage ist noch nicht definitiv beantwortet. Dazu wird die britische RADICALS hoffentlich eine Aussage machen können. Ergebnisse sind vermutlich in 15 Jahren (!) zu erwarten.
:-)
Retrospektive Daten allerdings von Patienten mit PSA-Rezidiv zeigen, dass sie nur in ca. 60% der Fälle mit einer Strahlentherapie zu kontrollieren sind. Bei 40% gibt's innerhalb der ersten Jahren bereits einen Rückfall, bis zu 20% reagieren überhaupt nicht auf die Strahlentherapie mit dem PSA, d.h. sie haben bereits Metastasen.

Wenn man sich allerdings die SWOG 8497-Studie anschaut, dann sieht man, dass die Patienten die sofort postoperativ wegen pT3 oder R1 bestrahlt worden sind, nach 13 Jahren etwas besser abschneiden, als diejenigen die zunächst beobachtet wurden und je nach PSA-Verlauf später bestrahlt wurden oder Hormontherapie erhielten.
Allerdings sind hier nicht alle Patienten im Beobachtungsarm bestrahlt worden und vor allem wissen wir nicht bei welchen PSA-Werte dies passierte.
Eine Subgruppenanalyse der EORTC 22911 (die im Prinzop das gleich Design wie die SWOG 8497 hatte) ergab, dass die R1-operierten Patienten am meisten von der Strahlentherapie profitierten.
*5 Jahren nach OP hatten 80% der bestrahlten Patienten keinen erhöhten PSA, während 50% der Patienten im Arm ohne Bestrahlung hatten ein PSA-Rezidiv mittlerweile schon.*
Somit bedeutet eine R1-Resektion nach 5 Jahren in 50% der Fälle ein PSA-Rezidiv.


Im Fall von Manfred würde ich bei guter Kontinenz jetzt bestrahlen.


Ich würde

----------


## wassermann

Hallo Manfred,
die Ratschläge sind etwas allgemein. Ich würde das intensive Gespräch mit dem Operateur suchen und mit ihm das histolog. Ergebnis besprechen. *R1 ist nicht R1.* In meinem Fall wurde die R1-Situation laut Operateur durch Vernarbung nach der Biopsie verursacht. Die R1-Stelle ist nicht die T3-Stelle. Es sind zudem nur geringfügige Ausläufer gut differenzierter Zellen. Dies verleitete uns dazu, eher abwartend zu reagieren, ob zu Recht, stellt sich noch heraus.
Das ist etwas anderes als etwa größere verbliebene Tumorreste. Je nach Ausmaß und Art der R1-Situation gilt es individuelle Entscheidungen zu treffen. Ein Ratschlag aus der Ferne bzw. Studienergebnisse haben sicher Allgemeingültigkeit, müssen aber auf den Einzelfall hin untersuht werden.

Auch hier gilt es, genau hinzuschauen und den Einzelfall zu betrachten. Dazu braucht es gesprächsbereite und offene Ärzte mit Ethos und Zeit.

Alles Gute
Wassermann

----------


## spertel

Danke Daniel für die Antwort (und ein Gruss in Richtung London) !

Sie beschreiben, dass retrospektive Daten belegen, nur 60 % würden langfristig von der Strahlentherapie profitieren. Bei ca. 40 % gäbe es in den Folgejahren einen weiteren Rückfall.  Diese Untersuchungen dürften nicht ganz neu sein.

Bei sehr vielen Krankheitsverläufen auch hier im Forum ist mir aufgefallen, dass in der Vergangenheit entgegen den heutigen Empfehlungen oft erst bei deutlich höheren Werten bestrahlt worden ist, teilweise erst bei Werten über 1,00 ng/ml oder noch später. Möglicherweise sind auch solche Fälle in diese Studien einbezogen worden.

Teilen Sie meine Einschätzung, dass die Zahlen und die Tumorkontrolle deutlich besser wären, wenn diese Patienten früher bestrahlt worden wären ?

Besteht eigenlich ein signifikanter Unterschied zwischen einem mikroskopisch festgestellen pT3a und einer R1-Resektion, was die Erfolgsaussichten einer Strahlentherapie angeht ?

Danke und ein schönes Wochenende

Spertel

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Danke Daniel für die Antwort (und ein Gruss in Richtung London) !
> 
> Sie beschreiben, dass retrospektive Daten belegen, nur 60 % würden langfristig von der Strahlentherapie profitieren. Bei ca. 40 % gäbe es in den Folgejahren einen weiteren Rückfall.  Diese Untersuchungen dürften nicht ganz neu sein.
> 
> Bei sehr vielen Krankheitsverläufen auch hier im Forum ist mir aufgefallen, dass in der Vergangenheit entgegen den heutigen Empfehlungen oft erst bei deutlich höheren Werten bestrahlt worden ist, teilweise erst bei Werten über 1,00 ng/ml oder noch später. Möglicherweise sind auch solche Fälle in diese Studien einbezogen worden.
> 
> Teilen Sie meine Einschätzung, dass die Zahlen und die Tumorkontrolle deutlich besser wären, wenn diese Patienten früher bestrahlt worden wären ?
> 
> Besteht eigenlich ein signifikanter Unterschied zwischen einem mikroskopisch festgestellen pT3a und einer R1-Resektion, was die Erfolgsaussichten einer Strahlentherapie angeht ?
> ...


Das ist richtig.

Eine Bestrahlung bei höheren Werten und bei Patienten mit schnell ansteigenden Werten nach der OP, liefert schlechtere Ergebnisse als eine frühzeitige Bestrahlung bei Werten <0,5ng/ml.

Eine R1-Resektion ist eine R1-Resektion, egal was der Operateur sagt. Die besagten Ergebnisse der Studie sind bei Einbeziehung einer zetralen Referenzpathologie entstanden.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Hallo Manfred,
> die Ratschläge sind etwas allgemein. Ich würde das intensive Gespräch mit dem Operateur suchen und mit ihm das histolog. Ergebnis besprechen. *R1 ist nicht R1.* In meinem Fall wurde die R1-Situation laut Operateur durch Vernarbung nach der Biopsie verursacht. Die R1-Stelle ist nicht die T3-Stelle. Es sind zudem nur geringfügige Ausläufer gut differenzierter Zellen. Dies verleitete uns dazu, eher abwartend zu reagieren, ob zu Recht, stellt sich noch heraus.
> Das ist etwas anderes als etwa größere verbliebene Tumorreste. Je nach Ausmaß und Art der R1-Situation gilt es individuelle Entscheidungen zu treffen. Ein Ratschlag aus der Ferne bzw. Studienergebnisse haben sicher Allgemeingültigkeit, müssen aber auf den Einzelfall hin untersuht werden.
> 
> Auch hier gilt es, genau hinzuschauen und den Einzelfall zu betrachten. Dazu braucht es gesprächsbereite und offene Ärzte mit Ethos und Zeit.
> 
> Alles Gute
> Wassermann



Ich würde eher had Gespräch mit dem Strahlentherapeuten anstatt mit dem Chirurgen aussuchen.
Operateure sind bekannt dafür Befunde oft zu verschönern ("Ich habe alles rausgeholt").
R1 bleibt R1.
Und selbst wenn R1 nicht R1 war, bleibt das T3 immer noch ein Grund für eine Bestrahlung.

----------


## manfredh

Habe zwischenzeitlich zusätzlich zu den Meinungen hier im Forum folgende Empfehlungen erhalten:

1. Hausarzt
2. ärztl. telefonische Beratung der Krankenkasse (TK)
3. Chefarzt Krankenhaus
4. Strahlentherapeut

Alle vier raten zur adjuvanten Bestrahlung, Beginn 3 Monate nach OP -> 11.05.2009 wird die erste Bestrahlung stattfinden.

Hat jemand noch gute Tips, um die Nebenwirkungen klein zu halten?

Nehme derzeit Selen (Selenase 100 ug, Trinkampullen)

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo,

normalerweise gibt es keine oder nur geringe Nebenwirkungen bei der Bestrahlung.

Solltest Du irgendwelche Zusatzmittelchen nehmen, dann stimmt dies vorher mit den Strahlentherapeuten ab. 

Mein Strahlentherapeut sagte: "Danach dürfen Sie wieder alles nehmen. Aber wenn die Mittel wirklich wirken, dann schützen Sie nicht nur die gesunden sondern auch die kranken Zellen. Und wir wollen mit der Strahlentherapie die kranken Zellen vernichten."

Ich hatte außer zunehmender Müdigkeit keine Nebenwirkungen, wenn man von einem Harnverhalt absieht. Den hätte ich als Frischoperierter aber auch ohne Strahlentherpie bekommen können.

Außerdem habe ich mich in der bestrahlten Region nicht gewaschen sondern nur mit Puder behandelt (insbesondere die Pofalte), um Hautreizungen zu vermeiden.

Alles Gute

Hansjörg Burger
Selbsthilfegruppe Prostatakrebs Rhein-Neckar e.V.

PS: Die Strahlentherapie setzt bewußt die freien Radikalen ein, die ja meist mit alternativen Mitteln sonst bekämpft werden!

----------


## Urologe

> Habe zwischenzeitlich zusätzlich zu den Meinungen hier im Forum folgende Empfehlungen erhalten:
> 
> 1. Hausarzt
> 2. ärztl. telefonische Beratung der Krankenkasse (TK)
> 3. Chefarzt Krankenhaus
> 4. Strahlentherapeut
> 
> Alle vier raten zur adjuvanten Bestrahlung, Beginn 3 Monate nach OP -> 11.05.2009 wird die erste Bestrahlung stattfinden.
> 
> ...


Hallo Manfred,

ich bin da etwas anderer Meinung zumal Sie einen nicht messbare PSA haben:

ICH würde nicht gleich bestrahlen, weil mir so die WICHTIGSTE Information nach einer OP verbaut wird; nämlich der Zeitpunkt bis zum Wiederanstieg (falls überhaupt) und die damit verbundene Verdoppelungszeit der PSA.

Beides zusammen sagt mir dann ob ein lokales (Rx sinnvoll) oder ein systemisches Rezidiv (Rx nur unter Vorbehalt nach weiterer Diagnostik) vorliegt.

In dem Moment, da sich die PSA wieder in den Messbereich bewegt kann immer noch eine Bestrahlung eingeleitet werden.

Gruss
fs

----------


## manfredh

Das ist genau die Gretchenfrage.

Meine Gedankengang war wie folgt:

Bei R1-Befund gehe ich davon aus, dass mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit Krebszellen lokal verblieben sind. Diese sollten durch die Bestrahlung zerstört werden können. 

Falls "nur" diese lokalen Krebszellen vorhanden wären, habe ich die Hoffnung, dass ich nach der Radiatio einige/viele Jahre Ruhe habe.

Falls bereits eine systemische Ausbreitung vorliegt, ist die Radiatio nicht die richtige Therapie.

Aber da ich gehört habe, dass Metastasen bereits eine erhebliche Ausdehnung haben müssen, um erkannt zu werden, hoffe ich, dass diese bisher nicht vorliegen bzw. das Immunsystem damit "fertig" wird.

Was wäre die Alternative zur sofortigen Bestrahlung?

----------


## Pinguin

Hallo manfredh,




> Was wäre die Alternative zur sofortigen Bestrahlung?


ich würde unserem Fs folgen und erst noch einmal den oder die nächsten PSA-Werte abwarten.  Als Alternativen böten sich dann neben der Radiatio, wenn das unumgänglich sein sollte, eine zunächst Mono-Hormonblockade z.B. mit Casodex an. Das ist meine ganz persönliche Einschätzung als medizinischer Laie, der aber mit Bestrahlung bislang ganz gute eigene Erfahrungen sammeln konnte.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

Ob man den nächsten PSA-Wert abwarten soll oder mit der Bestrahlung jetzt beginnen sollte ist eine sehr gute Frage. Einen direkten Studienvergleich gab es bislang nicht. Es gibt eine laufender Studie dazu (RADICALS), Ergebnisse wird's in ca. 10 Jahren geben.
Was man sagen kann, ist das der PSA Wert mit einer Wahrscheinlichkeit von ca. 60% ohne weitere Massnahmen irgendwann in den nächsten Jahren steigen wird.
Es gibt drei randomisierte Studien (ARO96, EORTC22911, SWOG8794), wo Patienten mit pT3/R1-Tumoren entweder direkt postoperativ bestrahlt wurden oder erst bei PSA-Anstieg weitere Massnahmen eingeleitet wurden (meistens Strahlentherapie).
Durch die direkte postoperative Strahlentherapie fand sich in allen 3 Studien ein Verbesserung des PSA-rezidivfreien Intervalls, die frühe Strahlentherapie vermindert also das Risiko für einen Rückfall.
In einem Update einer dieser Studien fand sich nach einer Beobachtungszeit von 12 Jahren darüber hinaus eine signifikante Verminderung des metastasenfreien Überlebens. Patienten mit direkt postperativer Bestrahlung hatten weniger Metastasen, als diese bei denen erst nach PSA-Anstieg weitere Therapien gemacht wurden.
Ein Einfluss auf das Gesamtüberleben konnte bislang nicht demonstriert werden, evtl. kann dieser erst nach längerer Zeit gezeigt werden.

Eine Hormontherapie wurde ich zu jetzigem Zeitpunkt keinesfalls empfehlen. Sie wird dafür sorgen, dass die evtl. verbliebenen Krebszellen zunächst nicht wachsen. Allerdings ist die Hormontherapie keine Heilung. In einigen Jahren, wird der PSA vermutlich wieder steigen und die Zellen werden bis dahin hormonresistent sein. Sie züchten dadurch nur aggressivere Zellen.

Wenn Sie kontinent sind, würde ich Ihnen die Strahlentherapie jetzt empfehlen. Sie sind jung und müssen dafür sorgen, dass Sie die nächsten 20 Jahren diesen Tumor überleben. Dazu sollte man eher aggressiv rangehen.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Beides zusammen sagt mir dann ob ein lokales (Rx sinnvoll) oder ein systemisches Rezidiv (Rx nur unter Vorbehalt nach weiterer Diagnostik) vorliegt.


Diesen Satz verstehe ich nicht Herr Kollege.
Meinen Sie, dass ein später Anstieg nach OP verbunden mit einer kurzen Verdopplungszeit eher für eine systemische Metastasierung spricht und deswegen diese Patienten eher weniger von einer Bestrahlung profitieren würden?

----------


## LudwigS

Der mögliche Zusammenhang zwischen Verdoppelungszeit und Rezidivart (lokal-metastatisch) wurde schon vor 15 Jahren vermutet und in einem kleinen Kalkulationsprogramm - allerdings nur mit 51 Patienten dahinter - sichtbar gemacht.

http://www.prostate-cancer.org/tools...e/partin2.html

Man kann es hier herunterladen.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

Dieses Programm kenne ich. Allerdings geht es hier nicht um PSA-Verdopplungszeit und um Zeitpunkt des PSA-Anstieges, sondern um PSA-Velocity.
Man darf diese Begriffe nicht durcheinander bringen.

Ich frage also nochmal:

Was ist der aktuelle Wissensstand im Forum bezüglich PSA-Verdopplungszeit und Unterscheidung darauf basierend zwischen Lokalrezidiv und Metastasierung bei operierten Patienten?

----------


## LudwigS

Der aktuelle Wissensstand dürfte der sein:

http://www.kup.at/kup/pdf/6124.pdf

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Der aktuelle Wissensstand dürfte der sein:
> 
> http://www.kup.at/kup/pdf/6124.pdf
> 
> Gruss Ludwig


Dies habe ich befürchtet...

In dem Artikel steht:
"Beim Lokalrezidiv steigt das PSAlangsam an. Die PSA Anstiegs-geschwindigkeit (PSA-Velocity) liegt unter 0,75 ng/ml im Jahr, die PSAVerdoppelungszeit (PSA-Doubling- Time) ist lang (> 6 Monate). Beim systemischen Rezidiv dagegen sind PSA-Velocity bzw. PSA-Doubling- Time entsprechend höher bzw. geringer als beim Lokalrezidiv." 
Diese Meinung ist aktuell noch bei vielen Urologen so, allerdings stimmt sie mit den Erfahrungen aus den letzten Patientenserien nicht mehr überein.
"Prostate cancer-specific survival following salvage radiotherapy vs observation in men with biochemical recurrence after radical prostatectomy."
Trock et al. 
JAMA 2008
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18560003
In dieser Studie vom letzten Jahr, zeigte sich nach der Beobachtung der Verläufe von über 600 Männern mit PSA-Rezidiv nach Prostatektomie, dass die Patienten mit einer Verdopplungszeit *unter* 6 Monaten am meisten von einer Bestrahlung profitierten.
Diese Studie war quasi eine kleine Sensation für die meisten Kollegen in der Strahlentherapie und hat dazu geführt, dass auch Patienten, bei denen man früher von einer Metastasierung ausging und deswegen nicht bestrahlt hat, vermehrt bestrahlt wurden.
Ich persönlich habe auch meine Strategie geändert und habe tatsächlich auch sehr gute Ergebnisse gesehen.

----------


## LudwigS

> Dies habe ich befürchtet...
> 
> In dem Artikel steht:
> "Beim Lokalrezidiv steigt das PSAlangsam an. Die PSA Anstiegs-geschwindigkeit (PSA-Velocity) liegt unter 0,75 ng/ml im Jahr, die PSAVerdoppelungszeit (PSA-Doubling- Time) ist lang (> 6 Monate). Beim systemischen Rezidiv dagegen sind PSA-Velocity bzw. PSA-Doubling- Time entsprechend höher bzw. geringer als beim Lokalrezidiv." 
> Diese Meinung ist aktuell noch bei vielen Urologen so, allerdings stimmt sie mit den Erfahrungen aus den letzten Patientenserien nicht mehr überein.
> "Prostate cancer-specific survival following salvage radiotherapy vs observation in men with biochemical recurrence after radical prostatectomy."
> Trock et al. 
> JAMA 2008
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18560003
> ...


Dann kann man nur Prof. Fornara - der auch schon auf BPS-Veranstaltungen zum Thema PSA gesprochen hat - fragen, ob dieser Pubmed-Artikel seine ausführliche Abhandlung zum PSA-Verhalten nach OP relativiert bzw. als teilweise falsch zu werten ist.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Ludwig



> Dann kann man nur Prof. Fornara - der auch schon auf BPS-Veranstaltungen zum Thema PSA gesprochen hat - fragen, ob dieser Pubmed-Artikel seine ausführliche Abhandlung zum PSA-Verhalten nach OP relativiert bzw. als teilweise falsch zu werten ist.


Ich glaube nicht, dass Prof. Fornara der "Eminenzbasierten Medizin" das Wort redet. Vielmehr glaube ich fachliche Strömungen zu erkennen, die der einen Studie mehr Bedeutung beimessen als der anderen. Das wird auch weiter so, besonders bei den noch weitgehend unausgegorenen Diagnostik und Therapiechemata des Prostatakarzinoms bleiben. 
Evidenzbasierte Medizin heißt ja auch, dass sich der Patient nicht bedingungslos auf das Urteil des Arztes verlassen soll, ohne sich selbst intensiv mit seiner Krankheit und den möglichen Therapien auseinandergesetzt zu haben.

Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Vielmehr glaube ich fachliche Strömungen zu erkennen, die der einen Studie mehr Bedeutung beimessen als der anderen.


Diesem Kommentat stimme ich zu.
Das Problem ist, dass wir keine Studien haben, die genau diese Fragen prospektiv versucht haben zu klären.
Allerdings darf man eine Kleinigkeit nicht vergessen: Das Ziel der Behandlung.
Angenommen man entscheidet sich dafür, das der PSA-Anstieg eine Metastasierung bedeutet, verzichtet auf die Strahlentherapie und behandelt dann nur mit Hormontherapie, was hat man dann?
Eine *palliative* Behandlung, die den weiteren Progress nur hinauszögert. Stirbt der Patient nicht an andere Ursachen innerhalb der nächsten 5-8 Jahren, wird der PSA-Progress wieder eintreten, weil die Zellen bis dahin hormonresistent werden.
Im Gegensatz dazu bietet die lokale Strahlentherapie mit einer Wahrscheinlichkeit von ca. 40% eine dauerhaften PSA-Abfall und mit ein bisschen Glück ist somit der Patient gerettet. Und zwar für immer.

Diesen Punkt darf man nicht vergessen: Das Ziel einer lokalen Radiotherapie ist ein anderes als das Ziel einer Hormontherapie.

----------


## silver dollar

tja, nun sind wir nach vielen ausgetauschten Argumenten und nach 2 Studien letztlich nicht sicher was der Weg ist / sein sollte / sein kann.

Es ist nicht einfach, ich habe selbst nach RPE incl. Lymphaden im Juli 2008
ein R1 (apical) Ergebnis sowie einen PSA unter 0,01 (Labornachweisgrenze) und ??

Nach Gespraechen mit
einer Uniklinik
der Klinik die mich operierte
dem Pathologen der das Gewebe untersucht hat
meinem behandelnden Urolgen und dessen Netzwerk
habe ich mich entschlossen
-- solange der PSA unter der Nachweisgrenze bleibt passiert nicht als
wie gehabt geplant fuer 36 Monate alle 3 Monate den PSA zu kontrollieren, der Einfachheit halber weil schon Blut abgezapft ist grosses Blutbild mit allen wichtigen anderen Werten sowie wichtige Tumormarker sowie rektale Sonograpgie
-- sollte der PSA ansteigen, wir machen das fest an der Anstiegskurve binnen 6 Monaten, und ein Lokalrezidiv vorliegen dann Bestrahlung der Prostataloge

weiter zu kalkulieren habe ich keine Lust und sehe auch wenig Sinn mit einer Stange (deren Laenge ich nicht kenne) im Nebel (von dem ich nicht weiss wie dicht er ist und wann er kommt) zu stochern

das Thema R1 und Folgebehandlung muss denke ich jeder mit seinen behandelnden Aerzten entscheiden. Ich bin jedoch kein Anhaenger der Meinung einiger Professoren, die R1 und Bestrahlung in eine Automatik 90 bis 120 tage nach RPE als "Muss" bringen. Damit wuerde der Prozentsatz der R1 redzidivfrei bleibt umsonst bestrahlt

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> das Thema R1 und Folgebehandlung muss denke ich jeder mit seinen behandelnden Aerzten entscheiden. Ich bin jedoch kein Anhaenger der Meinung einiger Professoren, die R1 und Bestrahlung in eine Automatik 90 bis 120 tage nach RPE als "Muss" bringen. Damit wuerde der Prozentsatz der R1 redzidivfrei bleibt umsonst bestrahlt


Ein "Muss" ist es definitiv nicht.
Allerdings muss man fairerweise sagen, dass ein pT2a R1 GS7 eher ein nicht sehr aggressiven Tumor darstellt. Ich wünsche weiterhin PSA-Freiheit.

----------


## silver dollar

> Ein "Muss" ist es definitiv nicht.
> Allerdings muss man fairerweise sagen, dass ein pT2a R1 GS7 eher ein nicht sehr aggressiven Tumor darstellt. Ich wünsche weiterhin PSA-Freiheit.


Danke fuer den Kommentar, ich wuenschte mir auch, dass es eine volle Datenbank gaebe, aus der dann Ergebnisse wahlweise nach

pT1a pT2a pT3a etc
Gleason 3+3 3+4 4+3 4+4 etc
R0 R1
N0 N1

Zusammenstellung gewuenschte Werte gaeben und Therapievorgehen indizieren wuerden, da das fruehestens in 10 bis 15 Jahren der Fall ist / sein koennte, bleibt nur die vor Ort getroffene Entscheidung mit den behandelnden Aerzten nach aktuellem Wissensstand.

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo, dieser interessante Thread ist leider etwas steckengeblieben und ich möchte versuchen, ihn wieder anzuschieben.

Die für operierte Männer wichtige Frage, ob man nach einer rezidivgefährdeten RPE bestrahlen soll oder nicht, würde ich gerne etwas präziser diskutieren. Vor allem ginge es mir um die Frage, zu welchem Zeitpunkt und zu welchen Kriterien man die Bestrahlung empfehlen sollte. Ein schwieriges Unterfangen, weil ja so viele Fakten berücksichtigt werden müssen: Ausgangslage vor OP, Histologie, PSA-Entwicklung nach OP.

Bisher war es doch eigentlich so, dass wir nur eine eindeutige Bestrahlungs-Empfehlung hatten: die bei dringendem Verdacht auf Lokalrezidiv oder bei nachgewiesenem Lokalrezidiv. So in etwa wie es Prof. Fornara ausgedrückt hat. "Bestrahlung auf Verdacht", so etwa wie beschrieben hier - also vorsorglich, "adjuvant", war umstritten. Siehe auch hier, ein Beitrag, der in dem damaligen Forums-Blabla leider etwas unterging. 

Aber mittlerweile kommen sowohl vorsorgliche Hormonbehandlungen nach OP wie auch vorsorgliche Bestrahlungen mehr und mehr ins Gespräch. Ich muss gestehen, dass ich da oftmals ins Schleudern komme, wenn ich mir überlege, welches der richtige Rat sein könnte in manchen Fällen. Zum Beispiel ist für  mich unklar, ab welchem Level des PSA-Wertes man überhaupt von einer aussagekräftigen PSA-Verdopplungzeit sprechen kann. Da fallen mir Diskussionen zu den ultrasensitiven Messverfahren ein....

Was sind eigentlich für Sie relevante PSA-Werte zur Ermittlung der Verdoppelungszeit, Daniel Schmidt?

Grüße Dieter

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

"Bestrahlung auf Verdacht" ist aber letztendlich in 95% der Fälle nach OP die Tatsache.

Selbst, wenn Sie erst nach PSA-Anstieg bestrahlen, kann keiner Ihnen sagen, dass der PSA-Anstieg durch ein Lokalrezidiv und nicht durch Mikrometastasen (die der Bildgebung entgehen) kommt.

Bis zu 20% der Patienten werden oft somit bestrahlt und deren PSA-Wert fällt danach gar nicht ab, sondern steigt weiter.

Der einzige Weg "den Verdacht" loszuwerden, wäre abzuwarten bis die Patienten ein tastbares Rezidiv oder auffällige Bildgebung hätte.

----------


## Anonymous1

> Selbst, wenn Sie erst nach PSA-Anstieg bestrahlen, kann keiner Ihnen sagen, dass der PSA-Anstieg durch ein Lokalrezidiv und nicht durch Mikrometastasen (die der Bildgebung entgehen) kommt.


Das ist korrekt. Aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ein langsamer PSA-Anstieg mit größerem Zeitabstand zur OP eher von einem Lokalrezidiv herrührt, ist halt größer. Auf Wahrscheinlichkeiten basiert ja ohnehin das meiste. 

Meine Formulierung "Bestrahlung auf Verdacht" ist anders gemeint: Auf Verdacht, dass ein PSA-Anstieg kommen könnte. Ob dieser auch ohne die Bestrahlung nicht gekommen wäre, kann dann auch keiner sagen.

Darf ich meine Frage zu den PSA-Werten wiederholen: Wie hoch sollten diese für Sie wenigstens sein, damit Sie die daraus errechnete PSA-Verdopplung als halbwegs zuverlässig einstufen?

----------


## wolfgang.

Hallo Forumsmitglieder,

die Frage, ob im untersten Berech des PSA-Nachweises eine halbwegs sichere Aussage zur Verdopplungszeit bzw. zum Anstieg und damit eine prognostische Aussage gemacht werden kann, interessiert mich auch.

Nach meinem bisherigen schulmedizinischen Weg (siehe Profil) -Prosta-tektomie, R1 Resektion, Gleason 4+3, anschließend Bestrahlung der Prostataloge) bewegt sich mein PSA auf niedrigen Niveau.

Die Frage ist hier, ob er steigt oder nur "mäandert".

Vielleicht hat hier jemand Ideen oder Hinweise.

Alles Gute

Wolfgang

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Darf ich meine Frage zu den PSA-Werten wiederholen: Wie hoch sollten diese für Sie wenigstens sein, damit Sie die daraus errechnete PSA-Verdopplung als halbwegs zuverlässig einstufen?


Ich arbeite wenig mit PSA-Verdopplungszeiten bei PSA-Rezidiven.

Die PSA-Velocity ist mir wichtiger.

Prinzipiell schlage ich jedem Patienten mit PSA >= 0,1 eine Bestrahlung vor. Eventuell auch früher, z.B. bei 3 aufeinanderfolgend steigenden Werten und klarem R1-Befund.

----------


## Anonymous1

> Ich arbeite wenig mit PSA-Verdopplungszeiten bei PSA-Rezidiven.
> 
> Die PSA-Velocity ist mir wichtiger.
> 
> Prinzipiell schlage ich jedem Patienten mit PSA >= 0,1 eine Bestrahlung vor. Eventuell auch früher, z.B. bei 3 aufeinanderfolgend steigenden Werten und klarem R1-Befund.


Kapiert. Aber jetzt sollten Sie eigentlich nur noch erklären, wie Sie das damit in Einklang bringen. 

Ich bin der Meinung, dass man die ganz kleinen PSA-Werte, in Nullkomma-Hundertstel oder gar -Tausendstel-Bereich nicht für eine Berechnung der Verdopplungs- oder Anstiegs-Zeit nehmen sollte, welche dann als Grundlage zur Rezidiv-Behandlung dient. Bei diesen PSA-Anstiegen auf niedrigstem Niveau sollten meines Erachtens hormonelle Interventionen, mindestens als komplette ADT, bevorzugt und öfter eingeplant werden.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## silver dollar

> Das ist korrekt. Aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ein langsamer PSA-Anstieg mit größerem Zeitabstand zur OP eher von einem Lokalrezidiv herrührt, ist halt größer. Auf Wahrscheinlichkeiten basiert ja ohnehin das meiste. 
> 
> Meine Formulierung "Bestrahlung auf Verdacht" ist anders gemeint: Auf Verdacht, dass ein PSA-Anstieg kommen könnte. Ob dieser auch ohne die Bestrahlung nicht gekommen wäre, kann dann auch keiner sagen.
> 
> Darf ich meine Frage zu den PSA-Werten wiederholen: Wie hoch sollten diese für Sie wenigstens sein, damit Sie die daraus errechnete PSA-Verdopplung als halbwegs zuverlässig einstufen?


Moin Dieter,

wenn's denn feste Werte / Erfahrungswerte gaebe waere vielen Patienten geholfen. 

Es gibt an einigen Unikliniken die feste Ansicht, dass bei einer R1 Situation spaetestens in 90 Tagen bis 120 Tagen nach RPE bestrahlt werden muss unabhaengig vom PSA Verlauf sozusagen vorsorglich auf die Prostataloge.

Es gibt ebenfalls die Ansicht, PSA Monitoring zu betreiben und bei langsamen Anstieg ein Lokalredzidiv zu vermuten und es mit Bestrahlung anzugehen, ich sehe das bei mir bei ,derzeit > 0,01 (Nachweisgrenze) wenn kontinuierlich steigend ein 0,1 bis 0,2 erreicht wird (vierteljaehrliche Kontrolle), da ist mit bildgebenden Verfahren kaum was zu machen. Der vorgenannte Wert entstammt einem Denkmodell mit den Aerzten und ist keinesfalls irgendwie von Studien Faellen etc. abgeleitet.

Mal sehen was andere Mediziner dazu sagen, aktuell deckt sich scheinbar meine Ansicht mit fs, aber die Meinungen in der Medizin zu R1 Lokalredzidiv und Bestrahlung sind wohl sehr vielfaeltig.

Gruss aus dem suedlichen SH in den Norden

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Guenther,

Du sprichst die Crux präzise an. Es gibt offenbar nicht nur unterschiedliche Auffassungen an den Unis, sondern auch unterschiedliche Untersuchungsergebnisse, die sich sogar widersprechen. Da ja nicht wenige Betroffene mit der Rezidiv-Gefahr konfrontiert sind, sollte doch wenigstens annähernd ein Konsens bestehen, wie man z.B. bei R1- oder bei T3-Befunden verfährt oder bei welchen PSA-Werten man aktiv werden soll. Es kann doch nicht richtig sein, dass einer anders behandelt wird als der andere (evtl. schlechter oder besser!!!), nur weil er zufälligerweise in der Nähe von München, Berlin, Hamburg oder sonstwo wohnt. Hier ist, meine ich, auch der BPS in der Pflicht, ...Gremien, Ausschüsse und Sprecher gibt es ja genügend in unserem Verband!

Gruß von der Westküste
Dieter

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Kapiert. Aber jetzt sollten Sie eigentlich nur noch erklären, wie Sie das damit in Einklang bringen.


Das ist relativ einfach.

1. Die Studie wurde in einem Zeitraum durchgeführt, wo die Techniken und Therapien sehr wenig zu tun hatten mit dem was die heutige Medizin anbietet. "1954 bis 1994". Ich will lieber nicht wissen, wie man 1954 Prostatas bestrahlt hat.

2. Die Studie war falsch aufgestelllt. Man hat alle Tumorstadien mit reingenommen. Es ist heutzutage ganz klar das ein "pT2a pN0 cM0 GS6 PSA-initial 6,7" Patient keine Radiotherapie nach der Operation braucht.
Das war damals nicht der Fall. Die Studie hat blind alle Patienten eingeschlossen, dann verliert man natürlich schnell den Überblick wer profitiert und wer nicht von einer Bestrahlung. Heutzutage gelten pT3a-, R1-Tumore als sichere Indikationen zur postoperativen Bestrahlung. Eventuell trifft das auch für pT2c, höhere Gleason Scores und initial hohen PSA-Werten zu.
Das erklärt übringens auch warum das progressionsfreie Intervall so lang bei dieser Studie war. 20 Jahre? Das kriegen Sie in keiner Studie mit pT3a/R1 hin.

3. Eine Studie die 40 Jahre lang rekrutiert hat und keine guten Kriterien hat ist viel weniger Wert als DREI randomisierte Studien, die in den letzten Jahren gelaufen sind und mittlerweile die Überlegenheit der adjuvanten/additiven Strahlentherapie gegenüber dem Abwarten bewiesen haben: 
ARO 96, EORTC 22911, SWOG 8794

Die Fakten:
1. Strahlentherapie direkt postoperativ verbessert das krankheitsfreie Intervall, das heisst der PSA steigt erst später wieder an als wenn man nur abwartet.
2. Eventuell (SWOG 8794-Update) wirkt sich die Strahlentherapie auch auf die Metastasenhäufigkeit aus. Patienten in der SWOG 8794, die direkt postoperativ bestrahlt wurden hatten weniger Metastasen. Allerdings musste man 13 Jahre lang die Patienten nachbeobachten, bis man einen signifikanten Unterschied gesehen hat, das heisst der Nutzen zeigt sich relativ spät.
3. Die direkt postoperative Strahlentherapie konnt bislang keine Effekt aufs Gesamntüberleben zeigen.

Insgesamt kann man sagen, dass die "Monitoring"-Lösung akzeptabel ist. Ich würde keinen Patienten zur postoperativen Strahlentherapie drängen, wenn sein PSA-Wert unter der Nachweisgrenze ist. Ich würde es ihm empfehlen, er muss es aber nicht tun.

Ganz klar werden damit Patienten "überbehandelt". Aber das ist oft so in der Medizin. Beispiel: Brustkrebs im frühen Stadium.
Das Risiko für einen Rückfall nach brusterhaltenden Operation ohne Strahlentherapie liegt bei ca. 30%. Nach Bestrahlung bei ca. 10%.
Das heisst: Sie müssen 10 Frauen bestrahlen, damit 2 davon keinen Rückfall bekommen. Jeder vierte Frau wird unnötigerweise bestrahlt.
Bezogen aufs Gesamtüberleben, bewirkt die Bestrahlung eine 5%ige Verbesserung. Das heisst: Sie müssen 20 Frauen bestrahlen, damit 1 nicht an Brustkrebs stirbt.

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Daniel Schmidt,

Ihre Antwort auf meine Frage ist sehr überzeugend, sehr anschaulich, verständlich und außerdem hat sie Ihnen auch einiges an Schreibarbeit gemacht; dafür danke ich Ihnen ausdrücklich.

Nun habe ich noch die Hoffnung, dass möglichst bald die Leitlinien dementsprechend angepasst werden, und zwar so, dass das PSA-Rezidiv bereits bei 0,1 PSA "offiziell" ein Rezidiv ist und dass es evtl. auch geschafft wird, festzulegen, bei welchen PSA-Mindestwerten drei aufeinanderfolgende Anstiege als Rezidiv zu werten sind.

Ihnen und Ihren Patienten weiterhin erfolgreiche Arbeit und Behandlung.

Grüße Dieter

----------


## Samy

Sehr geehrter Herr Dr. Schmidt, 

hinsichtlich der Bestrahlung ab PSA = 0.1 habe ich meine Probleme: 
Meine Prostataloge soll mit 64 Gy und Lympfbahnen mit 44 Gy demnächst in der Strahlenklinik Rechts der Isar (TU München) bestrahlt werden. Ich leide aber auch unter starken Niereninsuffizienz. Mein Kreatinin liegt derzeit bei 5,4. Nach Ansicht des Nephrologen besteht daher die Gefahr, dass ich infolge der Bestrahlung Dialyse abhängig werde. 

Mein PSA steigt seit einem Jahr, er liegt jedoch seit 3 Monaten (bei drei aufeinander folgenden Messungen) unverändert bei 0,24. Beim Urologen fs habe ich mal gelesen, dass in bestimmten Fällen der PSA zwischen 0.2 und 0.4 stehen bleibt. Daher zögere ich, den mir morgen eingeräumten Termin am 30.04. (zur Fixierung) wahrzunehmen. 

Möglicherseise wäre es besser, die Bestrahlung stationär bei einer Klinik mit dem Scherpunkt Nephrologie durchzuführen und mit einer Reha zu verbinden (Welche Reha-Klinik kommt in Frage?).   

Ob ich dabei parallel Hormontherapie betreiben soll, ist ebenfalls ungeklärt. Der Strahlentherapeut verweist mich auf den Urologen und dieser wiederum auf den Nephrologen. Ich wende mich daher an Sie, weil ich Ihre umfassende Kenntnisse schätze und Ihnen zugleich Hochachtung für Ihren Einsatz entgegen bringen möchte. 

Mit herzlichen Grüssen
Samy

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo Samy,

das mit dem Stehenbleiben des PSA-Wertes gilt meines Wissens nach für niedrigere Werte so zwischen 0,04 und 0,07. weil man annimmt dass das PSA von zurückgebliebenem Prostatagewebe stammt.

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger
Selbsthilfegruppe Prostatakrebs Rhein-Neckar e.V.

----------


## Samy

Danke Hansjörg, 

ich habe die 0,0x Stelle offenbar übersehen. Die Hoffnung macht einen zum Narren. 

Gruß
Samy

----------


## Samy

Hallo Hansjörg,

ich habe mich doch nicht geirrt. Auch PSA-Werte unterhalb 0.4 könnten aus einem Adenomrest verursacht werden:

Beleg: Prof. Fornara  http://www.kup.at/kup/pdf/6124.pdf:"Definiert wird das PSA-Rezidiv als PSA-Wert-Anstieg nach radikaler Prostatektomie über eine Grenze von 0,4 ng/ml. Noch nachweisbare PSA-Werte, die darunter liegen, könnten möglicherweise durch einen kleinen Adenomrest (z. B. im Apex-Bereich) verursacht werden. Solche Patienten weisen auch keinen PSA-Wert-Anstieg, sondern gleichbleibende PSA-Werte auf."
Gruss
samy

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo Samy,

die Grenze von 0,4 nach der OP scheint mir etwas zu hoch. Ob da nicht auch ein Druckfehler vorliegt und die 0 nach dem Komma vergessen wurde?

Die europäischen und amerkanischen Guidelines setzen da früher an:

PSA-Rezidiv:

Bei _Entfernung der Prostata_, als einen PSA-Anstieg auf über 0,2 ng/ml nach der OP


   Nach wie vor gültig sind auch die Astro-Kriterien:


   Das biochemische Lokalrezidiv ist definiert nach ASTRO-Kriterien, d.h. wenn der Patient einen 3-maligen PSA-Anstieg nach Erreichen des PSA Nadirs nach Primärtherapie erleidet.


Gruß


Hansjörg Burger

----------


## Anonymous1

> Nach wie vor gültig sind auch die Astro-Kriterien:
> 
> 
>    Das biochemische Lokalrezidiv ist definiert nach ASTRO-Kriterien, d.h. wenn der Patient einen 3-maligen PSA-Anstieg nach Erreichen des PSA Nadirs nach Primärtherapie erleidet.


Hallo Hansjörg, ...das biochemische Lokalrezidiv?

Gruß Dieter

----------


## spertel

Guten Morgen allerseits

.......und hier noch eine kleine Ergänzung meines eigenen Verlaufes nach RPE 8/2005.

bis 03/2008       < 0,04 ng/ml

    03/2008           0,06 ng/ml

    04/2008           0,08 ng/ml

    08/2008           0,08 ng/ml

    10/2008           0,1  ng/ml

    01/2009           0,1  ng/ml

    04/2009           0,1 ng/ml


Dieser Verlauf bietet jede Möglichkeit der Interpretation; eine Strahlentherapie habe ich bisher aufgeschoben.
Liegt überhaupt ein Rezidiv vor ??

Nichts genaues weiss man nicht...........

LG

Reinhard

----------


## HansiB

Lieber Reinhard,

es wird allgemein ignoriert, daß Prostatagewebe / befallen und nicht befallen nach Op verbleiben kann. Das wird vom Pathologen nicht festgestellt, weil dieser nur nach Krebsgewebe untersucht. 

Von den wenigen noch vorhandenen Drüsen, geht dann ein Wachstum aus, welches wieder zu messbaren PSA Werten im Blut führt. PSA Werte die von einem Regenerat (Restgewebe) verursacht werden, steigen nur sehr langsam, die durch ein Recidiv schneller.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Samy

Hallo Reinhard,

ich verfolge bereits Deinen PSA-Verlauf und freue mich über dessen günstige Entwicklung. Auch bei mir ist der PSA im März 2008 (vier Jahre nach der Operation) ausgebrochen, allerdings ist er doppelt schneller als bei Dir gestiegen. Meine Prognose war allerdings mit T3b,N (1/14),R1,G4a5b (nach Bonkhoff gar G5+5 und neuroendokrin) wesentlich ungüstiger als in Deinem Fall. 

Meine Fragen sind auch dieselben wie Deine. Liegt überhaupt ein Rezidiv vor? Wenn ja, ist es lokal oder systemisch? Wann sollte man mit der Strahlentherpie beginnen? Ist es auch im 0,x-Bereich sinnvoll die Strahlentherapie mit Hormontherapie zu kombiniern? 

Gruß
Samy

----------


## BurgerH

> Hallo Samy,
> 
> die Grenze von 0,4 nach der OP scheint mir etwas zu hoch.


Hallo Samy,

jetzt habe ich eine Erklärung für die unterschiedlichen Grenzen für das PSA-Rezidiv gefunden. Aus einem älteren Artikel aus dem Jahre 2000 von Prof. Huland:

"Nach radikaler Prostatektomie wurde ursprünglich ein PSA-Wert von > 0,4 ng/ml definiert. *Nunmehr wird mit den verbesserten verfügbaren Assays ein Wert von > 0,1 ng/ml als nachweisbarer PSA-Wert und somit Tumorrezidiv erklärt.* "

Hier der vollständige Artikel:

http://www.uke.de/kliniken/urologie/index_15221.php

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger

----------


## Samy

Nochmals Danke Hansjörg,

seit 5 Jahren verfolge ich die Beiträge in diesem Forum und muss feststellen: "2 Ärzte, 3 Meinungen und 4 zu Tode Therapierten".

Ich habe Fälle beobachtet, deren Prognose günstig waren jedoch deren Entwicklung wesentlich ungünstiger ausfielen als etwa in meinem Fall. Die einzig zuverlässige Prognose scheint mir die PSA-Kinetik abzugeben. Daher werde ich für meine weitere Entscheidung den PSA-Verlauf abwarten. 

Oft liegt das Problem in der Fragestellung: Die Fragestellung z.B. ob ein Rezidiv lokal oder systemisch ist, ist nicht korrekt. Richtiger wäre es von einer Wahrscheinlichkeit zu sprechen, wonach die lokalen oder systemischen Anteile überwiegen je nach PSA-Kinetik. Ein rein lokales oder rein systemisches Rezidiv gibt es genauso nicht wie etwa kein 100 prozentiger Mann gibt. Jeder Mann birgt in sich zu einem gewissen Prozentsatz auch Frauenzüge.


Gruß
Samy

----------


## spertel

Danke Konrad für den Hinweis; in der Tat, so könnte es sein, zumal in der Stanzbiopsie neben dem Tumorausläufer auch eine deutliche Hyperplasie festgestellt worden ist. Es ist vielleicht möglich, weil ich auch beidseitig nerverhaltend operiert worden bin, dass kleine Drüsen übrig geblieben sind, die nun zu wachsen beginnen und etwas PSA produzieren. 
Schön wäre es in jedem Fall....

@Samy

Du hast schon Recht, aber wem will man da einen Vorwurf machen ? Ich sagte ja schon; mit dem vielen Wissen wachsen auch die Zweifel.

Mir stellt sich in erster Linie folgende Frage :

Bei meinem Vorgespräch mit meinem Strahlentherapeuten vor knapp einem Jahr hatte der mir erklärt, man hätte mir sofort nach der Op wegen des pT3a eine Starahlentherapie angeboten.
Das Tumorstadium  "pT3a" hat erst das Bonkhoff´sche Referenzgutachten fast -3- Jahre nach erfolgter Op ergeben.
Nun sind fast 4- Jahre ohne Bestrahlung vergangen und ich frage mich unter Berücksichtigung der von D. Schmidt vorgelegte Studie, ob sich meine Position signifikant verschlechtert hat, weil meine Strahlentherapie nicht gleich postoperativ erfolgte, sondern erst bei etwa 0,15 ng/ml (bei gleichbleibenden Anstieg) beginnen wird.
Eigentlich kann ich es mir nicht so recht vorstellen, aber das soll nix heißen.

Nach Studium von Online-Vorträgen bestünde wohl die Gefahr, dass ein rein lokales Rezidiv früh in ein systemisches übergehen könnte.

Kann schon bei einem PSA um die 0,2 ng/ml eine solche Situation eintreten, wenn    z. B. ein paar Krebszellen herdförmig im exprostatische Fettgewebe nachgewiesen worden sind ?

Wahrscheinlich wird es da auch unterschiedliche Meinungen geben.

LG

Reinhard

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Ich leide aber auch unter starken Niereninsuffizienz. Mein Kreatinin liegt derzeit bei 5,4. Nach Ansicht des Nephrologen besteht daher die Gefahr, dass ich infolge der Bestrahlung Dialyse abhängig werde.


Ich halte das für übertrieben. Die Nieren sind weit weg vom Becken. Wenn Sie möchten, können Sie die Kollegen im Rechts der Isar fragen, wieviel Dosis an den Nieren ankommen würde und ob das einen Einfluss auf deren Funktion hätte. Dann hätte Sie absolute Sicherheit. Zu 99% aber sollte das aber kein Problem sein.




> Möglicherseise wäre es besser, die Bestrahlung stationär bei einer Klinik mit dem Scherpunkt Nephrologie durchzuführen und mit einer Reha zu verbinden (Welche Reha-Klinik kommt in Frage?).


Strahlentherapienebenwirkungen an der Niere passieren nicht während der Bestrahlung sondern Monate/Jahre später. 




> Der Strahlentherapeut verweist mich auf den Urologen und dieser wiederum auf den Nephrologen. Ich wende mich daher an Sie, weil ich Ihre umfassende Kenntnisse schätze und Ihnen zugleich Hochachtung für Ihren Einsatz entgegen bringen möchte.


Vielen Dank für die schönen Worte.
Ich muss Sie leider an den Nephrologen verweisen mit der Frage ob eine Hormontherapie *möglich* ist.
Allerdings halte ich eine Hormontherapie in Ihrem Fall nicht für zwingend. Sie sind letztendlich operiert und der PSA ist nicht furchtbar hoch. Lassen Sie sich bestrahlen erstmal. Wenn der PSA abfällt ist alles gut. Wenn nicht, dann müsste man wohl eine Hormontherapie früher oder später machen.
Parallel zur Bestrahlung jetzt brauchen Sie aber die Hormontherapie zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt nicht zwingend.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

Übrigens es gibt eine Übersichtsarbeit zu der Fragestellung "Ab wann gilt ein PSA-Wert als Rezidiv nach OP?" im Journal of Clinical Oncology aus dem Jahr 2006. Dort scheint folgender Konsens:

0,4 + erneuter Anstieg als generelle Empfehlung

0,2 + erneuter Anstieg für Patienten die noch einer lokalen Behandlung unterzogen werden sollten (z.B. nach R1-Resektion)

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Reinhard,

zuerst einmal herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Deinem neuen PSA-Wert, und ich meine, Du kannst der Entwicklung immer gelassener entgegen sehen. Konrad hat ja einen möglichen und recht wahrscheinlichen Hinweis gegeben.
Normal gehöre ich zu denen, die es immer bis ins Detail wissen wollen. Aber bei den vagabundierenden PK-Zellen würde ich mir keine zu großen Sorgen machen. Die gibt es nun einmal bei uns Betroffenen in unserem Körper, wie wir es bei der Übersetzung von Rudolf vom Buch Snuffy Myers lesen konnten. Auch mein Urologe hatte mir berichtet, dass bei einer Vortragsfachveranstaltung in Tübingen dargelegt wurde, dass bei einer signifikanten Zahl der Operierten PK-Krebszellen im Blut nachgewiesen werden konnten, was nicht automatisch ein systemischer Befund ist. Ich hatte über diese Information einen kleinen Bericht gemacht, aber den finde ich nicht mehr, da der in meine Gastepisode fiel, und somit die Suchfunktion unter meinem Namen nicht funktioniert. Es ist auch belanglos, ob dies nun bei 30 oder 50 % oder bei mehr der Fall war, denn es erlaubt wohl den Umkehrschluss, dass die wenigsten vagabundierenden PK-Zellen zu Metastasen oder einem Rezidiv führen.
Deshalb relaxe, denn die innere Gelassenheit tut Dir und sicherlich auch Deinem Immunsystem gut, damit es mit den herumschwirrenden PK-Zellen besser fertig wird.
Das Zweifeln an Deiner Entscheidung Abzuwarten ist nicht angebracht trotz der Prologe von Herrn Schmidt zu den evidenzbasierten Leitlinien. Nach den Ausführungen von Herrn Schmidt bringt die zeitnahe Bestrahlung nach Operation bei Befunden wie bei Dir nach der Heraufstufung durch Prof. Bonkhoff 40 % Erfolg also nicht so berauschend, dass man es unbedingt auf Verdacht machen sollte. Ein Rezidiv nach der Operation wird bestrahlt, und ich vermute einmal, dass dies ebenfalls gemäß den evidenzbasierten Leitlinien erfolgt, d.h. auch dazu wird es Studien geben wahrscheinlich auch mit 40 % Erfolgsquote, so dass bei Zutreffen der Beweis gegeben wäre, auch bei oder besser trotz evidenzbasierten Leitlinien, nicht den gesunden Menschenverstand zu vergessen.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Anonymous1

Eine recht interessante Veröffentlichung aus dem Jahr 2008 behandelt ein Fallbeispiel wie folgt:

*Behandlungsstrategien des PSA-Rezidivs nach RPE*

Die möglichen Behandlungsstrategien wurden anhand des folgenden Falles untersucht:  

*Patient 57 Jahre
RPE vor 20 Monaten (pT3a, R0, pN0, Gleason-Score 8)
PSA 3 Monate nach RPE nicht nachweisbar
12 Monate nach der OP 0,8ng/ml
15 Monate nach OP 1,2ng/ml
18 Monate nach OP 2,2ng/ml
Der Patient ist asymptomatisch, DRU negativ, Scan negativ, CT: o.B.*

*Die Therapievorschläge der Urologen waren wie folgt:

Antiandrogen-Monotherapie: 26,1%
externe Irradiatio plus LHRH für 6 Monate: 21,8%
externe Irradiatio als Monotherapie: 16,9%
kontinuierliche LHRH-Therapie: 16,9%
maximale Androgenblockade 11,3%
intermittierende Hormontherapie: 5,6%
Watchful Waiting: 1,4%
Orchiektomie: 0,7%.*  

Kommentar in der Veröffentlichung:

Hier fällt eine deutliche Divergenz der Therapievorschläge auf, welche auch dadurch bedingt ist, dass es kaum möglich ist, zwischen einem lokalen und/oder systemischen Rezidiv zu diskriminieren. Die Wertigkeit einer externen Irradiatio bei dem o.a. Fall ist umstritten. Eine langfristige PSA-Kontrolle wird nur bei Patienten mit einem PSA-Wert von unter 0,5ng/ml zum Zeitpunkt der Bestrahlung relativ verlässlich erreicht. Diesbezüglich sei auf die exzellente Arbeit von Stephenson et al hingewiesen, der für diese Fragestellung ein Nomogramm entwickelt hat.3 Interessant ist, dass der häufigste Therapievorschlag (26,1%) eine antiandrogene Monotherapie (in der Regel Bicalutamid) war. Für diese Therapieoption gibt es in dieser speziellen Gruppe keinen definitiven Wirknachweis. 

Auch wenn eine Subgruppen-Analyse aus dem EPC-Programm einen positiver Effekt für Patienten mit einem lokal fortgeschrittenen PCa zeigte, gibt es keinen definitiven Nachweis für jene mit einem PSA-Rezidiv nach RPE. Jeder 10. Urologe schlug eine maximale Androgen-blockade (MAB) vor, dies, obwohl die Wertigkeit der maximalen Androgenblockade äußerst umstritten ist (siehe unten). Für eine intermittierende LHRH-Therapie entschieden sich nur 5,6% der Fachärzte, dies entspricht durchaus den eau-Leitlinien, welche diesen Approach (noch) als experimentell ansehen. Erste Daten aus randomisierten Studien zeigen aber, dass das progressionsfreie sowie das Gesamtüberleben unter einer kontinuierlichen und intermittierenden Hormontherapie identisch sind; zur Gruppe mit einem PSA-Rezidiv gibt es aber noch keine validen Langzeitdaten. Die verbesserte Lebensqualität und der in der Regel lange Verlauf sprechen jedoch für einen intermittierenden Approach.

Leider wurde nicht bekanntgegeben, in welchem Jahr diese Urologenbefragung gemacht wurde. Aber genügend Stoff zum Nachdenken allemal.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## Samy

Das Gesamtverhältnis der Hormontherapie (gesamt) zu Strahlentherapie (extern und intern) liegt bei Therapievorschlägen der Urologen in dem oben erwähnten Fall bei etwa 2 zu 1. 

Anzumerken ist, dass dises Verhältnis umgekehrt (1 zu 2) ausfiele, wenn es um einen Fall ginge, bei dem Rezidiv erst nach Jahren auftreten würde und die PSA-Verdoppelungszeit länger wäre.

----------


## Helmut.2

Liebe Experten, mit oder ohne medizinisches urologisches Studium!



> PSA 3 Monate nach RPE nicht nachweisbar


 wie zum Gayer kommt man denn immer und auch noch nach so kurzer Zeit auf einen "nicht nachweisbaren" PSA-Wert, es wird wohl immer einen angezeigt nur nach welchem Meßverfahren... *Analytische und klinische Validierung der fünf meistbenutzten...* ...wird gemessen? Es wird wohl noch Jahrzehnte dauern damit ein einheitliches System genutzt wird!
Siehe *Meilensteine in der Geschichte des PSA*  oder http://www.bbges.de/content/qmh/inde...-0058---01.pdf
Gruß, Helmut

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Das Gesamtverhältnis der Hormontherapie (gesamt) zu Strahlentherapie (extern und intern) liegt bei Therapievorschlägen der Urologen in dem oben erwähnten Fall bei etwa 2 zu 1. 
> 
> Anzumerken ist, dass dises Verhältnis umgekehrt (1 zu 2) ausfiele, wenn es um einen Fall ginge, bei dem Rezidiv erst nach Jahren auftreten würde und die PSA-Verdoppelungszeit länger wäre.


Ich möchte nochmals betonen, dass in einer kürzlich publizierten retrospektiven Auswertung, die Patienten am besten mit der Strahlentherapie nach OP abschnitten, die eine kurze PSA-Verdopplungszeit (unter 6 Monaten) hatten. Somit scheint, das alte Dogma "schneller Anstieg = Metastasen, also nur Hormontherapie sinnvoll" nicht immer zu gelten.

----------


## meni.li.

Hallo liebe Forumsteilnehmer !

Wer kann mir denn sagen was es bedeuten könnte wenn die Verdopplungszeiten im Laufe der OFF Phase immer größer werden. 
Bei Dieters Bericht, den ich sehr interessant fand, war der Anstieg des PSA jedoch auch erst.
4 -12 Monat nach OP ca.  69 Tage VZ von ca. 0.05 auf 0,8
dann innerhalb 3 Mon. ca 156 Tage VZ             0,8 auf 1,2
dann innerhalb 3 Mon. ca. 104 TageVZ             1,2 auf 2,2

Meine Entwicklung:
OFF Phase seit August 2007
Gleason 9
VZ 2007 ca.                  70 -80 Tage
VZ 2008 ca.                  90 auf 120 Tage
VZ 2009 ca.                 120 auf 220 Tage
PET CD 11/08 PSA ca. 3           negativ
MRT 2/09       PSA ca. 4           negativ

Wer hat einen ähnlichen Verlauf ?

Oder alles nur durch Sport, NEM und Ernährung ?????????

Bin für jede Anregung sehr dankbar.

Gruß Klausi

----------


## Samy

Danke Daniel nochmals für Ihre Ausführungen, die mich bestärkt haben, die aufgeschobene Entscheidung über die Bestrahlung wiederaufzunehmen. 

Dass dabei die Nieren kaum bestrahlt werden, war mir und meinem Nephrologen bekannt. Er war allerdings der Meinung, durch Zellenabbau infolge der Bestrahlung könnten meine geschwächten Nieren übermäßig belastet werden. Durch Ihre Erläuterung bin ich insoweit beruhigt, dass die Beeinträchtigung nicht so groß seien wird, wie angenommen. 

Ich bedanke mich auch für Ihre weiteren Beiträge, die die Auffassung im Forum - insbesondere im Bezug auf Strahlentherapie - revolutioniert haben.

Gruß
Samy

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Samy,

ich möchte Dich nicht verunsichern, bin aber der Auffassung, dass die nach einer Bestrahlung folgende erhöhte Verstoffwechselung schon eine Rolle bei den vorgeschädigten Nieren spielen könnte. 



> Er war allerdings der Meinung, durch Zellenabbau infolge der Bestrahlung könnten meine geschwächten Nieren übermäßig belastet werden.


Deshalb halte ich bei Dir ein sehr enges Zusammenspiel zwischen Strahlentherapeut und Nephrologe für äußerst wichtig. Eine weitere, wenig überschaubare Nierenschädigung bringt Dich ja auch nicht weiter.

Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## marsjürg

Hallo Samy,
Deinem letzten Satz möchte ich mich voll anschließen, besonders was die Auffassung im Forum zur Bestrahlung neuroendokriner Tumore betrifft.
Gruß Jürgen

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo, 

der R1-Befund scheint nicht wenig Menschen zu beschäftigen. Jedenfalls wird der weiter vorher genannte Artikel oft heruntergeladen. 

Ein weiterer Artikel von Prof. Bonkhoff ist ebenfalls lesenswert, nicht nur im Zusammenhang mit positiven Schnitträndern (Seite 12):

Neue Entwicklungen in der pathologischen Diagnostik des Prostatakarzinoms

Gruß Dieter

----------


## Samy

Hallo Jürgen,

in der Tat zählt es zum Verdienst Daniel (wie zuvor "Dr. Wu": http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...&postcount=131) die Thesen Bonkhoffs, neuroendokrine Tumoren (als zweit häufigten Tumorart in Pca) seien Hormon und Strahlen resistent, in Frage zu stellen. 

Wie Dir bekannt ist, habe ich bereits seit 3,5 Jahren eine kritische Auseinadersetzung mit diesen - von seitens der Schulmedizin sehr umstrittenen - Thesen gefordert. Dabei hatte ich die Angriffe der von mir hoch geschätzen Personen in diesem Forum u.a. fs, Feick, Rudolf und Ludwig sowie indirket seitens Carola, Dieter und Knut hinnehmen müssen. 

Die Tatsache, dass allein 5 von 15 zusamengestellten Dokumenten (s. oben die von Dieter angegebene pdf-Link: http://www.prostatakrebs-sh.de/index...d=15&Itemid=29) von Bonkhoff stammen, belegt, die Bonkhoff- (wie einst Leibowitz-) Lastigkeit dieses Forums.  

Gruß
Samy

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Dass dabei die Nieren kaum bestrahlt werden, war mir und meinem Nephrologen bekannt. Er war allerdings der Meinung, durch Zellenabbau infolge der Bestrahlung könnten meine geschwächten Nieren übermäßig belastet werden. Durch Ihre Erläuterung bin ich insoweit beruhigt, dass die Beeinträchtigung nicht so groß seien wird, wie angenommen.


Diese Auffasung des Nephrologen könnte für Tumore die schnell unter Strahlentherapie zerfallen, zum Beispiel Lymphome oder kleinzellige Bronchialkarzinome, zutreffen. Für Prostatakarzinome, die einen langsamen Abbaus zeigen, sehe ich aber keine Probleme.

----------


## Anonymous1

> ...habe ich bereits seit 3,5 Jahren eine kritische Auseinadersetzung mit diesen - von seitens der Schulmedizin sehr umstrittenen - Thesen gefordert. Dabei hatte ich die Angriffe der von mir hoch geschätzen Personen in diesem Forum u.a. fs, Feick, Rudolf und Ludwig sowie indirket seitens Carola, Dieter und Knut hinnehmen müssen.


Hallo lieber Samy, ich bin mir keiner Schuld bewusst! Sollte ich Dich tatsächlich angegriffen haben, tut es mir leid. Bestimmt wollte ich nur einen Diskussionsbeitrag loswerden, nicht angreifen! Verwechselst Du mich eventuell, es gibt auch noch andere Dieters....?

Beim Nachlesen und Zurückblättern ist mir was Nettes aufgefallen:

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...7&postcount=30

Meine Gebete sind erhört worden, weil ich so ein braver Mensch bin  :L&auml;cheln: 

Korrekt muss es ja Radiotherapeut heißen, stimmts Daniel?  :Blinzeln: 

Grüße Dieter

----------


## Samy

> Hallo lieber Samy, ich bin mir keiner Schuld bewusst! Sollte ich Dich tatsächlich angegriffen haben, tut es mir leid. Bestimmt wollte ich nur einen Diskussionsbeitrag loswerden, nicht angreifen! Verwechselst Du mich eventuell, es gibt auch noch andere Dieters....?


Lieber  Dieter,

in der Tat hast Du meine Beiträge niemals kritisiert, geschweige denn angegriffen. Ich habe Dich neben Knut und Carola als Personen aufgezählt, die sich immer wieder auf die Thesen Bonkhoffs beriefen. 

Ansonsten schätze ich Deine Beiträge. Übrigens den Begriff "Leibowitz-Lastigkeit des Forums" habe ich von Dir übernommen. Die x-Lastigkeit kann auf weitere Autoritäten erweitert werden, die in diesem Forum über representiert sind. 

Gruß
Samy

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Korrekt muss es ja Radiotherapeut heißen, stimmts Daniel?


Radio... erinnert sehr an "radioaktiv" und erschreckt die Leute.

----------


## gunterman

Das ursprüngliche Thema des Thread "OP mit R1 Befund und dann?" war auch Gegenstand einer kontrovers geführten Diskussion (zwischen Radiologie und Urologie) auf der gerade zu Ende gegangenen AUA Konferenz 2009.

Es wurden mehrere Studien (die meisten davon nicht neu) aus dem Bereich der Radiologie vorgestellt, die jeweils deutliche Vorteil einer adjuvanten Bestrahlung bei R 1 Situation im Hinblick auf biochemisch progressionsfreies Überleben erbrachten. Eine Studie zeigte sogar einen Gesamtüberlebensvorteil von 8 % bei adjuvanter Bestrahlung gegenüber salvage RT (verzögerte Bestrahlung) auf. Signifikante Gesamtüberlebensvorteile konnten dagegen bei den anderen Studien nicht abgeleitet werden. Die Drop out Quoten sind meistens so hoch, dass nach einigen Jahren so kleine Patientenkollektive übrigbleiben die keine Aussagen auf einem akzeptablen Signifikanzniveau zulassen.

Die Vergleichbarkeit der Studien leidet alleine schon darunter, dass der Begriff "adjuvante RT" sehr unterschiedlich definiert wird. Bei der großen europäischen Studie EORTC 22911 (die vor allem Gegenstand der streitigen Diskussion war) wird adjuvant sehr eng ausgelegt und bezieht sich auf eine Bestrahlung innerhalb maximal 16 Wochen nach OP. Bei anderen Studien ist dagegen eine Bestrahlung bei PSA Wert kleiner 0,2 noch als adjuvant eingestuft.
Die große europäische EORTC 22911 Studie "Phase III Randomized Study of Postoperative External Radiotherapy vs No Immediate Further Treatment in Patients with pT3 pN0 Prostate Adenocarcinoma" erhebt den Anspruch Goldstandard zu sein, da die Patienten randomisiert, spätestens 16 Wochen nach OP, auf die beiden Beobachtungsäste "adjuvante RT" (Bestrahlung mit durchschnittlich 60 Gy) und "wait and see" zugeteilt wurden. Da die Studie einen 20 % igen Vorteil (biochemisches progressionsfreies Überleben) im Ast "adjuvante RT" erbrachte und sich das auch schon im Verlauf der Studie abzeichnete, ist es erstaunlich dass doch einige "Opfer" im "wait and see" Ast bis zum Ende der Studie durchhalten mußten. Die Nebenwirkungen der frühen Bestrahlung unmittelbar nach OP waren durchaus erheblich in den Schweregraden 1 und 2, aber nur ca. 4 % im Grad 3.

Nun aber zu den Eckpunkten der interessanten Gegenstellungnahme zu den radiologischen Studien, in Form eines Diskussionsbeitrags, des deutschen Urologen Prof. Dr. Manfred Wirth, Chefarzt der Urologie der Uniklinik Dresden.
Die zentralen Aussagen sind:

*# Auch bei Nichtbestrahlung und Vorliegen der R1 Situation kommt es in weniger als 50 % der Fälle zu einem biochemischen Rezidiv!
# Ein lokales Rezidiv liegt bei R 1 Situation nur in 20 % der Fälle vor!
# Positive Schnittränder sind bei 11 bis 44 % der Operierten zu beobachten, abhängig vom Operateur, der Klinik und vor allem auch vom Pathologen!*

Da es sich um einen Diskussionsbeitrag handelte sind die für die Schlußfolgerungen zentralen Werte leider nicht durch entsprechende Quellen unterlegt. Es stellt sich natürlich die Frage wie belastbar sind die Aussagen von Prof. Wirth über die Prozentsätze. Unterstellt man sie als richtig so gibt es vor allem folgende Schlußfolgerungen:

In den Studien die Vorteile für die  "adjuvante RT" erbrachten sind über 50 % "Gesunde" bestrahlt worden, die eigentlich keiner Bestrahlung bedurft hätten! ( man müßte sich mal den Aufschrei vorstellen, wenn bei einer Medikamentenzulassung herauskäme, dass die Grundgesamtheit mit über 50 % Gesunden geschönt worden ist)
Von einer Bestrahlung adjuvant oder sehr früh salvage können überhaupt nur 20 % der Patienten mit R 1 Situation profitieren, da nur bei ihnen ein lokales Rezidiv vorliegt, das durch die Bestrahlung getroffen wird. Bei ca. 30 Prozent der Patienten mit R 1 kommt es zu einem systemischen Rezidiv. Auch diese profitieren nicht von einer lokalen Bestrahlung.

Wenn die Daten von Prof. Wirth einigermaßen belastbar sind, dann würde die adjuvante Bestrahlung bei R 1 Situation eine erhebliche Übertherapie darstellen. *Die Konsequenz ist eine Salvage RT bei PSA Wert zwischen 0,2 und 0,5 ng/ml wobei dann immer noch mehr als die Häfte der Patienten nicht profitieren, da bei ihnen ein systemisches Rezidiv vorliegt.*

Prof. Wirth fordert Nomogramme, die eine bessere Zuordnung der Patienten zu bestimmten Risikogruppen zulassen und die zu einer Vermeidung der blindwütigen Bestrahlung führen sollen. (Leider gibt es diese Nomogramme noch nicht und die Lösung von Prof. Wirth stellt derzeit keine Hilfe für Betroffene dar!)
Ferner sollen Pathologen in Zukunft einfach besser hinschauen ob wirklich eine R 1 Situation besteht. Er hält die falsche Einordung durch Pathologen für einen der Hauptgründe warum es bei weniger als 50 % der R 1 Patienten zu einem biochemischen Rezidiv kommt. Vor allem die Einstufung "fraglich R 1" (dh. der Pathologe gibt zu, dass er nicht weiß was es ist!) muß verschwinden.

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo guntermann,

Deinen Beitrag finde ich hochinteressant, vor allem auch sehr aktuell. Es wird ja von niemandem ein Hehl daraus gemacht, dass die Rezidiv-Gefahr bei den Heilungstherapien nicht unerheblich und die Anzahl der damit konfrontierten Männer nicht klein ist. Aus diesem Grund ist es auch ganz gut, dass sich aus einer ursprünglich persönlichen Anfrage zur weiteren Behandlung einer R1-Situation jetzt eine eher allgemeine Diskussion entwickelt hat.

Eine Kernaussage sehe ich hierin:




> Wenn die Daten von Prof. Wirth einigermaßen belastbar sind, dann würde die adjuvante Bestrahlung bei R 1 Situation eine erhebliche Übertherapie darstellen. *Die Konsequenz ist eine Salvage RT bei PSA Wert zwischen 0,2 und 0,5 ng/ml wobei dann immer noch mehr als die Häfte der Patienten nicht profitieren, da bei ihnen ein systemisches Rezidiv vorliegt.*


aber auch hier:




> Ferner sollen Pathologen in Zukunft einfach besser hinschauen ob wirklich eine R 1 Situation besteht. Er hält die falsche Einordung durch Pathologen für einen der Hauptgründe warum es bei weniger als 50 % der R 1 Patienten zu einem biochemischen Rezidiv kommt. Vor allem die Einstufung "fraglich R 1" (dh. der Pathologe gibt zu, dass er nicht weiß was es ist!) muss verschwinden.


Zur Aussage des zweiten Zitates passt eine Schrift (2008) des Pathologen Dr. Noll. Er fordert eine genaue, vollständige und zur internationalen Vergleichbarkeit eine standardisierte Aufarbeitung der Operationspräparate. Download der Schrift "Extraprostatische Expansion...." ==> hier

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Eine Studie zeigte sogar einen Gesamtüberlebensvorteil von 8 % bei adjuvanter Bestrahlung gegenüber salvage RT (verzögerte Bestrahlung) auf.


Es waren *10%* in der SWOG 8794 nach 15 Jahren.




> Signifikante Gesamtüberlebensvorteile konnten dagegen bei den anderen Studien nicht abgeleitet werden.


Clever formuliert. Das Problem ist, dass der Rest der Studien eine zu kurze Nachbeobachtungszeit haben. Wenn es die Updates gibt, wird man evtl. auch was sehen. Der Unterschied zeigt sich erst spät, da ja die meisten Patienten mit Rezidiven immer noch durch die Hormontherapie erstmal kontrolliert werden können.




> Die Drop out Quoten sind meistens so hoch, dass nach einigen Jahren so kleine Patientenkollektive übrigbleiben die keine Aussagen auf einem akzeptablen Signifikanzniveau zulassen.


Das ist ein generelles Problem, bei allen Studien, die keine tausenden von Patienten haben und über viele Jahren laufen.




> Die Vergleichbarkeit der Studien leidet alleine schon darunter, dass der Begriff "adjuvante RT" sehr unterschiedlich definiert wird. Bei der großen europäischen Studie EORTC 22911 (die vor allem Gegenstand der streitigen Diskussion war) wird adjuvant sehr eng ausgelegt und bezieht sich auf eine Bestrahlung innerhalb maximal 16 Wochen nach OP. Bei anderen Studien ist dagegen eine Bestrahlung bei PSA Wert kleiner 0,2 noch als adjuvant eingestuft.


Ich weiss nicht wo sie diese Info haben, aber sie stimmt nicht.
In der SWOG 8794 wurde der PSA vor der Bestrahlung nicht gemessen und es gab keine solches Kriterium, wie kleiner 0,2 = adjuvant.
In der ARO 96 wurden mit Patienten mit PSA Werten nach OP > 0,2 aus der Studie *ausgeschlossen* und bei der Publikation der Ergebnisse nicht berücksichtigt.




> Die Nebenwirkungen der frühen Bestrahlung unmittelbar nach OP waren durchaus erheblich in den Schweregraden 1 und 2, aber nur ca. 4 % im Grad 3.


16 Wochen nach OP ist auch nicht gerade recht lang nach OP und einige der Patienten hatte immer noch mit ihren OP-Nebenwirkungen zu kämpfen.


Nun aber zu den Eckpunkten der interessanten Gegenstellungnahme zu den radiologischen Studien, in Form eines Diskussionsbeitrags, des deutschen Urologen Prof. Dr. Manfred Wirth, Chefarzt der Urologie der Uniklinik Dresden.
Die zentralen Aussagen sind:




> Auch bei Nichtbestrahlung und Vorliegen der R1 Situation kommt es in weniger als 50 % der Fälle zu einem biochemischen Rezidiv!


Falsch.
Nach  8 Jahren liegt das biochemische rezidivfreie Überleben unter 40%. Also tritt das Rezidiv mit einer Wahrscheinlichkeit von über 60% auf.



> # Ein lokales Rezidiv liegt bei R 1 Situation nur in 20 % der Fälle vor!


Das ist eine falsche Schlussfolgerung.
Sie basiert auf die Tatsache, dass der Unterschied im biochemischen rezidivfreien Überleben zwischen den R1-bestrahlten und den R1-nicht bestrahlten Patienten 20% beträgt.
Also werden die R1-Patienten durch die Strahlentherapie mit einer 20%igen absoluten höheren Wahrscheinlichkeit und einer 50% relativen höheren Wahrscheinlichkeit von einem PSA-Rezidiv bewahrt.
Damit aber das Statement des Profs. stimmt müsste die Strahlentherapie 100% aller lokaler Tumorreste über 8 Jahre kontrollieren. Das schafft sie ganz klar nicht. Nur weil Tumor da ist und der Patient bestrahlt wird, heisst es noch lange nicht, dass er geheilt ist. Das passiert nur in einem Teil der Patienten.  
Daher gibt es auch einen Unterschied zwischen den Aussagen:
"20% haben nur ein lokales Rezidiv!"
und 
"20% werden durch die Strahlentherapie lokal kontrolliert!"
Lokales Rezidiv ohne Behandlung heisst noch lange nicht kein lokales Rezidiv durch Strahlentherapie in 100% der Fälle. Wenn man es mit einem Gleason Score 9 Tumor aufnehmen muss, der breitflächig R1 operiert wurde, sind die 60 Gy eventuell nicht genug um nach 8 Jahren immer noch die lokale Kontrolle zu gewährleisten.




> Positive Schnittränder sind bei 11 bis 44 % der Operierten zu beobachten, abhängig vom Operateur, der Klinik und vor allem auch vom Pathologen!


Die Bandbreite zwischen 11 und 44% ist riesig.
Es gibt ganz sicher Patienten, bei denen man präoperativ sagen kann, dass es ein R0 mit 95% Wahrscheinlichkeit wird, wenn man entsprechende Untersuchungen veranlasst.
Und es gibt Patienten, bei denen man sagen kann, dass es mit 80% Wahrscheinlichkeit ein R1 wird.




> Da es sich um einen Diskussionsbeitrag handelte sind die für die Schlußfolgerungen zentralen Werte leider nicht durch entsprechende Quellen unterlegt. Es stellt sich natürlich die Frage wie belastbar sind die Aussagen von Prof. Wirth über die Prozentsätze.


Die Zahlen hat er von der Subgruppenanalyse mit Referenzpathologie der EORTC 22911 - Studie. Er hat sie aber falsch interpretiert.




> In den Studien die Vorteile für die  "adjuvante RT" erbrachten sind über 50 % "Gesunde" bestrahlt worden, die eigentlich keiner Bestrahlung bedurft hätten!


Und?
Die Rate an Brustkrebsrezidiv nach brusterhaltender OP ohne Strahlentherapie liegt bei ca. 35% (je nach Risikofaktoren). Nach Strahlentherapie liegt die Rezidivrate bei ca. 10%.
Wissen Sie was das heisst?
Wir bestrahlen 100 Frauen, damit 25 Frauen kein Rezidiv kriegen. Das heisst, wir bestrahlen 75 Frauen umsonst. Von 4 Frauen, die wir bestrahlen, profitiert nur 1.
Trotzdem ist die Strahlentherapie nach brusterhaltender Operation Standard und wird bei allen Patientinnen konsequent durchgezogen.
So ist die Welt der Medizin. Aber lieber vorbeugen, als später den (eventuell) tödlichen Rückfall behandeln.




> Man müßte sich mal den Aufschrei vorstellen, wenn bei einer Medikamentenzulassung herauskäme, dass die Grundgesamtheit mit über 50 % Gesunden geschönt worden ist.


Das ist oft ein Problem bei Patienten, die nicht verstehen, dass dies schon Routine ist.
Wissen Sie wieviel Prozent Überlebensvorteil durch die postoperative Chemotherapie bei Brustkrebspatientinnnen rauskommt?
Im günstigsten Fall 5%.
Oft viel weniger, vielleicht 2% oder 3%.
Was heisst das?
Von 100 Frauen überleben 5 mehr den Brustkrebs, wenn alle 100 die Chemo kriegen.
Somit haben 95% der Patientinnen keinen Profit durch die Chemo. Nur Nebenwirkungen. Wenn ich ganz zynisch sein wollte, könnte ich auch behaupten, dass der Profiut durch die Chemo evtl. 7% oder 8% wäre, aber leider 2 oder 3 Frauen (die mit höchster Wahrscheinlichkeit zu den "Gesunden" zählten) durch die Chemo umgebracht wurden.




> Bei ca. 30 Prozent der Patienten mit R 1 kommt es zu einem systemischen Rezidiv. Auch diese profitieren nicht von einer lokalen Bestrahlung.


Das ist oft schwierig zu sagen. In der gängigen Praxis und in den 90er (als die Studien liefen) wurden nicht soviele gute Röntgenuntersuchungen gemacht. Somit hatten einige Patienten mit steigendem PSA gleich die Hormontherapie bekommen, ohne dass man nachweisen konnte wo das PSA-Rezidiv herkam.





> Wenn die Daten von Prof. Wirth einigermaßen belastbar sind, dann würde die adjuvante Bestrahlung bei R 1 Situation eine erhebliche Übertherapie darstellen. Die Konsequenz ist eine Salvage RT bei PSA Wert zwischen 0,2 und 0,5 ng/ml wobei dann immer noch mehr als die Häfte der Patienten nicht profitieren, da bei ihnen ein systemisches Rezidiv vorliegt.


Die Salvage Therapie führt zu einem gesicherten Überlebensvorteil, allerdings ist dies nur durch retrospektive Studien gesichert, da es für Salvage Radiotherapie keine prospektive Studien gibt.
Ich wäre mit Aussagen zur Übertherapie zurückhaltend, ich habe Ihnen die Problematik oben erklärt. Leider muss man oft Übertherapie betreiben, um den Rückfall zu verhindern.
Wenn die RADICALS Studie publiziert wird, werden wir alle weiser sein. Sie überprüft nämlich randomisiert, postoperative Strahlentherapie sofort oder erst beim PSA-Anstieg.




> Prof. Wirth fordert Nomogramme, die eine bessere Zuordnung der Patienten zu bestimmten Risikogruppen zulassen und die zu einer Vermeidung der blindwütigen Bestrahlung führen sollen. (Leider gibt es diese Nomogramme noch nicht und die Lösung von Prof. Wirth stellt derzeit keine Hilfe für Betroffene dar!)


Es gibt zwar keine Nomogramme, es gibt aber gute prognostische Faktoren, wie PSA-Velocity usw. um zu sagen, ob die Salvage Radiotherapie was bringt.




> Ferner sollen Pathologen in Zukunft einfach besser hinschauen ob wirklich eine R 1 Situation besteht. Er hält die falsche Einordung durch Pathologen für einen der Hauptgründe warum es bei weniger als 50 % der R 1 Patienten zu einem biochemischen Rezidiv kommt. Vor allem die Einstufung "fraglich R 1" (dh. der Pathologe gibt zu, dass er nicht weiß was es ist!) muß verschwinden.


R1 ist nicht der einzige gesicherte Faktor für eine postoperative Bestrahlung.
Hoher Gleason Score und pT3a gelten auch als Faktoren.
Und man muss ja nicht nur die Prostataloge bestrahlen, sondern darf auch die Lymphbahnen behandeln. Und dafür gibt es bei Hochrisikokonstellation auch bei pN0-Patienten retrospektive Daten.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17459606?ordinalpos=&itool=EntrezSystem2.PEntrez.Pubmed.Pubmed_ResultsP  anel.SmartSearch&log$=citationsensor
Nur weil die LK operiert sind und sauber waren, heisst noch lange nicht, dass das erste Rezidiv in den BeckenLK kommen kann. Das wissen wir von anderen Beckentumoren und diese werden entsprechend postoperativ behandelt (z.B. Gebärmutterkrebs, Enddarmkrebs)


So. Und jetzt gehe ich "Emergency Room" schauen. Gute Nacht.

----------


## gunterman

Hallo Herr Schmidt,

ich hatte mir ganz fest vorgenommen mich hier nicht in einen Diskurs mit Ihnen zu begeben, aber es rebelliert jetzt so in mir, dass ich wahrscheinlich kein ruhiges Wochenende hätte! Sie haben sich ja auch viel Mühe mit Ihrer Antwort gemacht und da könnten Sie vielleicht enttäuscht sein, wenn ich diese "einfach nur ignoriere"! ;-)
Ich hoffe die Sendung "Emergency room" hat Sie auch wieder entspannt. Bei einem ersten schnellen Überfliegen Ihres Beitrags hatte ich gelesen, dass Sie in den Emergency room müssen, und da das bei einem Radiologen wohl selten vorkommt, dachte ich schon, dass die Beantwortung meines Beitrags Sie so mitgenommen hat, dass Sie als Patient die Notaufnahme aufsuchen müssen, was mir natürlich furchtbar leid getan hätte. ;-)
Ich würde Ihnen die Ausführungen zu wissenschaftlichen Studien viel lieber als PN zustellen, da diese für die Mehrzahl der Forumsmitglieder uninteressant sein dürften, aber das ist ja leider nicht mehr möglich. Bedaure das sehr, aber Sie wurden sicherlich mit Anfragen überschwemmt.

In Ihrer Stellungnahme vermischen sich:
I) Anforderungen an das Design wissenschaftlicher Studien insbesondere im Hinblick darauf welche statistisch signifikante Aussagen wirklich abgeleitet werden können (Wissenschaftsebene der Diskussion); und
II) Vorgehen in der medizinischen Praxis ( Praxisebene der Diskussion).

In manchen Wissenschaften klafft das himmelweit auseinander. Extrem hohe Anforderungen an das wissenschaftlich statistische Design, wenn man die hohe Hürde einer doppelt blind begutachteten Zeitschrift überspringen will, und völlig losgelöst davon die Vorgehensweise in der Praxis des Wissenschaftsgebiets. Viele Studien aus der Medizin könnten diese Hürde, die in manchen Wissenschaftsgebieten von anonymen Supergurus vielleicht auch zu hoch gelegt wird, nicht überspringen.

*I. Wissenschaftsebene der Diskussion* (Anforderungen an das wissenschaftliche Design von Studien die zu relevanten statistisch signigikanten Aussagen führen können).
Ich denke dass wir darin übereinstimmen, dass ein ergebnisorientiertes Design von Studien einem wissenschaftlich hehren Anspruch nicht gerecht wird. Damit will ich nicht unterstellen, dass die Studien über die wir hier diskutieren, von vorneherein bewußt so angelegt worden sind um eine größere Auslastung der Radiologie in Kliniken zu erreichen. Ich versuche die Problematik der Studien, aus meiner Sicht, an den angesprochenen Beispielen zu erläutern.
*a) EORTC 22911*
Bei dieser Studie werden die Teilnehmer nach OP randomisiert auf die beiden Äste "adjuvante Bestrahlung" und "wait and see" zugeteilt. Das scheint völlig unproblematisch zu sein, was ich tatsächlich auch schon aus Medizinerkreisen gehört habe, denn beide Subgruppen sind jetzt ja gleichermaßen mit den "Gesunden" die keiner Bestrahlung bedürfen angereichert. In der Algebra würde das natürlich stimmen, auf beiden Seiten der Gleichung haben wir was hinzugezählt. In der entscheidungsorientierten Teststatistik aber nicht. Wenn wir die "Gesunden" wegnehmen könnten, dann bricht die Anzahl der Teilnehmer über die Jahre hinweg so stark zusammen (z.B. bei Annahme Prof. Wirth mehr als 50 % brauchen gar keine Bestrahlung und der hohen drop out Quote) dass auch für die Fragestellung "biochemisches rezidivfreies Überleben" keine statistisch signifikante Aussage mehr möglich ist. Ferner kommt ein zu vermutender Bias hinzu: In der drop out Quote des wait and see Astes könnten übermäßig viele sein, bei denen es eben nicht zu einem PSA Anstieg kommt und diese verabschieden sich vor allem von der Studie. Deshalb muß normalerweise bei wissenschaftlichen Studien sehr genau nachgewiesen werden, dass sich im drop out kein Bias der unterschiedlich auf die Untersuchungsäste wirkt, verbirgt. Habe das hier und bei den anderen Studien nicht gefunden, allerdings stehen mir nur die Veröffentlichungen und die dort beschriebenen Untersuchungsdesigns zur Verfügung.
*b) Studien zu "adjuvanter" versus verzögerter (salvage) RT
*Ich denke Sie werden mir zustimmen, dass Studien zu dieser Problemstellung die nicht randomisiert sind, einen besonders hohen Bias aufweisen könnten, natürlich abhängig davon, wie lange man den Zeitraum adjuvant ausdehnt und wann dann die verzögerte RT startet. Bei zeitlich deutlich verzögerter RT können Patienten ihren PSA Wert bereits beobachten und es werden eher die bereit sein sich an einer Studie zu beteiligen bei denen sich ein, wenn auch erst mäßiger, PSA Anstieg abzeichnet. In vermindertem Umfang gilt das auch für randomisierte Studien, wie die SWOG 8794, die Zuteilung zu den beiden Patientenkollektiven erfolgt zwar sofort, aber ob dann alle Patienten im verzögerten RT Ast auch mitmachen (und bevorzugt die bei denen der PSA Wert im nicht meßbaren Bereich verharrt) kann nicht sichergestellt werden. Also kann auch hier ein Bias auftreten. 
Prof. Wirth hat in seiner Stellungnahme auch angemerkt, dass in den Untersuchungsästen "verzögerte RT" oder "wait and see" bei den kontrovers diskutierten Studien, die alle einen Vorteil für "adjuvante RT" erbracht haben; häufig erst bei PSA Anstieg auf 1 ng/ml und mehr, also deutlich zu spät bestrahlt wurde. Also die Patienten in diesen Ästen deutlich zu spät und nicht sinnvoll therapiert wurden. Ich habe jetzt aus Zeitgründen nicht nachgeprüft bei welchen Studien das genau der Fall war und ob diese Kritik auf die SWOG 8794 Studie zutrifft, die neben EORTC 22911 im Mittelpunkt der streitigen Diskussion stand.

In der AUA Kongreß 2009 Diskussion, die nachträglich zu den Highlights der Tagung 2009 gezählt wird (obwohl ja Wirth nach Ihrer Aussage einer Fehlinterpretation aufgesessen ist) wird auch auf die RADICALS Studie Bezug genommen. In der dortigen Interpretation soll RADICALS Patienten mit einem PSA Level von 0,2 ng/ml randomisiert auf die beiden Äste "XRT" und "ADT" zuordnen und Vergleiche in der Folgezeit zu Rezidiven anstellen. Dies wäre z.B. eine Vorgehensweise die aus Sicht der Teststatistik korrekt wäre und ggf. nur einen minimalen Bias im ADT Ast aufweisen könnte.

Aber Sie haben ja schon in anderer Weise auf die RADICALS Studie Bezug genommen und meine Informationen darüber sind auch anderst gelagert. Es soll wie Sie sagten ja randomisiert geprüft werden "adjuvant RT" versus "salvage RT alleine" und "Salvage RT kombiniert mit Hormontherapie". Befürchte, das kann statistisch sauber auch nicht gelingen. Aber ich lasse mich gerne überraschen.

Was ist die Konsequenz? Die als signifikant abgeleiteten Ergebnisse der meisten hier in Frage stehenden Studien zeigen sich voraussichtlich bei anderem Studiendesign in anderer Stärke oder verschwinden sogar ganz. Eine Umsetzung in die medizinische Praxis sollte deshalb mit gebotener Vorsicht erfolgen.

*II) Praxisebene der Diskussion (Vorgehensweise in der Bestrahlungspraxis)*

Das was Sie zur Praxis der Bestrahlung gesagt haben finde ich für einen Arzt und Radiologen beispielhaft offen und mutig! Es zählt bestimmt mit zu den Highlights hier im Forum. 

Trotzdem auch hierzu einige kleinere Anmerkungen. ;-)

Bestrahlt werden auch eigentlich Gesunde (über die prozentuale Anzahl kann man streiten) und Sie sagen was solls!
Ihre Arbeitshypothese ist, und das ist auch die herrschende Meinung in der Radiologie, die adversen Nebenwirkungen bei der Bestrahlung sind so verschwindend gering, dass sie vernachlässigt werden können. 

Geht man aber davon aus, dass die Nebenwirkungen nicht vernachlässigbar gering sind, so ist das "was solls" zumindest aus Patientensicht nicht ganz so leicht zu schultern. Auf langfristige adverse Effekte der Bestrahlung habe ich an anderer Stelle des Forums schon hingewiesen. Ich weiß wir haben hier einen nicht auszuräumenden Dissens. Aber auch alle hier angesprochenen Studien weisen in den Ästen adjuvante Bestrahlung (wegen der kurzen Zeit nach OP) erhebliche Probleme für die Patienten aus. Bestrahlungsfolgen bei EORTC 22911 hatte ich in der ersten Stellungnahme angeführt. Bei SWOG 8794 hatten viele adjuvant Bestrahlte 2 Jahre lang erhebliche Darmprobleme und lang anhaltende Inkontinenzprobleme.

Sie haben den Finger in die Wunde Chemotherapie gelegt, dass sie manchen Frauen bei Brustkrebs vielleicht auch schaden kann. Die Vermutung könnte auch für die Bestrahlung gelten. Habe bei Brustkrebs schon aus nächster Nähe gesehen, dass die Bestrahlung das Immunsystem so geschwächt hat, dass der Krebs danach viel schneller fortgeschritten ist. Ich weiß das ist anekdotisches Wissen und gehört eigentlich nicht hier her, aber es ist eben halt doch eine Erfahrung die einen so leicht nicht los lässt.

Meine Ausführungen sind viel zu lange geworden und dabei habe ich jetzt wahrscheinlich die wichtigsten Punkte vergessen auf die ich eingehen wollte. Aber aufgrund eines Problems mit meinem PC kann ich Ihre Darlegungen leider aktuell beim Schreiben nicht mitlesen. 

"Net a mal ignorieren" sagt der Wiener, und das empfehle ich Ihnen auch bezüglich meiner Stellungnahme Herr Schmidt, weil sonst viel zu viel Ihrer wertvollen Zeit verloren geht, die sie gezielter für Ratsuchende im Forum einsetzen können.

In diesem Sinne hoffe ich, dass ich (weils raus ist und es mich sonst gequält hätte!) und Sie ein schönes Wochenende haben!

----------


## Pinguin

*Erstaunliches Wissen!!

*Hallo guntermann, bitte, verrate doch dem Forum, wer sich hinter guntermann versteckt.

----------


## gunterman

Ein ganz normaler mündiger Patient! ;-)

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Ich würde Ihnen die Ausführungen zu wissenschaftlichen Studien viel lieber als PN zustellen, da diese für die Mehrzahl der Forumsmitglieder uninteressant sein dürften, aber das ist ja leider nicht mehr möglich. Bedaure das sehr, aber Sie wurden sicherlich mit Anfragen überschwemmt.


Korrekt.




> Wenn wir die "Gesunden" wegnehmen könnten, dann bricht die Anzahl der Teilnehmer über die Jahre hinweg so stark zusammen (z.B. bei Annahme Prof. Wirth mehr als 50 % brauchen gar keine Bestrahlung und der hohen drop out Quote) dass auch für die Fragestellung "biochemisches rezidivfreies Überleben" keine statistisch signifikante Aussage mehr möglich ist.


Ich sehe diese Beobachtung von Ihnen gar nicht in der Studie. Es ist nun mal so, dass viele der Patienten in dem "Beobachtungsarm" letztendlich bestrahlt wurden oder Hormontherapie erhielten. Sie werden aber deswegen nicht von der Studie ausgeschlossen. Es handelt sich bei der Auswertung ja um eine "intention to treat analysis".




> Ferner kommt ein zu vermutender Bias hinzu: In der drop out Quote des wait and see Astes könnten übermäßig viele sein, bei denen es eben nicht zu einem PSA Anstieg kommt und diese verabschieden sich vor allem von der Studie.


Das stimmt aber nicht. Die drop-out-quote in dem "wait and see" Arm ist nicht höher als im Therapiearm. Beide haben eine Nachbeobachtungszeit von 5 Jahren. So steht es in der Publikation.




> *b) Studien zu "adjuvanter" versus verzögerter (salvage) RT*
> ...
> In vermindertem Umfang gilt das auch für randomisierte Studien, wie die SWOG 8794, die Zuteilung zu den beiden Patientenkollektiven erfolgt zwar sofort, aber ob dann alle Patienten im verzögerten RT Ast auch mitmachen (und bevorzugt die bei denen der PSA Wert im nicht meßbaren Bereich verharrt) kann nicht sichergestellt werden. Also kann auch hier ein Bias auftreten.


Ich weiss nicht, wer Ihnen gesagt hat, dass die SWOG 8784 einen Arm mit verzögerter RT hatte, aber das stimmt nicht.
Es gab nur 2 Arme. Einen Bestrahlungsarm und einen "Observation" Arm. Ob sich die Patienten im Observation Arm sich bestrahlen lassen haben, war deren Entscheidung.
Somit war die SWOG 87954 im Prinzip identisch vom Design her zur EORTC 22911.




> Prof. Wirth hat in seiner Stellungnahme auch angemerkt, dass in den Untersuchungsästen "verzögerte RT" oder "wait and see" bei den kontrovers diskutierten Studien, die alle einen Vorteil für "adjuvante RT" erbracht haben; häufig erst bei PSA Anstieg auf 1 ng/ml und mehr, also deutlich zu spät bestrahlt wurde.


Das stimmt. Allerdings waren beide Studien in der Anfangsära der PSA-Routinediagnostik konzipiert.




> In der AUA Kongreß 2009 Diskussion, die nachträglich zu den Highlights der Tagung 2009 gezählt wird (obwohl ja Wirth nach Ihrer Aussage einer Fehlinterpretation aufgesessen ist) wird auch auf die RADICALS Studie Bezug genommen.


Nich nur eine sondern mehrere Fehlinterpretationen. Und ich hoffe Sie haben meine Punkte verstanden.





> Es soll wie Sie sagten ja randomisiert geprüft werden "adjuvant RT" versus "salvage RT alleine" und "Salvage RT kombiniert mit Hormontherapie". Befürchte, das kann statistisch sauber auch nicht gelingen. Aber ich lasse mich gerne überraschen.


Die Studie ist ziemlich komplex und sieht 2 Randomisierungen vor.
Eine für die Frage des Zeitpunktes der Bestrahlung und eine für die Frage der Notwenidgkeit einer parallelen Hormontherapie.




> Eine Umsetzung in die medizinische Praxis sollte deshalb mit gebotener Vorsicht erfolgen.


Das ist die beste Evidenz, die wir zurzeit haben. Und so schlecht ist sie nicht.




> Bestrahlt werden auch eigentlich Gesunde (über die prozentuale Anzahl kann man streiten) und Sie sagen was solls!


Das ist die Realität.
Bis wir den Supertest erfinden, der zeigt wer noch Tumorzellen trägt und wer nicht, wird das so laufen.




> Ihre Arbeitshypothese ist, und das ist auch die herrschende Meinung in der Radiologie, die adversen Nebenwirkungen bei der Bestrahlung sind so verschwindend gering, dass sie vernachlässigt werden können.


Das ist nichr richtig so.
Jede Therapie hat Nebenwirkungen, so auch die Bestrahlung. Es ist nicht meine Aufgabe zu entscheiden, ob der Patient das Risiko für wesentliche Nebenwirkungen tragen möchte, das in der Tat nicht hoch ist (vielleicht 3% °III-Toxizität). Meine Aufgabe ist ihm alle Optionen dazulegen und die Erfolgsaussichten jeder Behandlung zu erwähnen. Ob ein Patient das Risiko eines Rückfalls, der ggf. unheilbar sein kann tragen möchte, oder nicht, ist alleine seine Entscheidung.






> Bei SWOG 8794 hatten viele adjuvant Bestrahlte 2 Jahre lang erhebliche Darmprobleme und lang anhaltende Inkontinenzprobleme.


Was heisst "viele"???
3,3% Rektalblutungen bei den Bestrahlten.
3,3% als "viel" zu bezeichnen halte ich für übetrieben.
 6,5% Urininkontinenzbei den bestrahlten vs. 2,8% bei den nicht bestrahlten Patienten. Also 3,7% mehr Risiko.
Das ist auch nicht "viel".

Sie haben mir unterstellt ich hätte die Nebenwirkungen auf die leichte Schulter genommen, jedoch sind Sie derjenige, der hier übertreibt.




> Sie haben den Finger in die Wunde Chemotherapie gelegt, dass sie manchen Frauen bei Brustkrebs vielleicht auch schaden kann. Die Vermutung könnte auch für die Bestrahlung gelten.


Ich habe nicht "schaden" gesagt. Ich habe gesagt, dass einige Frauen durch die Chemotherapie umgebracht werden können. Dies gilt für die Bestrahlung keinesfalls. Ein Patient kann an einer postoperativen Bestrahlung nicht sterben. An einer Chemotherapie schon.
Hören Sie bitte auf mir die Worte in den Mund zu drehen.




> Habe bei Brustkrebs schon aus nächster Nähe gesehen, dass die Bestrahlung das Immunsystem so geschwächt hat, dass der Krebs danach viel schneller fortgeschritten ist. Ich weiß das ist anekdotisches Wissen und gehört eigentlich nicht hier her, aber es ist eben halt doch eine Erfahrung die einen so leicht nicht los lässt.


Und jetzte werden sie emotional und verlassen das Feld der Evidenz.
Die Bestrahlung kann das Immunsystem schädigen, inwiefern dies bei Ihrer Erfahrung zum schnellerem Fortschreiten der Krebserkrankung geführt hat ist zweifelhaft.
Man hat aus irgendeinem Grund ja bestrahlt und hat vermutlich dabei einige Millionen Tumorzellen umgebracht.

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Herr Schmidt,

ich möchte nicht die interessante Grundsatzdiskussion um Studien groß stören, aber zwischendurch habe ich zwei einfache Fragen bzw. Anliegen

1. Die Bestrahlungs-Studien, die Sie vorstellen, basieren auf 3D-Bestrahlung mit 66 Gy. Wie ich Ihren Äußerungen entnommen habe, bestrahlen Sie heute die Prostata mit 72 bzw. 74 Gy. Mich interessiert nun

a) Welchen Vorteil in den Vergleichsstudien die Erhöhung auf 72 Gy im Vergleich zu den früheren 66 Gy gebracht hat?

b) Welchen Unterschied zeigen die Studien zwischen 72 und 74 Gy?

c) Welche Verschlechterung bei den unerwünschten Nebenwirkungen ist von 66 zu 72 bzw. von 66 zu 74 Gy zu verzeichnen?

2. In diesem Thread wird von zwei Forumsmitgliedern ausgeführt, dass aufgrund Ihrer Darstellung neuroendokrine Tumore genauso erfolgreich mit der üblichen Strahlungstechnik behandelt werden können. Bezieht sich Ihre Aussage auf

a) Vergleichsstudien, die dies belegen

oder

b) weil es noch keine Studien gibt, die die Aussage von Prof. Bonkhoff untersucht haben.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> ich möchte nicht die interessante Grundsatzdiskussion um Studien groß stören, aber zwischendurch habe ich zwei einfache Fragen bzw. Anliegen
> 
> 1. Die Bestrahlungs-Studien, die Sie vorstellen, basieren auf 3D-Bestrahlung mit 66 Gy. Wie ich Ihren Äußerungen entnommen habe, bestrahlen Sie heute die Prostata mit 72 bzw. 74 Gy. Mich interessiert nun


Ich nehme an Sie meinen die EORTC 22911- und die SWOG 8794 - Studien.
Das sind Studien zur postoperativen Bestrahlung. In diesem Setting sind Dosen um die 64 Gy üblich und nicht Dosen um 72-74 Gy. Letztere Dosen werden bei der primären Bestrahlung angewendet.




> a) Welchen Vorteil in den Vergleichsstudien die Erhöhung auf 72 Gy im Vergleich zu den früheren 66 Gy gebracht hat?
> b) Welchen Unterschied zeigen die Studien zwischen 72 und 74 Gy?


Dazu gibt es wenig Erfahrung, weil kaum einer sich getraut hat so hoch mit der Dosis bei allen postoperativen Patienten zu gehen.
Es gibt Kollegen die heutzutage 68 Gy oder sogar 70 Gy geben, allerdings sind das eher kleinere Patientenzahlen und oft bei Patienten mit makroskopischen Rezidiven.
Die Einzeldosis spielt übrigens auch eine Rolle, das heisst 68 Gy mit 1,8 Gy ED sind ähnlich wie 64-65 Gy mit 2 Gy pro Tag.
Bei der primären Behandlung zeigte die Dosiseskalation eine deutliche Verbesserung der biochemischen Kontrolle, wenn man von 66 Gy auf 74 Gy gegangen ist. Ein Einfluss aufs Gesamtüberleben konnte bislang nicht demonstriert werden.




> c) Welche Verschlechterung bei den unerwünschten Nebenwirkungen ist von 66 zu 72 bzw. von 66 zu 74 Gy zu verzeichnen?


Hmmmm...
Mehr höhergradige Komplikationen treten mit der Dosiseskalation in dieser Grössenordnung keine auf.
Allerdings gibt es auch ein Problem:
Die 66 Gy sind eher eine übliche Dosis in der 2D-Ära, wo mehr Darm in der Regel bestrahlt wurden. Die 74 Gy hingegen sind eher eine übliche Dosis der 3D-Ära, wo man mehr Darm aussparen konnte.
Somit lässt sich diese Frage schwer beantworten.
Was wir wissen, ist dass die Dosiseskalation Richtung 78 Gy zu deutlich mehr Spättoxizitäten am Darm führen kann.




> 2. In diesem Thread wird von zwei Forumsmitgliedern ausgeführt, dass aufgrund Ihrer Darstellung neuroendokrine Tumore genauso erfolgreich mit der üblichen Strahlungstechnik behandelt werden können. Bezieht sich Ihre Aussage auf
> 
> a) Vergleichsstudien, die dies belegen
> 
> oder
> 
> b) weil es noch keine Studien gibt, die die Aussage von Prof. Bonkhoff untersucht haben.
> 
> Gruß Knut.


Letzteres.

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Herr Schmidt,

ich danke Ihnen für die ausführliche Stellungnahme. Leider habe ich mich missverständlich ausgedrückt, da sich meine Fragen auf die Bestrahlung als Primärtherapie bezogen. Ich nehme aber an, dass Ihre Stellungnahme für alle, die von einem Rezidiv oder sich anbahnendem geplagt sind, sehr interessant und hilfreich waren. Einfachheitshalber wiederhohle ich nachstehend die Fragen bezogen auf Primärtherapie und wäre Ihnen für Ihre Stellungnahme verbunden.

1. Die Bestrahlungs-Studien für Primärtherapie, die Sie vorstellten, basieren auf 3D-Bestrahlung mit 66 Gy. Wie ich Ihren Äußerungen entnommen habe, bestrahlen Sie heute die Prostata mit 72 bzw. 74 Gy. Mich interessiert nun

a) Welchen Vorteil in den Vergleichsstudien die Erhöhung auf 72 Gy im Vergleich zu den früheren 66 Gy gebracht hat?

b) Welchen Unterschied zeigen die Studien zwischen 72 und 74 Gy?

c) Welche Verschlechterung bei den unerwünschten Nebenwirkungen ist von 66 zu 72 bzw. von 66 zu 74 Gy zu verzeichnen?

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> .
> a) Welchen Vorteil in den Vergleichsstudien die Erhöhung auf 72 Gy im Vergleich zu den früheren 66 Gy gebracht hat?


Besserung der biochemischen Kontrolle. Noch kein Einfluss aufs Gesamtüberleben. 




> b) Welchen Unterschied zeigen die Studien zwischen 72 und 74 Gy?


Zwischen diesen beiden Dosen gibt es praktisch keinen Unterschied.
Allerdings scheinen 72 Gy die "magische" Zahl zu sein, da die meisten Studien zum Effektivitätsvergleich dort die Grenze setzen.
Alle Dosen ab 72 Gy scheinen effektiver als solche unter 72 Gy zu sein.
Diese Beobachtung ist in retrospektiven Studien gemacht worden und bezieht sich auf grosse Patientenkollektiva mit Dosen von 66 Gy bis 78 Gy. Dort fand sich die scharfste Trennung in der Effektivität der Behandlung bei ca. 72 Gy. 




> c) Welche Verschlechterung bei den unerwünschten Nebenwirkungen ist von 66 zu 72 bzw. von 66 zu 74 Gy zu verzeichnen?


Das habe ich versucht in meinem letzten Posting zu erklären.
Eigentlich gleiche Nebenwirkungen, allerdings vermehrter EInsatz von 3D Planung bei 74 Gy-Studien.
Somit kann man keinen fairen Vergleich durchführen.

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Samy und Jürgen,


> Hallo Jürgen,
> 
> in der Tat zählt es zum Verdienst Daniel (wie zuvor "Dr. Wu": http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...&postcount=131) die Thesen Bonkhoffs, neuroendokrine Tumoren (als zweit häufigten Tumorart in Pca) seien Hormon und Strahlen resistent, in Frage zu stellen.


Es geht hier wohl nicht um in Frage stellen sondern um nicht zur Kenntnis nehmen. Herr Prof. Bonkhoff hat seine wissenschaftlichen Untersuchungen/Ergebnisse vorgestellt, die nach der Auffassung von Herrn Schmidt keine Evidenz haben. Diese grundsätzliche Einstellung zu wissenschaftlichen Ergebnissen von Herrn Schmidt hat Rudolf im Thread Wissenschaft oder Dogmatik in Frage gestellt und in seinem letzten Beitrag dazu seine Überlegungen dargelegt. 
Ich versuche bei anstehenden Entscheidungen mir auch vom Stand der Wissenschaft ein Bild zu machen und gegebenenfalls diese in meinen Entscheidungsprozess mit einfließen zu lassen. Du kannst natürlich, lieber Samy, Deinen neuroendokrinen Tumor ganz normal bestrahlen lassen und hoffen, dass

- der Tumor sich vom nicht Vorliegen randomisierter Studien beeindrucken lässt

- Herr Prof. Bonkhoff schlecht gearbeitet hat.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Samy

> Du kannst natürlich, lieber Samy, Deinen neuroendokrinen Tumor ganz normal bestrahlen lassen und hoffen, dass
> - der Tumor sich vom nicht Vorliegen randomisierter Studien beeindrucken lässt
> - Herr Prof. Bonkhoff schlecht gearbeitet hat.
> Gruß Knut.


Lieber Knut,

ich habe mich wiederholt zu "eigenen Forschungen" Prof. Bonkhoff geäußert. Um Wiederholungen zu vermeiden verweise ich hiermit darauf:
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...3&postcount=95
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...&postcount=112
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...&postcount=119

Dort, im letzten Beitrag ist u.a. nachzulesen:
"Ich würde keinem Pathologen unterstellen, falsche Befunde abgegeben zu haben. Er kann aber aufgrund seiner (auf eigener Forschung basierten) Annahmen in dem zu untersuchenden Objekt Dinge hinein-sehen, die er ohne diese Annahmen nie hätte hinein-interpretiert".Gruß
Samy

----------


## knut.krueger

Lieber Samy,

ich bin zurzeit auf Reisen und möchte kurz antworten. Gleich vorweg: Du hast wegen Deiner Kritik an Prof. Bonkhoff nicht meine Sympathien eingebüßt, und wenn er bei Dir eine Fehldiagnose erstellt hat, dann ist es richtig, dies zu kritisieren und mehr als verständlich, wenn Du nicht gut auf ihn zu sprechen bist. Du solltest aber noch einmal eine dritte pathologische Untersuchung bei einem anerkannten Fachmann machen lassen, um mit dieser Sache und mit Dir ins Reine zu kommen.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## marsjürg

Hallo Knut,
Du hast vermutlich Recht mit Deiner Bemerkung, dass es zur Bestrahlung neuroendokriner PK Tumore keine Studien gibt. Die Aussagen von Daniel Schmidt zu diesem Thema basieren sicherlich auf dessen Erfahrungen aus der Praxis.
Vielleicht kann er dazu noch ein paar ergänzende Worte hier einstellen.
Gruß Jürgen

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Hallo Knut,
> Du hast vermutlich Recht mit Deiner Bemerkung, dass es zur Bestrahlung neuroendokriner PK Tumore keine Studien gibt. Die Aussagen von Daniel Schmidt zu diesem Thema basieren sicherlich auf dessen Erfahrungen aus der Praxis.
> Vielleicht kann er dazu noch ein paar ergänzende Worte hier einstellen.
> Gruß Jürgen


Strahlentherapie ist Strahlentherapie. Und ob neuroendokrin oder nicht, ist es keine grosse Frage da. Der Effekt ist dort und eher gleich.
Neuroendokrine Tumoren sind Tumoren bei denen oft Strahlentherapie angewendet wird, z.B. neuroendokrine Tumoren der Lunge wie das kleinzellige BronchialCa oder der Haut wie das MerkelzellCa.

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Herr Schmidt,



> Strahlentherapie ist Strahlentherapie. Und ob neuroendokrin oder nicht, ist es keine grosse Frage da. Der Effekt ist dort und eher gleich.
> Neuroendokrine Tumoren sind Tumoren bei denen oft Strahlentherapie angewendet wird, z.B. neuroendokrine Tumoren der Lunge wie das kleinzellige BronchialCa oder der Haut wie das MerkelzellCa.


Ihre obige Aussage steht im krassen Gegensatz zu der Meinung von Prof. Bonkhoff, wie er es auf seiner Homepage nachstehend für das Prostatakarzinom begründet:


> Fast alle gewöhnliche Adenokarzinome der Prostata zeigen mit *Chromogranin A (ChrA)* eine wechselnd ausgedehnte neuroendokrine (NE) Differenzierung, die aber in der koventionellen HE-Färbung meist nicht erkannt und erst immunhistochemisch nachweisbar ist. Das Ausmaß der NE- Differenzierung nimmt im Rahmen der Tumorprogression und Entstehung der Androgenresistenz kontinuierlich zu. Etwa 10% aller gewöhnlichen PCa zeigen eine ausgedehnte und multifokale NE- Differenzierung. Die höchsten ChrA- Expressionsraten und Serumwerte finden sich bei Patienten mit klinisch Androgen-insensitiven Karzinomen. In zwei multivariabelen Studien stellt die NE -Differenzierung in der radikalen Prostatektomie einen unabhängigen Prognosefaktor für das PSA- Rezidiv dar. Den neuroendokrinen (ChrA positiven) Tumorzellen fehlen, im Gegensatz zu den exokrinen (PSA-positiven) Tumorzellen, konstitutionell der Androgen-Rezeptor in allen Stadien der Erkrankung. Der NE Phänotyp bildet somit eine primär Androgen- insensitive Zellpopulation im PCa.
> Die NE-Differenzierung findet ausschließlich in der Go-Phase des Zellzyklus satt und ist somit resistent gegenüber der konventionelle Bestrahlung. Nur ein Bruchteil der NE Tumorzellen (0.1%) geht in den programmierten Zelltod. Die Hauptmasse der ChrA- positiven Tumorzellen im PCa ist potentiell unsterblich und somit therapierefraktär. Der NE Phänotyp entsteht über einen Prozess der intermediären Differenzierung aus den exokrinen (PSA-positiven) Tumorzellen im Rahmen der Tumorprogression. Obwohl sie selbst nicht zur Proliferationsfraktion gehören, bilden die NE Tumorzellen eine Reihe von neuroendokrinen Wachstumsfaktoren mit mitogenen Eigenschaften (z.B. Bombesin), die die Proliferationsaktivität in den angrenzende, exokrinen Tumorzellen über einen parakrinen Regulationsmechanismus aufrecht erhalten.Aufgrund der vorliegenden Daten hat ChrA die Qualität eines prognostischen und prädiktiven Markers, der immer dann bestimmt werden sollte, wenn sich aus dem pathologischen oder klinischen Befund eine Indikation für die Antiandrogen- und Strahlentherapie abgeleitet. Neuere klinische Daten scheinen dieses Konzept zu bestätigen. Weitere Informationen zu diesem Thema finden Sie in einer Übersichtsarbeit (Ref.1) der beigefügten Literaturzitate


Ihre Meinung und Erfahrung besagt nun, dass die Überlegungen bzw. wissenschaftlichen Untersuchungen von Prof. Bonkhoff falsch sind. Meine Frage an Sie ist nun, ob die Ergebnisse von den anderen Tumoren auf das Ardenokarzinom der Prostata so ohne weiteres übertragbar sind, oder Prof. Bonkhoff vielleicht doch richtig liegt?

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Pinguin

*Uebereinstimmung moeglich ?*

Hallo Knut, es ist gut, dass Du dem Thread immer wieder neues Leben einhauchst. Von Kuba trotz staendiger Regenfaelle und Millionen Stechschnaken beste Gruesse auch von Peggy an Karola und Dich. Dieser convertible kubanische Peso - also eine Waehrung, die nur fuer die braven Touristen gilt - ist fuer mich ein Rueckschritt in fruehere Zeiten in unserem mal zweigeteilten Land.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Hallo Herr Schmidt,
> Ihre obige Aussage steht im krassen Gegensatz zu der Meinung von Prof. Bonkhoff, wie er es auf seiner Homepage nachstehend für das Prostatakarzinom begründet:
> "In zwei multivariabelen Studien stellt die NE -Differenzierung in der radikalen Prostatektomie einen unabhängigen Prognosefaktor für das PSA- Rezidiv dar."


Es heisst "mutlivariablen" und nicht "multivariabelen".
Das kann schon sein, übrigens. Diese Tumoren sind in der Regel etwas aggressiver als die üblichen Tumoren.




> Den neuroendokrinen (ChrA positiven) Tumorzellen fehlen, im Gegensatz zu den exokrinen (PSA-positiven) Tumorzellen, konstitutionell der Androgen-Rezeptor in allen Stadien der Erkrankung.


Und das wäre die Erklärung dafür. Es gibt keine gute Therapie im Falle der Metastasierung.




> Die NE-Differenzierung findet ausschließlich in der Go-Phase des Zellzyklus satt und ist somit resistent gegenüber der konventionelle Bestrahlung.


Und jetzt verlassen wir die evidenzbasierte Medizin und kehren in die Welt des Labors zurück. Diese These kann nämlich nur auf in-vitro-Versuche basieren und ist somit, bis ein klinischer Nachweis vorliegt, auf den Patienten nicht übertragbar.




> ur ein Bruchteil der NE Tumorzellen (0.1%) geht in den programmierten Zelltod. Die Hauptmasse der ChrA- positiven Tumorzellen im PCa ist potentiell unsterblich und somit therapierefraktär.


Auch in vitro...



Sie dürfen experimentelle Daten aus dem Labor nicht in die klinische Routine übertragen ohne deren Gültigkeit zu testen.
Ganz klar haben Patienten mit neuroendokrine Differenzierung eine schlechtere Prognose als solche mit normalen Prostatakarzinomen. Ob das aber an der Strahlenresistenz dieser Tumoren liegt, kann man nicht sagen, da diese nur auf Laborebene nachgewiesen ist. Es kann natürlich sein, dass diese Patienten aufgrund der Hormonresistenz schlechter abschneiden.
Sie bräuchten eine Studie, wo Sie Patienten mit frühen Stadien neuroendokriner ProstataCas entweder operieren oder bestrahlen und dann schauen, ob die bestrahlten Patienten entschieden schlechter abschneiden als die operieren Patienten. Und diese Studie gibt es leider nicht.
Wenn Sie Patienten mit PSA-Rezidiven nach OP nehmen, diese bestrahlen und einfach keinen Abfall an PSA sehen, dürfen Sie nicht daraus schliessen, dass die Bestrahlung bei dieser Tumoren nicht wirkt. Warum? Weil diese Tumoren aggressiv wachsen und der fehlende PSA-Abfall auf eine systemische Mikrometastasierung zurückführbar sein kann, die sie ja mit antihormoneller Therapie nicht kontrollieren können.


Prof. Bonkhoff betreibt ein nettes Wortspiel. Er verwendet in einem Absatz sowohl klinische als auch Laborergebnisse um jeweils zwei verschiedene Beobachtungen und Thesen zu untermauern. In dem er allerdings als Erstes die klinischen Ergebnisse bringt (Hormontherapie wenig wirksam) lässt er dem Leser denken, dass die These zur Strahlenresistenz auch auf klinische Ergebnisse basiert. Dies ist allerdings nicht so. Denn sie basiert nur auf Laborergebnisse.

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Herr Schmidt,

ich danke Ihnen für Ihre Antwort zu den Ausführungen von Prof. Bonkhoff. Nun bitte ich noch um Ihre Stellungnahme zu dem ersten Teil meiner Frage, ob die positiven Ergebnisse


> Neuroendokrine Tumoren sind Tumoren bei denen oft Strahlentherapie angewendet wird, z.B. neuroendokrine Tumoren der Lunge wie das kleinzellige BronchialCa oder der Haut wie das MerkelzellCa.


ohne weiteres auf das Prostatakarzinom übertragen werden können.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Hallo Herr Schmidt,
> ich danke Ihnen für Ihre Antwort zu den Ausführungen von Prof. Bonkhoff. Nun bitte ich noch um Ihre Stellungnahme zu dem ersten Teil meiner Frage, ob die positiven Ergebnisseohne weiteres auf das Prostatakarzinom übertragen werden können.


Ich weiss nicht was sie damit meinen.
Ohne Weiteres kann kein Ergebnis von einer Tumorart auf eine andere Tumorart übertragen werden.
Es ist aber so, dass Strahlentherapie auch bei anderen neuroendokrinen Tumoren angewendet wird und zur Standardbehandlung zählt.
Somit fehlt mir kein Grund (und keine klinische Studie) ein, die den Einsatz der Strahlentherapie beim Prostatakrebs in Frage stellen könnte.
Dass neuroendokrine Tumoren der Prostata eine aggressive Tumorart darstellen ist richtig. 
Aggressive Tumoren muss man auch aggressiv behandeln, wenn man noch eine Chance auf Heilung haben möchte.

----------


## marsjürg

Hallo Daniel,
mit dem letzten Satz ist ja nun klar, dass die Strahlentherapie auch beim neuroendokrinen PK eine Heilungschance bieten kann und damit die These von Prof. Bonkhoff durch die klinische Praxis nicht bestätigt wird. 
Haben Sie selbst in Ihrer Praxis NE PK behandelt und mit welchem Erfolg?
Gruß Jürgen

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Herr Schmidt,


> Sie dürfen experimentelle Daten aus dem Labor nicht in die klinische Routine übertragen ohne deren Gültigkeit zu testen.


Ist dies ein Gesetz, dass dem Arzt verbietet bei seinen Entscheidungen neue wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse aus dem Labor zu berücksichtigen, oder ist dies nur Ihre Meinung?
Zumindest haben Sie in Ihrer Stellungnahme zum Zitat aus der Homepage von Prof. Bonkhoff eingeräumt, dass vieles, was zu PK-NE Tumorzellen von Prof. Bonkhoff ausgeführt wird, richtig ist.


> Ich weiss nicht was sie damit meinen.
> *Ohne Weiteres kann kein Ergebnis von einer Tumorart auf eine andere Tumorart übertragen werden.*


Sie wissen natürlich, was ich gemeint habe, da Sie im nächsten Satz die Antwort geben. Sie betreiben in Ihrem Ausgangsbeitrag genauso das nette Wortspiel, das Sie Prof. Bonkhoff vorhalten, um die Leser zu beeinflussen.


> Dass neuroendokrine Tumoren der Prostata eine aggressive Tumorart darstellen ist richtig. 
> Aggressive Tumoren muss man auch aggressiv behandeln, wenn man noch eine Chance auf Heilung haben möchte.


Was ist Ihre Methode einen aggressiven Tumor, aggressiv zu behandeln?
Diese Aussage von Ihnen hat ja auch Jürgen (marsjürg) aufgegriffen mit der Fragestellung


> Haben Sie selbst in Ihrer Praxis NE PK behandelt und mit welchem Erfolg?


Ich bin gespannt auf Ihre Stellungnahme, da aus meiner Sicht wir dicht vor der Klärung der Bestrahlungsbehandlungsmöglichkeit von NE-PK stehen, da zwei Antwortvarianten wahrscheinlich sind

1. Sie haben keine positiven Bestrahlungsergebnisse vorliegen, womit dann die Untersuchungen von Prof. Bonkhoff mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit zutreffen würden.

2. Sie können erfolgreiche Bestrahlungsergebnisse von NE-PK aufzeigen, womit dann mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit die Ausführungen von Prof. Bonkhoff unrichtig wären.

Im letzteren Fall würde ich an Herrn Prof. Bonkhoff einen offenen Brief schreiben und ihn darauf hinweisen, dass seine Angaben falsch und irreführend sind mit Bezug auf Ihre Ergebnisse und ihn bitten, dies richtig zu stellen.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Klaus (A)

> 1. Sie haben keine positiven Bestrahlungsergebnisse vorliegen, womit dann die Untersuchungen von Prof. Bonkhoff mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit zutreffen würden.
> 
> 2. Sie können erfolgreiche Bestrahlungsergebnisse von NE-PK aufzeigen, womit dann mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit die Ausführungen von Prof. Bonkhoff unrichtig wären.
> 
> Im letzteren Fall würde ich an Herrn Prof. Bonkhoff einen offenen Brief schreiben und ihn darauf hinweisen, dass seine Angaben falsch und irreführend sind mit Bezug auf Ihre Ergebnisse und ihn bitten, dies richtig zu stellen.
> 
> Gruß Knut.



Man kann es auch übertreiben! Was soll denn dieses Theater ??? 

Die obige Logik ist doch wirklich unverständlich:

Zu 1:
Wieso treffen die Bonkhoff'schen Labor-Untersuchungsergebnisse MIT GROSSER WAHRSCHEINLICHKEIT auch in-vivo zu, wenn der gute Herr Schmidt keine positiven Bestrahlungen von neuroendokrinem PK vorzuweisen hätte ??

Zu 2:
Wieso wären die Bonkhoff'schen Untersuchung im Labor MIT GROSSER WAHRSCHEINLICHKEIT unrichtig, wenn der Herr Schmitt einiger neuroendokrine PK Tumoren erfolgreich bestrahlt hätte ??

Klaus

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Klaus,

ich finde meine Begründungen nicht unlogisch. Wenn Herr Schmidt erfolgreich NE-PK bestrahlt hat, dann haben Jürgen und Samy Recht, dass im Forum in der Vergangenheit falsch argumentiert wurde, da nach den Ausführungen von Prof. Bonkhoff ein NE-PK nicht erfolgreich bestrahlt werden kann. Dies ist seine klare und von ihm wissenschaftlich begründete Aussage.
Wenn Herr Schmidt keine positiven Ergebnisse aufzeigen kann, dann reduziert sich sein Vorbehalt auf den fehlenden Studiennachweis der Laborergebnisse von Prof. Bonkhoff. Ich finde, wenn ich vor der Entscheidung stehe wie Samy meinen NE-PK zu bestrahlen, dann kann ich dies relativ beruhigt tun, wenn es erfolgreiche Therapieabläufe gibt. Wenn nein, dann würden mir die Aussagen von Prof. Bonkhoff sehr zu denken geben.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Haben Sie selbst in Ihrer Praxis NE PK behandelt und mit welchem Erfolg?


Ja, wobei ich nicht sehr viele Patienten in Erinnerung habe, da es eine seltene Tumorart ist. 
Der Erfolg der Strahlentherapie lokal war allerdings gut. Interessanterweise aber, entwickeln diese Patienten oft überdurchschnittlich schneller Metastasen, so dass die Fernkontrolle nicht so gut ist, wie die lokale Kontrolle.
Hier gilt eben die allgemeine Regel, je früher und aggressiver man lokal behandelt, desto weniger Zellen haben die Chance den Tumor zu verlassen.




> Ist dies ein Gesetz, dass dem Arzt verbietet bei seinen Entscheidungen neue wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse aus dem Labor zu berücksichtigen, oder ist dies nur Ihre Meinung?


Es ist eine Regel der Medizin, dass man wissenschaftliche Erkentnisse von in-vitro-Studien ohne Prüfung in klinischen Studien in die Praxis nicht anwenden darf. Hinweise sind Hinweise und keine Beweise.
Und eine Therapie sollte anhand von Beweisen gesteuert werden.




> Zumindest haben Sie in Ihrer Stellungnahme zum Zitat aus der Homepage von Prof. Bonkhoff eingeräumt, dass vieles, was zu PK-NE Tumorzellen von Prof. Bonkhoff ausgeführt wird, richtig ist.


Sie sind ja witzig. Ich brauche keinen Prof. Bonhoff und spezielle Marker um zu wissen, dass neuroendokrine Tumoren, aggressive Tumoren sind. Das weiss man schon seit Jahrzehnten.




> Sie wissen natürlich, was ich gemeint habe, da Sie im nächsten Satz die Antwort geben. Sie betreiben in Ihrem Ausgangsbeitrag genauso das nette Wortspiel, das Sie Prof. Bonkhoff vorhalten, um die Leser zu beeinflussen.


Nein, ich weiss nicht was Sie meinen und betreibe auch keine Wortspiele. Ich bin nicht derjenige hier der klinische Daten mit Labordaten in einem Absatz nebeneinander stellt und als gleichwerig betrachtet.
Dass man von einer Tumorart auf eine andere keine 100% Schlüsse ziehen darf, ist klar.
Gemeinsamkeiten gibt es aber. So z.B. ist die Chemotherapie beim neuroendokrinen Prostatakrebs ähnlich mit der Chemotherapie beim neuroendokrinen Lungenkrebs. Es sind dieselben Substanz(klass)en.




> Was ist Ihre Methode einen aggressiven Tumor, aggressiv zu behandeln?


Multimodal.
OP, Strahlentherapie, medikamentöse Therapie.
AS gehört hier eher nicht zur Behandlung.




> Im letzteren Fall würde ich an Herrn Prof. Bonkhoff einen „offenen Brief“ schreiben und ihn darauf hinweisen, dass seine Angaben falsch und irreführend sind mit Bezug auf Ihre Ergebnisse und ihn bitten, dies richtig zu stellen.


Haben Sie nicht Besseres zu tun?
Mein Beitrag endet in diesem Forum, mit dem was ich hier schreibe.
Ich hoffe Sie erwarten nicht, dass ich ausserhalb dieses Forums noch für Sie tätig werde.
Meines Erachtens allerdings, müssen Begriffe wie "Strahlenresistenz" nur dann in Therapieempfehlungen vorkommen, wenn dies auch von klinischen Erfahrungen gezeigt werden konnte. Sonst nicht.

----------


## silver dollar

Moin Knut,




> Hallo Klaus,
> ich finde meine Begründungen nicht unlogisch. Wenn Herr Schmidt erfolgreich NE-PK bestrahlt hat, dann haben Jürgen und Samy Recht, dass im Forum in der Vergangenheit falsch argumentiert wurde, da nach den Ausführungen von Prof. Bonkhoff ein NE-PK nicht erfolgreich bestrahlt werden kann. Dies ist seine klare und von ihm wissenschaftlich begründete Aussage.


unabhaengig, dass Herr Schmidt das wahrscheinlich schon erreicht hat, die Bonkhoff Aussagen sind Laborversuchaussagen, sicher von ihm wissenschaftlich begruendet aber bedauerlicherweise keine Basis fuer Evidenzmedizin




> Wenn Herr Schmidt keine positiven Ergebnisse aufzeigen kann, dann reduziert sich sein Vorbehalt auf den fehlenden Studiennachweis der Laborergebnisse von Prof. Bonkhoff. Ich finde, wenn ich vor der Entscheidung stehe wie Samy meinen NE-PK zu bestrahlen, dann kann ich dies relativ beruhigt tun, wenn es erfolgreiche Therapieabläufe gibt. Wenn nein, dann würden mir die Aussagen von Prof. Bonkhoff sehr zu denken geben.
> Gruß Knut.


prima Mischung, ein Vorbehalt auf fehlende Studien ist eben ein ausreichender Vorbehalt auf das Thema Evidenzmedizin, es bleibt Dir und allen Anderen unbenommen anders zu handeln.

Irgendwo versuchst Du Dich mit dem Ansatz zu laborbasierenden Ergebnissen festzubeissen, gelingt im Feld evidenzbasierter Medizinthemen sehr schlecht. Ueber Sinn und Unsinn von Bonkhoff Markern, Laborversuchsergebnissen bis hin zu DNA und FNAB laesst sich vortrefflich streiten, zum Bereich evidenzabgesichert gehoeren diese Themen nicht und stehen trotzdem jedem Betroffenen offen.

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Herr Schmidt,


> Ja, wobei ich nicht sehr viele Patienten in Erinnerung habe, da es eine seltene Tumorart ist.


Nur weil es mich interessiert. Was ist selten? Samy hatte in diesem Thread gesagt, dass NE-PK die zweithäufigste PK-Variante und absolut mit 10 % vertreten wäre. Ist dies richtig?


> Der Erfolg der Strahlentherapie lokal war allerdings gut. Interessanterweise aber, entwickeln diese Patienten oft überdurchschnittlich schneller Metastasen, so dass die Fernkontrolle nicht so gut ist, wie die lokale Kontrolle.


Was verstehen Sie unter lokalen, guten Erfolg? Ist damit der PSA-Abfall gemeint? Gab es Bestrahlungsbehandlungen ohne dass in der Folge Metastasen aufgetreten sind?


> Es ist eine Regel der Medizin, dass man wissenschaftliche Erkentnisse von in-vitro-Studien ohne Prüfung in klinischen Studien in die Praxis nicht anwenden darf.


Ist dies eine unverbindliche Regel oder muss ein Arzt, der Ergebnisse aus in-vitro-Studien benutzt, mit leicht durchsetzbaren Regressforderungen im Nichterfolgsfall rechnen?
Ich frage deshalb, weil die Erläuterungen in Wikipedia zur evidenzbasierten Medizin etwas anders klingen, nämlich


> *Evidenzbasierte Medizin fordert vom Arzt nicht nur klinische Expertise (das heißt Fachwissen am Krankenbett), sondern auch das Wissen, wie er sich die Ergebnisse aktueller wissenschaftlicher Forschung aneignet, wie er sie interpretiert und anwendet.*


Die aktuelle wissenschaftliche Forschung ist nun einmal nicht ganz ohne Reagenzglas möglich.


> Sie sind ja witzig. Ich brauche keinen Prof. Bonhoff und spezielle Marker um zu wissen, dass neuroendokrine Tumoren, aggressive Tumoren sind. Das weiss man schon seit Jahrzehnten.


Nun bin ich einmal unwitzig und antworte trotzdem, denn Sie haben den Text der Homepage von Prof. Bonkhoff kommentiert, und ich habe nur gesagt, dass Sie vieles als richtig ansehen. Ihr Kommentar war überflüssig, eine Überreaktion aus nicht ersichtlichem Grunde.


> Nein, ich weiss nicht was Sie meinen und betreibe auch keine Wortspiele. Ich bin nicht derjenige hier der klinische Daten mit Labordaten in einem Absatz nebeneinander stellt und als gleichwerig betrachtet.





> Dass man von einer Tumorart auf eine andere keine 100% Schlüsse ziehen darf, ist klar.


Sie hatten aber Ihre Aussage, dass NE-PK bestrahlt werden können, untermauert mit dem Hinweis


> Neuroendokrine Tumoren sind Tumoren bei denen oft Strahlentherapie angewendet wird, z.B. neuroendokrine Tumoren der Lunge wie das kleinzellige BronchialCa oder der Haut wie das MerkelzellCa.


und daraus resultierte meine Fragestellung, ob die Daten von anderen Tumoren- was Sie dann verneint haben- übertragbar sind. Es wird dem Leser also assoziiert, was bei den anderen Tumoren funktioniert, wird auch beim NE-PK schon wirken. Das hatte ich abgewandelt auf diesen Fall mit Wortspiel gemeint.


> Haben Sie nicht Besseres zu tun?


Nein! Deshalb schreibe ich hier wie viele Andere auch.


> Mein Beitrag endet in diesem Forum, mit dem was ich hier schreibe.





> Ich hoffe Sie erwarten nicht, dass ich ausserhalb dieses Forums noch für Sie tätig werde.


Ich habe nicht vor, Sie als Mitarbeiter zu engagieren. Und auch im Forum sind Sie nicht für mich tätig sondern Sie schreiben für sich als Daniel Schmidt. Und ich schreibe für mich als Knut Krüger und erlaube mir weiterhin nachzufragen, wenn mir Aussagen suspekt vorkommen. Übrigens gibt es in diesem Thread zwischen uns nur noch zwei offene Punkte von Substanz, und alles Andere fällt unter bla, bla, ., und zwar ist dies die Konkretisierung, ob Sie das so seltene NE-PK erfolgreich bestrahlt haben, denn das Auftreten von Metastasen nach der Bestrahlung besagt wohl das Gegenteil. Der zweite Punkt betrifft, ob ein Arzt in-vitro-Ergebnisse nutzen darf, denn ich interpretiere die Definition in Wikipedia so, dass von einem guten Arzt, dies erwartet wird.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Günter,

ich hoffe, dass Dein Wissen zu dieser Thematik etwas weniger oberflächlich ist als Deine früheren Empfehlungen zur DNA-Ploidie, und wenn Du außer Floskeln etwas zur evidenzbasierten Medizin zu sagen hast, dann ist hier der richtige Thread von Rudolf

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showpost.php?p=39313&postcount=32

Gruß Knut.

----------


## silver dollar

> Hallo Günter,
> 
> ich hoffe, dass Dein Wissen zu dieser Thematik etwas weniger oberflächlich ist als Deine früheren Empfehlungen zur DNA-Ploidie, und wenn Du außer Floskeln etwas zur evidenzbasierten Medizin zu sagen hast, dann ist hier der richtige Thread von Rudolf
> 
> http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showpost.php?p=39313&postcount=32
> 
> Gruß Knut.


Moin Knut,
es bedarf wohl hier nicht der Wiederholung unseres alten Themas "agree to disagree" hinsichtlich DNA Z, wir haben einfach zu unterschiedliche Auffassungen hinsichtlich AS, Ethik, etc. in diesem Thema, ich masse mir einfach als Leiter einer SHG mit vielen Mitgliedern - regelmaessig auch neuen -an, mehr im taeglichen PCa Thema drin zu sein als Du in der Theorie. 

Ansonsten nehme ich Stellung zu evidenzbasierenden Themen wo die anfallen, Dein Hinweis ist an sich Zeit- und Zeilenverschwendung.

Gruss aus dem Norden

----------


## Helmut.2

Lieber Guenther,



> von Guenther: Ansonsten nehme ich Stellung zu evidenzbasierenden Themen wo die anfallen, Dein Hinweis ist an sich Zeit- und Zeilenverschwendung.


Das war und ist so unnötig wie ein Kropf oder Struma! Nicht angeben was man ist und was man noch werden kann, sondern einfach logisch nachdenken!
Gruß, Helmut

----------


## knut.krueger

Guten Abend Günter,

da Du keine Lust verspürst, Dich zum Grundsätzlichen der evidenzbasierten Medizin zu äußern, möchte ich kurz auf Deine vorherige Antwort eingehen.
In unserer ersten Diskussion hattest Du gezeigt, dass Du auch ein Wikipedia-Freund bist. In Wikipedia heißt es zur evidenzbasierten Medizin

*Evidenzbasierte Medizin fordert vom Arzt nicht nur klinische Expertise (das heißt Fachwissen am Krankenbett), sondern auch das Wissen, wie er sich die Ergebnisse aktueller wissenschaftlicher Forschung aneignet, wie er sie interpretiert und anwendet.***

Wie passt dazu Deine Aussage


> die Bonkhoff Aussagen sind Laborversuchaussagen, sicher von ihm wissenschaftlich begruendet aber bedauerlicherweise keine Basis fuer Evidenzmedizin


und


> Ueber Sinn und Unsinn von Bonkhoff Markern, Laborversuchsergebnissen bis hin zu DNA und FNAB laesst sich vortrefflich streiten, zum Bereich evidenzabgesichert gehoeren diese Themen nicht


Damit kein falscher Eindruck entsteht, möchte ich darauf hinweisen, dass auch ich gut geführte und aufgebaute randomisierte Studien für wichtig und erforderlich halte, aber den praktischen medizinischen Fortschritt nicht nur an diese festgezurrt sehe. Die im Forum seit langem geschätzten Ärzte zeichnen sich dadurch aus, dass sie über den Tellerrand von Leitlinien und Studien blicken, und dies gilt gleichermaßen für die deutschen wie amerikanischen Ärzte.
Mir widerstrebt es, besser gesagt, ich kann es für mich nicht verantworten, einen Neubetroffenen von IMRT, Tomotherapie, HDR oder Protonentherapie abzuraten und stattdessen die 3D-Bestrahlung zu empfehlen, nur weil dies in den Leitlinien vorgesehen ist bzw. es für diese Verfahren keine randomisierten Studienergebnisse gibt, denn die 3D-Bestrahlung sehe ich wie viele andere Ärzte als eine deutliche Chancenreduzierung auf den kurativen Erfolg an.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Was ist selten? Samy hatte in diesem Thread gesagt, dass NE-PK die zweithäufigste PK-Variante und absolut mit 10 % vertreten wäre. Ist dies richtig?



Man muss zwischen den neuroendokrinen kleinzelligen Prostatakarzinomen und den Prostatakarzinomen mit neuroendokriner Differenzierung unterscheiden.
Letztere sind mit 0,5% etwa vertreten. Die Gesamtgruppe aller neuroendokrinen ProstataCas allerdings könnte durchaus ca. 10% betragen.




> Was verstehen Sie unter lokalen, guten Erfolg? Ist damit der PSA-Abfall gemeint? Gab es Bestrahlungsbehandlungen ohne dass in der Folge Metastasen aufgetreten sind?



Ein lokaler guter Erfolg bedeutet einen PSA-Abfall und lokale Tumorkontrolle. Metastasen treten nicht immer auf. Es ist einfach so, dass bei neuroendokrine Tumoren diese halt öfters auftreten und manchmal nicht dem üblichen Metastasierungsschema wie beim normalen ProstataCa folgen. Man sieht oft nicht als erstes Knochenmetastasen, sondern z.B. Lebernmetastasen.




> Ist dies eine unverbindliche Regel oder muss ein Arzt, der Ergebnisse aus in-vitro-Studien benutzt, mit leicht durchsetzbaren Regressforderungen im Nichterfolgsfall rechnen?



Es hängt davon ab, ob dadurch ein Schaden am Patienten entsteht und ob man diesen Schaden nachweisen kann. Es ist aber grundsätzlich so, dass man Studienergebnisse aus in-vitro Studien zur Therapiewahl nicht anwenden sollte, da diese keine Evidenz für den klinischen Gebrauch am Menschen haben.




> Ich frage deshalb, weil die Erläuterungen in Wikipedia zur evidenzbasierten Medizin etwas anders klingen



Sie beziehen sich aber auf klinische wissenschaftliche Forschung. Nicht auf Zelllinien.
Beispiel:
Wenn ich ein neues Chemotherapeutikum an einer Zelllinie im Labor teste und gute Ergebnisse kriege (Zellen sterben ab), darf ich es dann auch gleich am Patienten anwenden? Wohl kaum.




> Die aktuelle wissenschaftliche Forschung ist nun einmal nicht ganz ohne Reagenzglas möglich.Nun bin ich einmal unwitzig und antworte trotzdem, denn Sie haben den Text der Homepage von Prof. Bonkhoff kommentiert, und ich habe nur gesagt, dass Sie vieles als richtig ansehen. Ihr Kommentar war überflüssig, eine Überreaktion aus nicht ersichtlichem Grunde.



Sehr klever, sehr klever. Zurück auf Kindergartenniveau.




> Es wird dem Leser also assoziiert, was bei den anderen Tumoren funktioniert, wird auch beim NE-PK schon wirken.



Nicht nur deswegen, sondern weil es die Erfahrung zeigt. Das habe ich Ihnen bereits erklärt.




> Übrigens gibt es in diesem Thread zwischen uns nur noch zwei offene Punkte von Substanz, und alles Andere fällt unter bla, bla, ., und zwar ist dies die Konkretisierung, ob Sie das so seltene NE-PK erfolgreich bestrahlt haben, denn das Auftreten von Metastasen nach der Bestrahlung besagt wohl das Gegenteil. Der zweite Punkt betrifft, ob ein Arzt in-vitro-Ergebnisse nutzen darf, denn ich interpretiere die Definition in Wikipedia so, dass von einem guten Arzt, dies erwartet wird.





> 


1. Das Auftreten von Metastasen heisst nicht, dass die lokale Behandlung erfolglos war. Eine OP oder Strahlentherapie ist eine lokale Behandlung. Und als solche sind sie auch beim NE-PC erfolgreicht, weil sie eine lokale Kontrolle liefern. Ob ein Patient Metastasen entwickelt hängt davon ab, ob dieser bereits Mikrometastasen vor der OP oder Strahlentherapie hatte. Und damit hängt es davon ab, wie früh die lokale Behandlung begonnen wurde.
2. Laborergebnisse sind gute Hinweise in welcher Richtung die klinische Forschung gehen soll. Wenn ich ein neues Medikament an der Ratte erfolgreich teste, dann kann ich später eine Studie am Menschen machen und schauen ob es da auch wirkt. Und vielleicht, nach 10 Jahren bringe ich das Medikament auf den Markt.
Laborergebnisse und Studien an Zelllinien dürfen allerdings nicht ohne vorangegangene klinische Prüfung in die Routine der Klinik übernommen werden.
Das wäre voreilig.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Die im Forum seit langem geschätzten Ärzte zeichnen sich dadurch aus, dass sie über den Tellerrand von Leitlinien und Studien blicken, und dies gilt gleichermaßen für die deutschen wie amerikanischen Ärzte.


Ist da aber kein bias drin?
Jeder Patient wünscht sich von seinem Arzt, dass er ihm was Neues erzählt. Jeder Patient wünscht sich, dass sein Arzt (und nur sein Arzt) ihm dieses tolle neue Medikament aus Amerika verschreibt oder die tollen neuen Untersuchungen anordnet. Dadurch fühlt sich der Patient besser behandelt, als alle andere, die nach Schema F behandelt werden.
In gewisser Hinsicht stimmt das auch für Protonentherapie zu. Theoretisch ganz toll, ob ein wahrer klinischer Vorteil besteht, eher fraglich.

Die Gefahr besteht darin, dass der Patient unnötige Untersuchungen, Behandlung und Kosten auf sich nimmt, nur weil alle diese Sachen so toll und neu sich anhören.
Ob ein wahrer Vorteil für ihn besteht ist fraglich. Ist da aber kein bias drin?
Jeder Patient wünscht sich von seinem Arzt, dass er ihm was Neues erzählt. Jeder Patient wünscht sich, dass sein Arzt (und nur sein Arzt) ihm dieses tolle neue Medikament aus Amerika verschreibt oder die tollen neuen Untersuchungen anordnet. Dadurch fühlt sich der Patient besser behandelt, als alle andere, die nach Schema F behandelt werden.
In gewisser Hinsicht stimmt das auch für Protonentherapie zu. Theoretisch ganz toll, ob ein wahrer klinischer Vorteil besteht, eher fraglich.

Die Gefahr besteht darin, dass der Patient unnötige Untersuchungen, Behandlung und Kosten auf sich nimmt, nur weil alle diese Sachen so toll und neu sich anhören.
Ob ein wahrer Vorteil für ihn besteht ist fraglich.

----------


## Anonymous1

@Knut

Was für eine Argumentation.




> Zitat:
>                                                                       Zitat von *knut.krueger*  
> _Die im Forum seit langem geschätzten Ärzte zeichnen sich dadurch aus, dass sie über den Tellerrand von Leitlinien und Studien blicken, und dies gilt gleichermaßen für die deutschen wie amerikanischen Ärzte._


Das hört sich ja fast so an, als ob nur die "seit langem im Forum geschätzten Ärzte" in der Lage wären, über den Tellerrand zu gucken. So gesehen zählte ja dann Daniel Schmidt nicht zu diesen Privilegierten, das ist ja ein "Neuer". Ich persönlich bin mir übrigens ganz sicher, dass diese genannten geschätzten Ärzte in der Regel hauptsächlich in den Teller gucken und nicht darüber.

Ich denke, lieber Knut, dass Du mal darüber nachdenken solltest, was Du da anderen zumutest. Auf jeden Fall darfst Du dann, wenn Du das, was Du da so alles bringst, als zumutbar betrachtest, nicht permanent nach dem kleinsten Haar in Deinem eigenen Suppenteller suchen. Das sage ich auch, weil ich Deinen Kommentar zur Qualifikation von Günter in Sachen "Evidenz" gelesen habe.

@Daniel Schmidt




> In gewisser Hinsicht stimmt das auch für Protonentherapie zu. Theoretisch ganz toll, ob ein wahrer klinischer Vorteil besteht, eher fraglich.


Ich habe in mehreren Kommenteran von Fachleuten gelesen, dass man skeptisch ist, ob die Protonentherapie gut geeignet für die Prostatakrebs-Behandlung ist. Das Argument ist, dass durch die relativ große Beweglichkeit des Organs der Vorteil dieser Therapie praktisch zunichte gemacht wird. Kann man das so sagen?

----------


## silver dollar

> ......
> Wie passt dazu Deine AussageundDamit kein falscher Eindruck entsteht, möchte ich darauf hinweisen, dass auch ich gut geführte und aufgebaute randomisierte Studien für wichtig und erforderlich halte, aber den praktischen medizinischen Fortschritt nicht nur an diese festgezurrt sehe. Die im Forum seit langem geschätzten Ärzte zeichnen sich dadurch aus, dass sie über den Tellerrand von Leitlinien und Studien blicken, und dies gilt gleichermaßen für die deutschen wie amerikanischen Ärzte.
> Mir widerstrebt es, besser gesagt, ich kann es für mich nicht verantworten, einen Neubetroffenen von IMRT, Tomotherapie, HDR oder Protonentherapie abzuraten und stattdessen die 3D-Bestrahlung zu empfehlen, nur weil dies in den Leitlinien vorgesehen ist bzw. es für diese Verfahren keine randomisierten Studienergebnisse gibt, denn die 3D-Bestrahlung sehe ich wie viele andere Ärzte als eine deutliche Chancenreduzierung auf den kurativen Erfolg an.
> Gruß Knut.


Moin Knut,
a)hatte gestern wegen zu schoenem Wetter hier keine Zeit, daher erst heute Antwort und wie prima, ich muss das nicht mehr formulieren sondern kann - hoffentlich mit freundlicher Erlaubnis von Daniel - zitieren, weil er das schon ganz prima formuliert hat:
quote Daniel Schmidt:
Die Gefahr besteht darin, dass der Patient unnötige Untersuchungen, Behandlung und Kosten auf sich nimmt, nur weil alle diese Sachen so toll und neu sich anhören.
Ob ein wahrer Vorteil für ihn besteht ist fraglich. 
unquote Daniel Schmidt
b)es ist voellig o.k. das Du wie oben geschildert was nicht verantworten kannst, Du stehst auch nicht im Fokus von Neudiagnostizierten um Rat gebeten zu werden, daher schwebst Du leider in der Theorie, wir hatten hier am Samstag eine Veranstaltung mit mehr als 200 Teilnehmern, einem Urologenteam, einem Klinikchef und Strahlentherapeuten und jede Menge Fragen zum Thema Therapie des PCa und da ist es wohl angebracht erst mal evidenzgestuetzt zu argumentieren.

Gruss aus dem Norden

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Mir widerstrebt es, besser gesagt, ich kann es für mich nicht verantworten, einen Neubetroffenen von IMRT, Tomotherapie, HDR oder Protonentherapie abzuraten und stattdessen die 3D-Bestrahlung zu empfehlen, nur weil dies in den Leitlinien vorgesehen ist bzw. es für diese Verfahren keine randomisierten Studienergebnisse gibt, denn die 3D-Bestrahlung sehe ich wie viele andere Ärzte als eine deutliche Chancenreduzierung auf den kurativen Erfolg an.


Ich glaube Sie haben mich nicht verstanden.
Ich rate niemanden von IMRT, Tomotherapie, HDR-Brachytherapie oder Protonentherapie. Ich sage lediglich, dass die aktuelle Meinung sagt, dass diese Verfahren der 3D-konformalen Strahlentherapie nicht überlegen sind, was das klinische Ergebnis angeht.
Die Dosisverteilung sind oft besser, dadurch kann man vermuten, dass die Nebenwirkungen auch begrenzter sind. Allerdings, besteht bei diesen Verfahren oft die "Verlockung" eine Dosiseskalation zu betreiben. Jemand der IMRT anbietet, hört oft nicht bei 74 Gy auf, sondern eskaliert gerne auf 78 Gy +.
Und dort wissen wir, dass die Rate an Nebenwirkungen steil nach oben geht. Inwiefern die Patienten durch eine Dosiseskalation weniger am Tumor versterben ist ungewiss.

Das ist die Datenlage.

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Herr Schmidt,

meine verspäteten Antworten bitte ich zu entschuldigen, da ich zurzeit auf Reisen bin und nicht immer Gelegenheit und Zeit habe, mich mit dem Forum zu befassen. Die Diskussion um das Thema evidenzbasierte Medizin möchte ich abschließen, da die unterschiedlichen Auffassungen meiner Meinung ausreichend diskutiert wurden.
Sie vertreten die Meinung, dass nur klinisch Erprobtes eingesetzt werden darf.
Mein Standpunkt ist, dass dies alleine nicht alle Situationen ausreichend abdeckt, und die Diskussion hat ergeben, dass Patient und Arzt den Spielraum haben, in besonderen Situationen, oder wenn beide es wünschen, andere nicht erprobte Wege zu gehen.


> Ist da aber kein bias drin?


Nein, gemäß meiner Überzeugung nicht. Da der Stamm der Forumsleser sowieso weiß, wer gemeint ist, führe ich die Namen an: fs, FE und auf amerikanischer Seite Strum und Myers. Diese genießen im Forum Anerkennung und Vertrauen, wobei es natürlich, wie überall, auch einzelne abweichende Meinungen gibt.


> Ich rate niemanden von IMRT, Tomotherapie, HDR-Brachytherapie oder Protonentherapie. Ich sage lediglich, dass die aktuelle Meinung sagt, dass diese Verfahren der 3D-konformalen Strahlentherapie nicht überlegen sind, was das klinische Ergebnis angeht.


Ich hatte dies in der Vergangenheit schon anders verstanden, aber es freut mich Ihre Klarstellung, dass die im Zitat genannten Strahlungstherapien von Ihnen auch als akzeptabel angesehen werden. Da es zu diesem Beitrag passt, möchte ich noch den offenen Punkt Korrektheit der IMRT-Statistik ansprechen. Herr Günter Feick, Vorsitzender des BPS, hatte mich informiert, dass die Dt. Gesellschaft für Radioonkologie gebeten wurde, die Studie von Dr. Zelefsky zu kommentieren.


> In gewisser Hinsicht stimmt das auch für Protonentherapie zu. Theoretisch ganz toll, ob ein wahrer klinischer Vorteil besteht, eher fraglich.


Wir wollten eigentlich nicht mehr über das Thema Protonentherapie diskutieren, aber da Sie diese doch immer wieder in Zweifel stellen, möchte ich auf zwei Aspekte aus Ihren diversen Ausführungen hinweisen

1. Sie führten öfters aus, dass eine Dosiseskalation wahrscheinlich die Rezidivwahrscheinlichkeit reduziert.

2. Bei der Dosiseskalation der IMRT sehen Sie die Gefahr eines überproportionalen Ansteigens der unerwünschten Nebenwirkungen.

Meine Protonentherapie erfolgte mit 82 Gy ohne ein statistisches Ansteigen der unerwünschten Nebenwirkungen wie durch interne Studien in Loma Linda aufgezeigt. In Loma Linda geht aber die Entwicklung weiter, und es laufen nun die internen Studien mit 84 Gy Bestrahlungsleistung. Somit habe ich zumindest mit meiner Protonentherapie mit 82 Gy die Rezidivwahrscheinlichkeit reduziert ohne mir mehr Nebenwirkungen theoretisch und auch praktisch einzuhandeln. Zumindest dies darf ich doch als Vorteil der Protonentherapie verbuchen, und deshalb hatte ich mich für Loma Linda entschieden!

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Sie vertreten die Meinung, dass nur klinisch Erprobtes eingesetzt werden darf. Mein Standpunkt ist, dass dies alleine nicht alle Situationen ausreichend abdeckt, und die Diskussion hat ergeben, dass Patient und Arzt den Spielraum haben, in besonderen Situationen, oder wenn beide es wünschen, andere nicht erprobte Wege zu gehen.


Diesem Satz stimme ich voll zu, solange seitens des Arztes eine entsprechende Aufklärung des Patienten bezüglich dieser Problematik stattfindet. Ein Arzt, der eine Therapie oder Diagnostik vorschlägt, die ausserhalb der Richtlinien und Evidenz sich bewegt, sollte dies auch dem Patienten erläutern. Sonst, haben wir ein Problem.
Ich muss gestehen, ich konnte entspechende Hinweise auf den Seite von Prof. Bonkhoff nicht finden.





> Meine Protonentherapie erfolgte mit 82 Gy ohne ein statistisches Ansteigen der unerwünschten Nebenwirkungen wie durch interne Studien in Loma Linda aufgezeigt.


Loma Linda an sich hat nur wenige Daten publiziert. 
Dafür aber andere Protonenzentren:
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/8...?dopt=Abstract



> We have randomized 191 patients with stages T3 and T4 prostatic carcinoma to one of two treatment dose arms. These were: 1) 75.6 Cobalt-Gy-equivalent (CGE), 50.4 Gy delivered by 107-25 MV photons followed by 25.2 CGE delivered perineally by protons (Arm 1) or 2) 67.2 CGE delivered by 10-25 MV photons 
> With a median follow-up of 3.7 years, post-irradiation rectal bleeding (grades 1 and 2 only, none requiring surgery or hospitalization) from telangiectatic rectal mucosal vessels has occurred in 34% of 99 Arm-1 patients and 16% of 92 Arm-2 patients (p = 0.013).


Also: Verdopplung der Rate an Rektumblutung durch Dosiseskalation mit Protonen.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/7...?dopt=Abstract



> Stage T3-T4, Nx, N0-2, M0 patients received 50.4 Gy by four-field photons and were randomized to receive either an additional 25.2 CGE by conformal protons (arm 1--the high dose arm, 103 patients, total dose 75.6 CGE) or an additional 16.8 Gy by photons (arm 2--the conventional dose arm, 99 patients, total dose 67.2 Gy).
> ...
> Grade 1 and 2 rectal bleeding is higher (32 vs. 12%, p = 0.002) as may be urethral stricture (19 vs. 8%, p = 0.07) in the arm 1 versus arm 2.


Also: Mehr Rektumblutungen, mehr Urethrastrikturen durch Dosiseskalation mit Protonen





> Somit habe ich zumindest mit meiner Protonentherapie mit 82 Gy die Rezidivwahrscheinlichkeit reduziert ohne mir mehr Nebenwirkungen theoretisch und auch praktisch einzuhandeln.


Ob Sie die Rezidivwahrscheinlichkeit reduziert haben ist eine Hypothese. 
Eine Dosiseskalation Richtung 74 Gy ist mit einer Verbesserung des rezidivfreien Überlebens verbunden. Darüber hinaus ist alles noch offen und vor allem bei gleichzeitiger Hormontherapiegabe ein grosses Rätsel. 
Die meisten Studien haben entweder 70 Gy mit 80 Gy verglichen oder 64 Gy mit 74 Gy. Es ergab sich ein Vorteil durch die höhere Dosis. 
Den Vergleich 74 Gy vs z.B. 80-84 Gy gab es nicht. Also wissen wir nicht, was jenseits der 74 Gy die Dosiseskalation bringt (ausser mehr Nebenwirkungen).
Je höher die Dosis wird, desto kleiner werden die Unterschiede in der lokalen Kontrolle und desto mehr gewinnt die systemische Tumorkontrolle (Metastasen) an Bedeutung. Der Benefit durch die Dosiseskalation wird demanch bei höherer Dosis kleiner und man erreicht irgendwann ein Plateau.

Theoretisch haben Sie mit 82 Gy eine erhöhte Gefahr für Nebenwirkungen. Dass sie keine bislang hatten ist erfreulich.

----------


## marsjürg

Hallo,
um noch einmal auf die Frage der Bestrahlung von NE-Tumoren und auf den Vorschlag von Knut, an Prof. Bonkhoff einen " offenen Brief " zu schreiben, zurückzukommen;
Prof. Bonkhoff ist ja Mitglied im Beirat des BPS, wäre es nicht am sinnvollsten, wenn der BPS diesen Brief schriebe und um eine Stellungnahme zu der Diskrepanz zwischen seiner These und den klinischen Erfahrung der Strahlentherapeuten bäte?  
Gruß Jürgen

----------


## knut.krueger

Guten Tag Günter,

wie ich schon ausgeführt hatte, komme ich zurzeit nur sporadisch dazu, zu antworten.
Dein Engagement in der SHG erkenne ich voll an, aber damit hast Du nichts Neues zum eigentlichen Thema beigetragen. Du kannst/darfst gerne die Meinung von Herrn Schmidt bejubeln und Dir zu Eigen machen, aber damit hast Du auch wieder nichts Neues zum Thema beigetragen. Und Du hast sicherlich registriert, dass Beharrlichkeit in der Sache der Aufklärung dient, und schwupp die wupp sind IMRT, Tomotherapie, HDR und Protonentherapie von der schwarzen Liste. Nun musst Du den Spagat schaffen, was Du gestern als ungeeignet angesehen hast, heute Deinen Leuten als auch geeignet darzustellen.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Herr Schmidt,

zu Ihren Ausführungen zu den Nebenwirkungen der Protonenstrahlentherapien möchte ich kurz Stellung nehmen, und zwar beziehen sich Ihre Links auf Ergebnisse der Protonentherapie in Boston. Dies war die älteste Protonenanlage für medizinische Zwecke der Welt- inzwischen wurde diese still gelegt und durch eine neue modernere Anlage ersetzt. Weiter kommt hinzu, dass die Protonenbestrahlung in diesen Studien nur aufgesetzt wurde, und der Hauptanteil als Photonenbestrahlung erfolgte. Weiter sind mir keine Hinweise bekannt, was in Boston unternommen wurde, die Nebenwirkungen zu reduzieren. Wie bekannt, hat Loma Linda ein schlüssiges Konzept, die unerwünschten Nebenwirkungen zu minimieren, und zwar mit dem individuell eingeschäumten Bestrahlungsbett, mit dem Ballon im After zur Fixierung der Prostata am Darm, mit der individuell für den Patienten hergestellten Blende und mit der Lagefeinkontrolle mittels Röntgenstrahlen vor Strahlungsbeginn, und die Bestrahlungszeit ist nur gut 1 Minute.
Ich möchte Boston nicht schmälern, denn diese Einrichtung ist entstanden, als wir in Deutschland uns noch mit Hochvolt-Röntgenstrahlung und Kobaltbestrahlung begnügen mussten und ist ein gutes Beispiel, warum wir beim medizinischen Fortschritt, uns immer noch über den großen Teich orientieren.
Loma Linda erfasst an Patientenkollektiven u.a. die unerwünschten Nebenwirkungen und vergleicht diese mit den bekannten Daten der anderen Therapien. Dies sind zwar keine echten Vergleichsstudien, aber ich habe kein Problem, diese kostengünstigere Variante für die Nebenwirkungsaussage zu akzeptieren.


> Den Vergleich 74 Gy vs z.B. 80-84 Gy gab es nicht. Also wissen wir nicht, was jenseits der 74 Gy die Dosiseskalation bringt (ausser mehr Nebenwirkungen).
> Je höher die Dosis wird, desto kleiner werden die Unterschiede in der lokalen Kontrolle und desto mehr gewinnt die systemische Tumorkontrolle (Metastasen) an Bedeutung. Der Benefit durch die Dosiseskalation wird demanch bei höherer Dosis kleiner und man erreicht irgendwann ein Plateau.


Ich habe die Dosiseskalation angeführt, da Sie in verschiedenen Beiträgen geäußert hatten, dass diese wahrscheinlich zu einem besseren kurativen Erfolg führt.
Zur Dosiseskalation möchte ich noch eine Anmerkung machen, und zwar bin ich bei meinen Recherchen Anfang 2007 zur Protonentherapie auf eine Untersuchung aus Boston gestoßen, die aufzeigte, dass bis 86/88 Gy linear die Rezidiventstehung zurück geht und dann immer stärker abflacht bis 95 Gy. Leider hatte ich mir diesen Link nicht abgespeichert, da ich damals ganz andere Beweggründe hatte, nämlich heraus zu finden, ob sich der Aufwand einer Protonentherapie in USA im Vergleich zu einer IMRT in Deutschland lohnt. Ich habe später versucht, diesen Link wieder zu finden, da mich die Details dieser Untersuchung interessierten, aber leider erfolglos.
Auf jeden Fall erwartet Loma Linda eine Verbesserung mit der Dosiserhöhung, wie die laufende interne Studie mit 84 Gy vermuten lässt, und auch in der Statistik von Zelefsky, die der BPS für IMRT anführt und zurzeit in der Überprüfung ist, wird 81 Gy angegeben ohne Nachteil der Nebenwirkungen im Vergleich zu 3D. Als ich meine Informationsgespräche zur IMRT hatte, sprachen die Professoren von 76  80 Gy und sahen keine Gefahr für einen Anstieg der Nebenwirkungen. Mein Eindruck ist, dass viele Fachleute mit höherer Strahlungsleistung eine Verbesserung der Erfolgsquote erwarten.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## silver dollar

> Guten Tag Günter,
> 
> wie ich schon ausgeführt hatte, komme ich zurzeit nur sporadisch dazu, zu antworten.
> Dein Engagement in der SHG erkenne ich voll an, aber damit hast Du nichts Neues zum eigentlichen Thema beigetragen. Du kannst/darfst gerne die Meinung von Herrn Schmidt bejubeln und Dir zu Eigen machen, aber damit hast Du auch wieder nichts Neues zum Thema beigetragen. Und Du hast sicherlich registriert, dass Beharrlichkeit in der Sache der Aufklärung dient, und schwupp die wupp sind IMRT, Tomotherapie, HDR und Protonentherapie von der schwarzen Liste. Nun musst Du den Spagat schaffen, was Du gestern als ungeeignet angesehen hast, heute Deinen Leuten als auch geeignet darzustellen.
> 
> Gruß Knut.


Moin Knut,
erfreulich, dass wir hinsichtlich SHG eine Linie haben. Hinsichtlich dem restlichen Thema:
a)es macht wenig Sinn, dass Du mit Deiner ueblich provokativen Art der Meinung Ausdruck geben musst, ich wuerde Herrn Schmidt bejubeln, er hat in dem Thema einfach Recht, Du nicht und das Habe ich festgestellt.
b)es ist mir unverstaendlich, was Beharrlichkeit, die Du bei Dir wohl siehst mit einem Thema "Schwarze Liste" zu tun hat. Musst Du Dein Ego pflegen mit solchen Ansaetzen ?? Es gibt evidenzbasierte Themen und Dinge, Therapien etc. die ein behandelnder Arzt mit seinem Patienten abhandelt, dazu gehoeren im kurativen Bereich die bekannten ueblichen Verfahren. Niemand auch ich nicht hat etwas dagegen wenn ein Arzt mit ausdruecklichem Hinweis auf das Thema Evidenz ueber Hifu, IMRT, Protonen, Kryo und was auch immer er fuer empfehlenswert haelt mit seinem Patienten spricht. Er sollte jedoch bei den Fakten bleiben hinsichtlich statistischer Heilungs- und Ueberlebensraten und hinsichtlich Lebensqualitaet. Sowie ich es nicht fuer gut befinde, dass Aussagen wie "wenn sie sich nicht kurzfristig operieren lassen, dann kann ich fuer ihr Ueberleben nicht garantieren" leider noch immer mal wieder gemacht werden, kann ich es auch nicht als fuer richtig befinden, dass Aussagen wie "wir machen mal IMRT, das wirkt bedeutend besser und ist schonender als 3D konform" bedauerlicherweise auch festzustzellen sind.

Die Welt ist leider oder gottseidank nicht in dem schwarz - weiss Stadium, welches Dir vorzuschweben scheint.

Gruss aus dem Norden und eine schoene Woche

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Ich habe die Dosiseskalation angeführt, da Sie in verschiedenen Beiträgen geäußert hatten, dass diese wahrscheinlich zu einem besseren kurativen Erfolg führt.



Vorsicht, Sie spielen schon wieder mit den Worten.
Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass die Dosiseskalation eine bessere Kuration bringt. Sie bringt lediglich wahrscheinlich eine höhere lokale Kontrolle. Und zwar ist dies die Erfahrung, wenn die Protonenstrahlentherapie mit der alleinigen externen Photonentherapie verglichen wird.
Was im Falle von gleichzeitiger antihormoneller Behandlung passiert ist eine völlig andere Geschichte und ob ein Unterschied da weiterhin besteht unklar.
Darüber hinaus wissen wir nicht ob eine bessere lokale Kontrolle auch zu einem verbesserten Überleben führt.




> Zur Dosiseskalation möchte ich noch eine Anmerkung machen, und zwar bin ich bei meinen Recherchen Anfang 2007 zur Protonentherapie auf eine Untersuchung aus Boston gestoßen, die aufzeigte, dass bis 86/88 Gy linear die Rezidiventstehung zurück geht und dann immer stärker abflacht bis 95 Gy.



Das sind strahlenbiologische Überlegungen basierend auf strahlenbiologische Formeln zu Survival Kurven von Tumorzellen.
Alles nicht übertragbar in die klinische Routine und ohne Evidenz.





> Als ich meine Informationsgespräche zur IMRT hatte, sprachen die Professoren von 76  80 Gy und sahen keine Gefahr für einen Anstieg der Nebenwirkungen.


Man muss vorsichtig sein, was die Sicherheitssäume sind und worauf sich diese Dosen beziehen. Es kann sein, dass direkt auf die Prostatakapsel ohne Sicherheitssaum dosiert wird. Dann kann es gut sein, dass man solche Dosen applizieren kann. Ob man tatsächlich jeden Tag die ganze Prostata bestrahlt, weiss nur Gott aber, da der Sicherheitssaum oft 0 mm ist. Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen einen Vortrag eines Kollegen gehört, der Ergebnisse mit IMRT bei 81 Gy vorgestellt hat, die nebenwirkungsfrei schien. Als man ihn gefragt hat, worauf er dosiert hat, hat er gemeint: "Auf die Prostatakapsel im CT".
Das heisst, hatte der Patient einen andere Darmfüllungsstand oder war er nicht 100% korrekt gelagert oder hat er sich während der Bestrahlung um ein paar Milimeter bewegt, war ein Teil der Prostata ausserhalb des Hochdosisbereiches.

Darüber hinaus spielt die Einzeldosis eine wichtige Rolle.
75,6 Gy in 1,8 Gy / d entsprechen 71 Gy in 2 Gy /d, wenn man einen a/b von 1,5 für die Prostatakarzinomzellen nimmt (ein Wert der in letzter Zeit von viele Strahlenbiologen angegeben wird).
Somit wären die 74 Gy in 2 Gy / d equivalent zu 78.5 Gy in 1,8 Gy / d.
So einfach ist die Dosiseskalation, in dem man die Einzeldosis pro Tag verändert!

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Günter,

ich sehe die Welt weder weiß noch schwarz oder nur aus dem Blickwinkel evidenzbasierter Medizin sondern analytisch, und dazu gehören alle Drei, nämlich die weiße wie schwarze wie evidenzbasierte Betrachtungsweise des PK-Geschehens, und dazu gehören auch persönliche Irrungen, aber meinen Verstand habe ich nicht wegen evidenzbasierter Medizin abgelegt und gegen dogmatisches Denken eingetauscht. In diesem Forum gibt es zwei sehr unterschiedliche Gruppierungen, und zwar

- einmal die Hörigen der Schulmedizin, der evidenzbasierten Leitlinien, die diese Position dogmatisch als die einzig mögliche ansehen

- dann die Aufgeschlossenen, die neue wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse- auch im Reagenzglas- aufgreifen und versuchen in Diskussionen zu klären, welcher eventueller Nutzen für Betroffene sich ergeben könnte, und zwar betrifft dies fast ausschließlich die beiden Randbereiche des PKs mit harmlos für WW und fortgeschrittenem PK und für beide haben die Leitlinien wenig zu bieten. Diese Gruppe lehnt aber nicht die evidenzbasierte Medizin ab sondern sieht nur die bestehenden Lücken, die Grenzen.

Ich fühle mich der zweiten Gruppierung zugehörig und mein kleines Steckenpferd ist WW/AS. Der viel bedeutendere Teil des fortgeschrittenen PKs wird von einigen Forumsmitgliedern bedient, wobei Rudolf sich mit seinen Beiträgen, mit seinen vielseitigen Themen besonders hervortut. Für ihn ist die Situationsverbesserung beim fortgeschrittenen PK eine Herzensangelegenheit.

Und diese Meinungsvielfalt ist für mich das Forum und in diesem Punkt kann ich so provokativ persönlich wie Du in Deinen Beiträgen werden, denn neben Meinungsfreiheit ist die Meinungsvielfalt im Forum für mich ein hohes Gut.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo, lieber Knut Krüger,



> von Knut Krüger: - einmal die Hörigen der Schulmedizin, der evidenzbasierten Leitlinien, die diese Position dogmatisch als die einzig mögliche ansehen


 Das ist Leider so und kann es nur bestätigen!

Wie kann man nur so auf die evidenzbasierten Leitlinien Schiene fahren, es kommt mir vor als wie Die, an diese Evidenzen mit absoluter Beharrlichkeit fest halten, als hätten Sie Scheuklappen auf und nicht nach li. od. re. schauen könnten!

Das Wort "Flexibilität" mußte ich in meiner frühesten Jugend kennen lernen und es scheint so, als ob es für viele -auch für manche Akademiker- ein unverständliches Fremdwort wäre!
Gruß und danke für den o.g. Lehrsatz!
Helmut

----------


## Anonymous1

Ich Einfältiger sitze in der ersten Schublade der Schulmedizinhörigen, unaufgeschlossen für neue wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse. 

Ich bin deshalb nicht in der zweiten Schublade der Aufgeschlossenen, jene, die in der Lage sind, über den Tellerrand zu schauen, die Scheuklappenfreien.

Na, Guenther, da hast Du den Salat. Ich glaube, Dich hat man in die erste Schublade gesteckt.

----------


## silver dollar

> Hallo Günter,
> In diesem Forum gibt es zwei sehr unterschiedliche Gruppierungen, und zwar
> 
> *- einmal die Hörigen* der Schulmedizin, der evidenzbasierten Leitlinien, die diese Position dogmatisch als die einzig mögliche ansehen
> 
> *- dann die Aufgeschlossenen*, die neue wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse- auch im Reagenzglas- aufgreifen 
> 
> Ich fühle mich der zweiten Gruppierung zugehörig und mein kleines ..
> 
> ...


Moin Knut,
Du kannst es nicht lassen zu polarisieren oder zumindest den Versuch zu machen. Siehe oben die "Hörigen" und die "Aufgeschlossenen", entschuldige, aber auch so provokant, Du hast keine Ahnung aufgrund welcher Basis Menschen, die aktiv im SHG Leben stehen handeln, handelst ohne Bezug zum taeglichen Leben mit SHG's PCa Themen etc. einsam vom Olymp Deiner Ideen, ohne evidenten wissentschaftlichen background, siehst in einer Bandbreite AS WW und aehnliches als Lösungsmöglichkeit an und wunderst Dich, dass all das mit wohl einem Reizwort fuer Dich nämlich Evidenzmedizin wegzuwischen ist.



> Und diese Meinungsvielfalt ist für mich das Forum und in diesem Punkt kann ich so provokativ persönlich wie Du in Deinen Beiträgen werden, denn neben Meinungsfreiheit ist die Meinungsvielfalt im Forum für mich ein hohes Gut.


Einig, nur ich versuchs mal mit
"wie man in den Wald hinein .....", es soll auch was mit "Ton und Musikmachen" geben, die Inhalte machens hier und jeder Versuch das and Grenzen der Provokation näher zu schieben ist ein sinnloser.

Gruss

----------


## silver dollar

> Ich Einfältiger sitze in der ersten Schublade der Schulmedizinhörigen, unaufgeschlossen für neue wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse. 
> 
> Ich bin deshalb nicht in der zweiten Schublade der Aufgeschlossenen, jene, die in der Lage sind, über den Tellerrand zu schauen, die Scheuklappenfreien.
> 
> Na, Guenther, da hast Du den Salat. Ich glaube, Dich hat man in die erste Schublade gesteckt.


Moin Dieter,

wenn ich das Bild sehe dann waere 2. Schublade temporaer besser, vielleicht kann man das Thema PCa wegen Mrs. Bündchen mal ausbessern. Anyhow welcome in der gleichen Schublade der Hörigen.

Ich hab der Einfachheit halber und wie fast schon gewöhnlich direkt
das Thema Richtung Knut nochmals aufgegriffen, das war's mal aber vorerst, es gibt nicht so viel Freizeit, davon braucht die Familie, der Sport und die SHG jeweils einen Teil und was dann noch bleibt und wenn's Spass macht dann noch das Forum. Es gab schon mal ein agree to disagree mit Knut und das wird sich wohl derzeit nicht aendern.

Mir macht es jedenfalls viel mehr Spass einem neuen Mitglied mit erheblichen Kontinenzproblemen einen Tip Richtung Arzt zu geben und ich freue mich riesig wenn das dann insoweit klappt, dass von 10 Vorlagen taeglich 2 naechtlich nach einem Baendereingriff noch eine kleine Sicherheitsvorlage am Tag uebrig bleibt und der Mann wieder lebensqualitaet hat.

Schoerne Woche und Gruss aus dem suedlichen SH

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Herr Schmidt,


> Vorsicht, Sie spielen schon wieder mit den Worten.


Nein, das war nicht meine Absicht. Ich habe es so geschrieben, wie ich Ihre Aussagen verstanden habe. Aber Sie haben ja nun mit Ihrer Ergänzung Klarheit hergestellt.


> Was im Falle von gleichzeitiger antihormoneller Behandlung passiert ist eine völlig andere Geschichte und ob ein Unterschied da weiterhin besteht unklar.


Obige Ausführung verstehe ich nicht. Bezieht sich diese auf die Protonentherapie und wenn ja, was sind die Vermutungen? Für die Photonenbestrahlung haben Sie ja schon die Studien aufgezeigt, die die Vorteile dieser Kombination belegen.


> Das sind strahlenbiologische Überlegungen basierend auf strahlenbiologische Formeln zu Survival Kurven von Tumorzellen.
> Alles nicht übertragbar in die klinische Routine und ohne Evidenz.


Ich hatte zwar gemeint, dass es praktische Untersuchungen waren, aber da Ihnen diese Werte bekannt sind, brauche ich nicht weiter zu suchen.


> Darüber hinaus spielt die Einzeldosis eine wichtige Rolle.
> 75,6 Gy in 1,8 Gy / d entsprechen 71 Gy in 2 Gy /d, wenn man einen a/b von 1,5 für die Prostatakarzinomzellen nimmt (ein Wert der in letzter Zeit von viele Strahlenbiologen angegeben wird).
> Somit wären die 74 Gy in 2 Gy / d equivalent zu 78.5 Gy in 1,8 Gy / d.
> So einfach ist die Dosiseskalation, in dem man die Einzeldosis pro Tag verändert!


Nun weiß ich, wie bei Harald (Hutschi) aus 74,29 Gy biologisch 78 Gy wurden.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Obige Ausführung verstehe ich nicht. Bezieht sich diese auf die Protonentherapie und wenn ja, was sind die Vermutungen? Für die Photonenbestrahlung haben Sie ja schon die Studien aufgezeigt, die die Vorteile dieser Kombination belegen.



Die Studien haben gezeigt:

Wenn Protonenstrahlentherapie alleine mit Photonenstrahlentherapie alleine verglichen wurde, waren die Protonen besser.

Wenn Protonenstrahlentherapie + Hormontherapie mit Photonenstrahlentherapie + Hormontherapie verglichen wird, wissen wir nicht ob die Vorteile der Protonenbestrahlung bestehen bleiben.
Man kann spekulieren, dass der Effekt der Hormontherapie alleine ausreicht um aufs gleiche Niveau zu kommen.
Ähnliche Entwicklungen gab es schon mal in der Onkologie, z.B. in der Behandlung von Lymphomen. Zunächst wusste man, dass schwache Chemotherapie + Bestrahlung besser als schwache Chemotherapie alleine war.
Sobald aber die Chemotherapie wurde und man starke Chemotherapie + Bestrahlung mit starker Chemotherapie alleine verglichen hat, verschwand die Vorteile durch die Bestrahlung.

----------


## knut.krueger

Guten Abend Günter,

ich komme gerade von einem wundervollen Mozart Konzertabend in Salzburg in mein Hotel zurück und bin sehr sehr friedvoll gestimmt. Deshalb verzichte ich auf eine Stellungnahme zu Deinen beiden Beiträgen und wünsche Dir eine gute Nacht.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## knut.krueger

Guten Morgen Herr Schmidt,

ich habe noch eine Anmerkung zu Ihren nachfolgenden Ausführungen


> Darüber hinaus spielt die Einzeldosis eine wichtige Rolle.
> 75,6 Gy in 1,8 Gy / d entsprechen 71 Gy in 2 Gy /d, wenn man einen a/b von 1,5 für die Prostatakarzinomzellen nimmt (ein Wert der in letzter Zeit von viele Strahlenbiologen angegeben wird).
> Somit wären die 74 Gy in 2 Gy / d equivalent zu 78.5 Gy in 1,8 Gy / d.
> So einfach ist die Dosiseskalation, in dem man die Einzeldosis pro Tag verändert!


und zwar nehme ich an, dass dieser Wirkungsmechanismus auch für die 3D-Bestrahlung gilt. Mit Absenkung der Tagesdosis könnte dann doch deutlich die biologische Wirkung auf das Karzinom erhöht werden ohne Anstieg der Nebenwirkungen und der große Vorteil der 3D-Bestrahlung auch flächendeckend um die Prostata herum zu bestrahlen, könnte dann so richtig ausgeschöpft werden. Sehe ich dies richtig oder gibt es noch einen Haken bei dieser schonenden Art der Dosiseskalation?

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Guten Morgen Herr Schmidt,
> 
> ich habe noch eine Anmerkung zu Ihren nachfolgenden Ausführungenund zwar nehme ich an, dass dieser Wirkungsmechanismus auch für die 3D-Bestrahlung gilt. Mit Absenkung der Tagesdosis könnte dann doch deutlich die biologische Wirkung auf das Karzinom erhöht werden ohne Anstieg der Nebenwirkungen und der große Vorteil der 3D-Bestrahlung auch flächendeckend um die Prostata herum zu bestrahlen, könnte dann so richtig ausgeschöpft werden. Sehe ich dies richtig oder gibt es noch einen Haken bei dieser schonenden Art der Dosiseskalation?


Nein, sie sehen es falsch.
Es gibt einige Haken hier, die strahlenbiologischer Natur sind. Wenn ich hier versuchen würde, das zu erklären, würde es:
a) Den Rahmen sprengen
b) Für Sie unverständlich sein.

Ich sage mal so: Die Erhöhung der Einzeldosis scheint im speziellen Fall des Prostatakarzinoms eine schonende Art des biologischen Dosiseskalation zu sein.
Dabei ist das Prostatakarzinom ein Einzelfall, weil der a/b Wert der Tumorzellen niedriger als der des Enddarmes und der Blase ist.


Also, höhere Einzeldosen sind gut beim Prostatakarzinom.
78 Gy mit 1,8 Gy, die von vielen Ärzte

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Guten Morgen Herr Schmidt,
> 
> ich habe noch eine Anmerkung zu Ihren nachfolgenden Ausführungenund zwar nehme ich an, dass dieser Wirkungsmechanismus auch für die 3D-Bestrahlung gilt. Mit Absenkung der Tagesdosis könnte dann doch deutlich die biologische Wirkung auf das Karzinom erhöht werden ohne Anstieg der Nebenwirkungen und der große Vorteil der 3D-Bestrahlung auch flächendeckend um die Prostata herum zu bestrahlen, könnte dann so richtig ausgeschöpft werden. Sehe ich dies richtig oder gibt es noch einen Haken bei dieser schonenden Art der Dosiseskalation?


Nein, sie sehen es falsch.
Es gibt einige Haken hier, die strahlenbiologischer Natur sind. Wenn ich hier versuchen würde, das zu erklären, würde es:
a) Den Rahmen sprengen
b) Für Sie unverständlich sein.

Ich sage mal so: Die Erhöhung der Einzeldosis scheint im speziellen Fall des Prostatakarzinoms eine schonende Art des biologischen Dosiseskalation zu sein.
Dabei ist das Prostatakarzinom ein Einzelfall, weil der a/b Wert der Tumorzellen niedriger als der des Enddarmes und der Blase ist.


*78 Gy mit 1,8 Gy/d, die von vielen Ärzten als "Dosiseskalation" bezeichnet werden, sind nichts Weiteres als stinknormale 74 Gy mit 2 Gy/d, was der gängigen Praxis in vielen Kliniken entspricht.*
*Insofern betreiben viele Kliniken schon "Dosiseskalation" ohne die 74 Gy zu übersteigen.*

Was für eine Einzeldosis und Enddosis hatten Sie in Loma Linda?

----------


## Pinguin

*Errechnung der Strahlendosis - biologisch zu physikalisch

*Hallo,




> Es gibt einige Haken hier, die strahlenbiologischer Natur sind. Wenn ich hier versuchen würde, das zu erklären, würde es:
> a) Den Rahmen sprengen
> b) Für Sie unverständlich sein.


in der Tat meinte auch Prof. Wenz vom Klinikum Mannheim auf meine hartnäckige Frage nach dem Warum des Auseinanderdriftens der Gy-Werte für biologische Wirksamkeit und physikalisch abgegebener Werte, dass man dies selbst als Physiker kaum mit kurzen Worten erklären könne, und es hierzu längerer Studien bedürfe, um es erschöpfend verstehen zu können.
*
"Mißtrauen ist ein Zeichen von Schwäche."
*(Mahatma Gandhi)

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Herr Schmidt,

nach Beendigung meiner Reise möchte ich noch zu den letzten offenen Punkten Stellung nehmen.


> Wenn Protonenstrahlentherapie alleine mit Photonenstrahlentherapie alleine verglichen wurde, waren die Protonen besser.


Es freut mich, dass nun doch die Erkenntnis reift, dass zwischen Röntgen- und Protonenstrahlen Unterschiede bestehen, und somit können wohl auch unterschiedliche Nebenwirkungen dieser beiden Bestrahlungsarten nicht ausgeschlossen werden.


> b) Für Sie unverständlich sein.


Ihre direkte Art ist immer so erfrischend, dass ich im gleichen Stil antworten möchte, und zwar besteht zwischen Numerus clausus und Schwierigkeit eines Studiums keine Korrelation und wenn, dann wohl eher reziprok proportional. Also ich habe keine Schwierigkeiten medizinische Studienergebnisse wie auch strahlungstechnische und biologische Abläufe/Erläuterungen zu verstehen.


> Ich sage mal so: Die Erhöhung der Einzeldosis *scheint* im speziellen Fall des Prostatakarzinoms eine schonende Art des biologischen Dosiseskalation zu sein.
> Dabei ist das Prostatakarzinom ein Einzelfall, weil der a/b Wert der Tumorzellen niedriger als der des Enddarmes und der Blase ist.


Ich habe mich nur für das Prostatakarzinom interessiert, und ist die Tagesdosisreduzierung nun eine Dosiseskalation von der biologischen Wirkung her oder gibt es noch Zweifel?


> Was für eine Einzeldosis und Enddosis hatten Sie in Loma Linda?


Die Enddosis war knapp 82 Gy bei 45 Bestrahlungen.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## gunterman

*Ein wichtiger Prognosefaktor für das Auftreten eines biochemischen Rezidivs bei Vorliegen einer R1 Situation nach radikaler Prostatektomie scheint gefunden: Die Schnittlänge des positiven Resektionsrandes!*

Siehe hierzu:
Length of Positive Surgical Margin after Radical Prostatectomy as a Predictor of Biochemical Recurrence, by Shikanov S., Song J., et al.
PubMed Abstract PMID: 19450829

Das biochemische Rezidiv nach OP wurde in dieser Studie so definiert: Zwei PSA Werte größer 0,1 ng/ml bei zwei aufeinanderfolgenden Messungen.

*Liegt eine positive Margin (R 1 Situation) mit einem Schnittrand kleiner 1 mm vor, so entspricht die Prognose für das Auftreten eines biochemischen Rezidivs der Situation einer negativen Margin (R 0 Situation). Also R 1 mit Margin kleiner 1 mm hat die gleiche positive Prognose wie R 0 !*

Damit könnte ein Kriterium für die von Prof. M. Wirth, Uniklinik Dresden und derzeitiger Präsident der Deutschen Ges. für Urologie, geforderten Nomogramme zur Entscheidung adjuvante Bestrahlung nach OP mit R 1 Situation, ja oder nein, gefunden sein. *Adjuvante Bestrahlung wäre nur bei einem Schnittrand größer 1 mm angezeigt.*

Für ein qualifiziertes Nommogramm sind natürlich noch weiter Parameter notwendig. Die hier in diesem Thread von einem Teilnehmer vorgeschlagene PSA velocity nach OP wird sich allerdings in einem Nommogramm zur Entscheidung adjuvante Bestrahlung ja oder nein sicherlich nicht wiederfinden. Warum wohl? ;-)

Wenn man schon pathologische Zweitgutachten zur Analyse der entnommenen Prostata nach OP in Auftrag gibt, dann wäre die Beurteilung der Länge des Schnittrandes nach dieser Studie zweckmäßig.

----------


## Samy

> Ich glaube Sie haben mich nicht verstanden.
> Ich rate niemanden von IMRT, Tomotherapie, HDR-Brachytherapie oder Protonentherapie. Ich sage lediglich, dass die aktuelle Meinung sagt, dass diese Verfahren der 3D-konformalen Strahlentherapie nicht überlegen sind, was das klinische Ergebnis angeht.


Diese Aussage wird durch die "Informationen zu den Abläufen bei der Strahlentherpie der Prostata", herausgegeben von der Klinik für Strahlentherapie und Radiologische Onkologie an der TU München wie folgt bestätigt:"In ausgewählten Fällen wird die Technik der *'Intensitätsmodulierten Strahlentherapie' (IMRT)* in unserer Klinik angewandt. Hierbei werden die Strahlenfelder in kleinere Unterfelder ('Segmente') aufgeteilt, um die Intensität der Strahlung innerhalb eines Feldes zu variieren. *Bisher ist noch nicht anschließend geklärt, ob und in wechen Situationen diese Behandlung fassbare Vorteile gegenüber der herkömmlichen konformalen Strahlentherpie mit sich bringt*."

----------


## Pinguin

*IGTR gesteuerte IMRT*

Hallo Samy, schön mal wieder von Dir etwas zu lesen. Aber *das hier* liest sich doch auch nicht schlecht?

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Also ich habe keine Schwierigkeiten medizinische Studienergebnisse wie auch strahlungstechnische und –biologische Abläufe/Erläuterungen zu verstehen.


Also gut...


Die Gleichung sieht so aus:

BED = n x d (1+ d / a/b)

BED: biologische effektive Dosis
n: Anzahl der Bestrahlungen
d: Einzeldosis
a/b: gewebespezifischer a/b Wert

Für die Prostatakarzinomzellen wird dieser a/b Wert als niedrig eingeschätzt und kann durchaus auch niedriger als der a/b Wert für Normalgewebe (Blase und Darm) liegen. Dies ist eher untpisch, da die meisten Tumorzellen eher höhere a/b Werte haben.
Das heisst, wenn Sie die Enzeldosis in der obigen Gleichung eher erhöhen, kriegen Sie ganz klar eine höhere BED. Das kann also heissen, dass 74 Gy mit 2 Gy Einzeldosis eher sowas wie 78 Gy mit 1,8 Gy bedeuten.





> Ich habe mich nur für das Prostatakarzinom interessiert, und ist die Tagesdosisreduzierung nun eine Dosiseskalation von der biologischen Wirkung her oder gibt es noch Zweifel?[


Hängt davon ab, was Sie für einen a/b Wert für die Prostatakarzinomzellen nehmen.

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Herr Schmidt,

ich habe leider erst heute Ihre Antwort gelesen, da ich die letzten 10 Tage nur sporadisch im Forum war.


> Die Gleichung sieht so aus:
> 
> BED = n x d (1+ d / a/b)
> 
> BED: biologische effektive Dosis
> n: Anzahl der Bestrahlungen
> d: Einzeldosis
> a/b: gewebespezifischer a/b Wert
> 
> ...


Wenn ich mit Ihrem Beispiel von 37 Tagen mit 2 Gy täglich und einer BED von 78 in die Formel gehe, ergibt sich ein a/b = 37,04. Rechne ich dann mit diesem Wert die Tagesdosis von 1,8 Gy durch, so ergibt zu 2 Gy täglich eine Gesamtstrahlungsquote von 74,36 anstatt der 74 Gy bei 2 Gy täglich, um auch die BED von 78 zu erreichen also ein marginaler Unterschied.
Ich habe Ihre Ausführungen so verstanden, dass es bei 1,8 Gy täglich keinen zusätzlichen biologischen Effekt gibt dagegen aber bei 2 Gy die aufgezeigte BED von 74 auf 78. Mathematisch müsste die Formel noch ein exponentielles Glied haben, um diese empirisch ermittelte Wirkung nachzubilden.
In einem früheren Beitrag hatten Sie für a/b einen Wert von 1,5 genannt. Wenn ich diesen in obige Formel einsetze, dann explodiert die BED zur eingesetzten Strahlung um das 2,33-fache.
Damit kein Missverständnis entsteht, ich bezweifle nicht Ihre Aussage zu der BED, sondern wollte nur darauf hinweisen, dass die mathematische Nachbildung noch verbesserungswürdig ist.
In Berlin habe ich gehört, dass in Loma Linda eine Studie läuft mit einer täglichen Dosis von 6 Gy, um, wenn dies erfolgreich wäre, die Behandlungskapazität für PK zu verdoppeln.
Daraus resultiert nun meine Frage, warum bei Photonenbestrahlung nicht auch eine deutliche Erhöhung der Tagesdosis erfolgt? Die Kosten aufgrund kürzerer Behandlungszeiten wären günstiger und vielleicht noch eine weitere Verbesserung der BED? Welche Gründe sprechen gegen diese Vorgehensweise bei Photonenbestrahlung?

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Wenn ich mit Ihrem Beispiel von 37 Tagen mit 2 Gy täglich und einer BED von 78 in die Formel gehe, ergibt sich ein a/b = 37,04. Rechne ich dann mit diesem Wert die Tagesdosis von 1,8 Gy durch, so ergibt zu 2 Gy täglich eine Gesamtstrahlungsquote von 74,36 anstatt der 74 Gy bei 2 Gy täglich, um auch die BED von 78 zu erreichen also ein marginaler Unterschied...



Nein, nein, nein...
Ich habe es Ihnen gesagt, es ist kompliziert.

Sie können keinen a/b-Wert durch die Rechnung geben lassen.
Der a/b Wert ist fix vorgegeben und gewebespezifisch.
Und für die Prostatakarzinomzellen ist er niedriger als für den Darm.
Die BED sind nicht die 78 Gy, sondern ein weit höherer Wert, denn man dann errechnet um verschiedene Fraktionierungsschemata (z.B. mit 1,8 Gy oder 2 Gy) miteinander zu vergleichen.
Ok?





> In Berlin habe ich gehört, dass in Loma Linda eine Studie läuft mit einer täglichen Dosis von 6 Gy, um, wenn dies erfolgreich wäre, die Behandlungskapazität für PK zu verdoppeln.
> Daraus resultiert nun meine Frage, warum bei Photonenbestrahlung nicht auch eine deutliche Erhöhung der Tagesdosis erfolgt? Die Kosten aufgrund kürzerer Behandlungszeiten wären günstiger und vielleicht noch eine weitere Verbesserung der BED? Welche Gründe sprechen gegen diese Vorgehensweise bei Photonenbestrahlung?


http://www.rtog.org/members/protocols/0415/0415.pdf
Man hat eben noch Angst von der Spättoxizität, deswegen ist man vorsichtig.
Protonentherapieanlagen wie Loma Linda sind private Träger, jeder zusätzlicher Patient heisst extra Geld.

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Herr Schmidt,



> Nein, nein, nein...
> Ich habe es Ihnen gesagt, es ist kompliziert.
> 
> Sie können keinen a/b-Wert durch die Rechnung geben lassen.
> Der a/b Wert ist fix vorgegeben und gewebespezifisch.
> Und für die Prostatakarzinomzellen ist er niedriger als für den Darm.
> Die BED sind nicht die 78 Gy, sondern ein weit höherer Wert, denn man dann errechnet um verschiedene Fraktionierungsschemata (z.B. mit 1,8 Gy oder 2 Gy) miteinander zu vergleichen.
> Ok?


Normal dient eine Formel dazu, etwas zu berechnen. Aber die Medizin scheint nicht nur die Physik sondern nun auch noch die Mathematik aushebeln zu wollen. Die Formel bildet, wie ich schnell festgestellt hatte, noch nicht ausreichend die wohl empirisch gewonnenen Erkenntnisse zur BED nach und ist noch verbesserungswürdig.
Aber dies ist eigentlich nicht so wichtig, denn mit einer Formel werden wir wohl den PK nicht besiegen. Leider!
Ich war nur neugierig und wollte einmal errechnen wie mit Tagesdosiserhöhung sich die BED entwickelt.


> http://www.rtog.org/members/protocols/0415/0415.pdf
> Man hat eben noch Angst von der Spättoxizität, deswegen ist man vorsichtig.


Wie ich beim Schnelldurchblättern obigen Dokuments entnommen habe, wurde die Studie auch wegen des Kosteneinsparpotentials gestartet. Da dies erst Ende 2007 erfolgte, schließe ich, dass die Erkenntnisse zur BED noch relativ neu sind.


> Protonentherapieanlagen wie Loma Linda sind private Träger, jeder zusätzlicher Patient heisst extra Geld.


Bisher habe ich mich zu Ihren Sticheleien über die Profitgier von Loma Linda zurückgehalten, aber heute möchte ich dazu Stellung nehmen.
Die Amerikaner schätzen die Privatinitiative und lehnen die Reglementierung durch den Staat bzw. die Staatsfürsorge mehrheitlich ab. Die großen medizinischen Zentren sind überwiegend private Stiftungen oder die Träger sind kirchliche Organisationen, wobei der Staat bei großen Investitionsvorhaben sich inzwischen auch stärker engagiert über sein National Cancer Institut. Loma Linda mit Universität, Krankenhaus und Protoncenter gehört den Seventh-day Adventisten, die ihre Missionierung in der dritten Welt und zurzeit sehr erfolgreich im ehemaligen Ostblock immer mit Ausbildung und Gesundheitsservice koppeln und deshalb wohl so erfolgreich sind. Sie unterhalten mehr als 7200 Schulen einschließlich Colleges und Universitäten mit 1,4 Millionen Schülern/Studenten und 75000 Lehrkräften. Dazu kommt eine Vielzahl von Krankenhäusern/Gesundheitszentren mit dem Flaggschiff Loma Linda University mit Medical Center. D.h. wenn im Protoncenter Ertrag erwirtschaftet wird, dann ist dies für mich tolerabel, da dieser wieder vernünftig sozial eingesetzt wird. Dies ist nicht vergleichbar mit Privatkliniken in Form von Aktiengesellschaften oder GmbHs, wie wir diese auch in Deutschland haben und sogar auf dem PK-Sektor, mit dem Ziel der Gewinnoptimierung, um eine gute Dividende für die Aktionäre bzw. Ausschüttung an die Gesellschafter zu realisieren, wobei ich auch diese Formen befürworte zur Aufmischung unseres staatlich reglementierten Gesundheitssystem.
Meine Frau und ich haben im Medical Center in Loma Linda eine nie für möglich gehaltene Warmherzigkeit im Umgang mit den Patienten kennen gelernt, und die Erkenntnis mit nach Hause genommen, dass es Menschen gibt, die Betreuung Kranker als Berufung ansehen und mit Herzenswärme ausfüllen. Die Seventh- day Adventisten arbeiten freiwillig unentgeltlich karikativ wie z.B. in der Pflege/Betreuung im Krankenhaus. Für das Children Hospital in Loma Linda gibt es eine *Warteliste!* für diese unentgeltlichen Dienste. Soviel zur vermeintlichen Profitgier in Loma Linda.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Helmut.2

Grüß Dich Knut,



> von Knut Krüger: Normal dient eine Formel dazu, etwas zu berechnen. Aber die Medizin scheint nicht nur die Physik sondern nun auch noch die Mathematik aushebeln zu wollen.


 Wenn man anstatt a/b Wert aber α/β Wert einsetzt, dann wird deine Berechnung anderst aussehen, oder?
Gruß, Helmut

----------


## knut.krueger

Guten Abend Helmut,

Du überrascht mich wieder einmal. Wo hast Du denn diese Arbeit her? Sie befasst sich mit dem a/b oder α/β Verhältniseinfluss in der Strahlungstechnik. Aber dies hat auch Herr Schmidt so gemeint und nur nicht die Sonderzeichen eingesetzt. Aber die Arbeit zeigt sehr deutlich die Komplexität dieser Materie und mit einer einfachen Formel gibt es keine Lösung. Noch einmal vielen Dank. Bei dieser Gelegenheit möchte ich Dir auch meine Anerkennung zu Deiner Email-Aktion PD Dr. med. Winfried Vahlensieck aussprechen.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Helmut.2

Grüß Dich Knut,



> Wo hast Du denn diese Arbeit her? Noch einmal vielen Dank...
> 
> ... Bei dieser Gelegenheit möchte ich Dir auch meine Anerkennung zu Deiner Email-Aktion PD Dr. med. Winfried Vahlensieck aussprechen.
> Gruß Knut.


 Habe gestern Abend lange gesucht bis ich das Richtige gefunden habe, denn ich konnte es nicht ertragen, daß Dich Daniel Schmidt einfach bei solch einer komplizierten Berechnung stehen läßt und meint, es wäre zu viel, dies zu erklären!

In unserer Meisterschule sagte einmal ein Dipl.-Ing. Lehrer, Formeln braucht man nicht auswendig lernen, man muß nur wissen wo sie zu finden sind oder selbst eine zusammen stellen! Aber so eine wie oben kann man nicht einfach zusammen stellen sie entstehen aus Experimenten und erfahrenen Naturgesetzen, viele Menschen mußten darunter Leiden! Mal sehen wie sich Daniel dazu äußert?

Es war für mich ein verpflichtendes Anliegen, zu klären, warum dieser Schwenk von "Kontinenztraining für Männer" wieder zurück zu kehren zu "Beckengymnastik nach Ektomie der Prostata" weil ich für das Erstere für das geeignetere halte und danke Dir für die Anerkennung den ich gerne weiter geben möchte an viele unter uns, die sie  auch verdient haben!

Herzliche Grüße und hoffentlich schönen Sonntag
Helmut

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Normal dient eine Formel dazu, etwas zu berechnen.


Ja und in diesem Fall berechnet sie die BED (biologische effektive Dosis).
Das ist eine wichtige Information.



> Aber die Medizin scheint nicht nur die Physik sondern nun auch noch die Mathematik aushebeln zu wollen. Die Formel bildet, wie ich schnell festgestellt hatte, noch nicht ausreichend die wohl empirisch gewonnenen Erkenntnisse zur BED nach und ist noch verbesserungswürdig.
> Aber dies ist eigentlich nicht so wichtig, denn mit einer Formel werden wir wohl den PK nicht besiegen. Leider!


Nur weil Sie etwas nicht verstanden haben, brauchen Sie nicht ironisch zu werden. Diese Formel ist sehr wichtig für jeden Strahlentherapeuten in seiner täglichen Arbeit.
Es gibt noch kompliziertere Formeln, aber mit denen kann man nicht im Kopf arbeiten. Die nimmt man dann zur Hand, wenn man z.B. Patienten 2x/d bestrahlt oder Reparaturvorgänge mitberechnen möchte. Dafür braucht man aber meistens eine Excel Tabelle, denn in den Formel kommen noch log, usw vor, was Sie nicht im Kopf rechen können.
Ich benutze die Formel zur BED ca 2x/d.
Übrigens Ihre 78 Gy kommen im ersten Teil hinter dem = vor, es sind die Anzahl der Fraktionen multipliziert mit der täglichen Dosis.

Wenn Sie möchten kann ich Ihre BED von Loma Linda errechnen, geben Sie einfach Ihre Anzahl der Bestrahlungen und die Tagesdosis an.




> Wie ich beim Schnelldurchblättern obigen Dokuments entnommen habe, wurde die Studie auch wegen des Kosteneinsparpotentials gestartet. Da dies erst Ende 2007 erfolgte, schließe ich, dass die Erkenntnisse zur BED noch relativ neu sind.


Die BED-Formel ist Jahrzehnte alt.
Relativ neu ist die Erkenntnis das der alpha/beta Wert für Prostatakarzinomzellen tiefer als vermutet ist.




> Sie unterhalten mehr als 7200 Schulen einschließlich Colleges und Universitäten mit 1,4 Millionen Schülern/Studenten und 75000 Lehrkräften.


Die alle brav bezahlen müssen.

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Herr Schmidt,




> Nur weil Sie etwas nicht verstanden haben, brauchen Sie nicht ironisch zu werden. Diese Formel ist sehr wichtig für jeden Strahlentherapeuten in seiner täglichen Arbeit.


Feinfühligkeit zeichnet Sie auch nicht aus, so dass etwas Ironie wohl sein darf. Sie hätten nur darauf hinweisen müssen, dass die Formel nur eingeschränkt gilt.


> Die alle brav bezahlen müssen.


Bei uns bezahlt es der Liebe Gott. Ich werde an meine Professorentour erinnert, als ich den Professor fragte, Was für Überlegungen gibt es, um den Patientendurchsatz zu erhöhen zwecks Kostenreduzierung? Die Antwort war, Wir sind in der glücklichen Lage, dass der Staat die Investitionen trägt, und wir nicht auf die Kosten achten müssen.
Ich verzichte auf eine Kommentierung, denn aus Ironie würde Sarkasmus werden.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Pinguin

*Es kann kaum noch besser werden*

Den Betreibern dieses Forums moechte man angesichts der Qualitaet der Beitraege einfach nur noch gratulieren, naemlich gratulieren zu so einer so exzellenten Zusammensetzung von Forumsbenutzern, die wirklich etwas beizutragen haben. An dieser Stelle auch von mir der Wunsch, dass sich hieran auch in Zukubft nichts aendern moege. Es waere sogar begruessenswert, wenn neben dem unermuedlich aktiven Daniel auch noch weitere medizinische Kapazitaeten sich hier wieder oder ueberhaupt mit fuer uns belangreichen Beitraegen einbringen wuerden.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Feinfühligkeit zeichnet Sie auch nicht aus, so dass etwas Ironie wohl sein darf. Sie hätten nur darauf hinweisen müssen, dass die Formel nur eingeschränkt gilt.



Sie hatten als Erster mit der Ironie angefangen, siehe Zitat:



> Normal dient eine Formel dazu, etwas zu berechnen. Aber die Medizin scheint nicht nur die Physik sondern nun auch noch die Mathematik aushebeln zu wollen.
> ...
> Aber dies ist eigentlich nicht so wichtig, denn mit einer Formel werden wir wohl den PK nicht besiegen. Leider!


Die Formel ist übrigens uneingeschränkt bei normalen Fraktionierungsschemata einsetzbar.
Man darf sie bloss bei sehr hohen Einzeldosen oder mehrfach täglicher Bestrahlung so nicht einsetzen. Dann gibt es eben andere Formeln.
Ich habe Ihnen in meinem ersten beitrag erklärt, wie sie funktioniert, sie haben sie ausprobiert und dabei falsch angewendet.
Ich kann nichts dafür.

*Mein Angebot gilt trotzdem:*
*Sagen Sie mir Ihre Einzel- und Gesamtdodis in Loma Linda und ich berechne Ihnen Ihre BED.*




> Bei uns bezahlt es der Liebe Gott. Ich werde an meine Professorentour erinnert, als ich den Professor fragte, Was für Überlegungen gibt es, um den Patientendurchsatz zu erhöhen zwecks Kostenreduzierung? Die Antwort war, Wir sind in der glücklichen Lage, dass der Staat die Investitionen trägt, und wir nicht auf die Kosten achten müssen.





> 


Das war mal.
Ich habe in einer deutschen Universitätsklinik gearbeitet und weiss ganz genau wie es da abläuft.
Wenn die Klinik eben Minus macht, dann gibt es keine neuen Geräte, keine zusätzlichen Stellen, keine Forschungsgelder, usw...
Darüber hinaus hat die Privatisierung der deutschen Uniklinika bereits begonnen, siehe z.B. Uniklinikum Marburg-Giessen.

----------


## Willibald B.

Ich möchte mich an dieser Stelle einklinken, denn auch ich habe gerade eine RPE (Da Vinci-Methode) mit einem R1 Ergebnis hinter mir, genauer pT3b cN0 cM0 R1 mit Gleason 4+4. Kapselüberschreitung und infiltriertes Gewebe außerhalb der Prostata (s. a. PK Historie in meinem Profil). CT und SZ vor OP waren negativ. 

Habe die hier gemachten Ausführungen und Hinweise im Zusammenhang mit R1 mit Interesse gelesen aber eine Frage zu einer mir nicht erklärbaren Erscheinung in meinem Fall: Mein PSA-Wert vor der OP war 21,6. Nach der o.g. RPE (erstmalig 7 Wochen nach OP ermittelt) ist er jetzt 28,4.

Ich frage mich, wenn der Krebsknoten in der Prostata 21,6 "geliefert" hat jetzt aber entfernt ist, was kann dann einen noch höheren Wert verursachen? War der entdeckte Krebsknoten und der übrige Krebs in der Prostata (von 12 Biopsien waren 9 positiv) vielleicht gar nicht der Verursacher? 

Ich wäre für einen hilfreichen Hinweis dankbar, da jetzt die Suche nach dem Verursacher des hohen PSA-Wertes sinnvoll losgehen soll.
Willibald

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Willibald,
da ich in diesem Thread sehr aktiv mit Beiträgen vertreten war, möchte ich Dir auch noch zu später Stunde antworten. Wie Du sicherlich inzwischen weißt, ist Deine Situation alles andere als rosig. Ich würde als nächsten Schritt ein PET-Cholin-CT machen, um die Metastasen aufzuspüren bzw. ausschließen (wenig wahrscheinlich) zu können.
Gruß Knut

----------


## wowinke

Hallo,

sofern alle Mess,- und Übermittlungsfeheler ausgeschlossen sind zu den Fragen wiefolgt 

zur Frage: Verursacher
mit Sicherheit war der "Verursacher" in der Prostata

zur was Frage:was kann noch höhere PSA-Werte verursachen
klar ist dass Quellen für das PSA da sind d.H. Metastasen sind vermuitilch vorhanden, ob diese dann in der Dynamik PSA produzieren um dann im Wert uber dem Ursprungswert zu bringen müssten entweder neue enstehen und/oder bestehende schnell wachsen. Da hilft nur die mit PET zu prüfen. Der GL ist mit 8 hoch und damit schon etwas agressiver.



Alles allles gute.

Wolfgang

----------


## Willibald B.

HalloKnut und Wolfgang,
danke für Eure Meinung, die ich voll teile. Auch sehe ich meine Situation wie Knut.
Ich verstehe meinen hohen, vor und nach der RPE praktisch gleichgebliebenen PSA-Wert als Zeichen für ein biochemisches Rezidiv. Ob es lokal oder systemisch ist soll ein PET-CT zeigen. Dieses habe ich am 24. Januar terminiert. Dann wissen wir vielleicht, wo der Feind sitzt. Wahrscheinlich systemisch. Sollten sich wider Erwarten lokale und "zugängliche" Metastasen zeigen, denke ich an gezielte Bestrahlung (evtl. Protonen-Bestrahlung). Wenn man nichts Genaues findet, und daher wohl eine unbekannte Anzahl Mikrometastasen herumgeistert, tendiere ich zur Chemo als Therapie.
Ich berichte über das Ergebnis des PET-CT.
Nochmals danke und Gruß zurück.
Willibald

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Wenn man nichts Genaues findet, und daher wohl eine unbekannte Anzahl Mikrometastasen herumgeistert, tendiere ich zur Chemo als Therapie.


Wieso denn gleich Chemo?
Erst Hormontherapie!

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Willibald,
bei Deinem hohen PSA-Wert nach Ektomie müssen es handfeste Metastasen und nicht Mikrometastasen sein. Üblicherweise werden doch bei einer Ektomie auch Lymphknoten entnommen. Wie war bei diesen der Befund?
Über Therapien würde ich mir zurzeit keine Gedanken machen, denn das Hauptaugenmerk muss nun sein, den Feind aufzuspüren. Wenn die Diagnose steht, dann kann über die Vorgehensweise hier diskutiert werden. Beim PET-CT bitte sicher stellen, dass es ein PET-Cholin-CT ist.
Gruß Knut.

----------


## Willibald B.

Hallo Daniel und Knut,
zunächst veilen Dank für Eure Meinung.
Ich sehe es genau so wie Knut und bin entsprechend vorgegangen. Hier der Ablauf:
1. Vor 2 Tagen Gespräch mit dem Pathologen, der während der OP (16.11.2010), bei der - zusätzlich zur befallenen Prostata und den ebenfalls befallenen Samenblasen - 7 Lymphknoten entfernt wurden, die Schnellschnitte gemacht hatte. Ergebnis nochmals bestätigt: Alle 7 Lymphknoten negativ. (Das deckt sich mit den Ergebnissen des vor der OP angefertigten Skelett-Szintigramms und des ebenfalls durchgeführten CT. Beide Untersuchungen waren auch negativ.
2. Ebenfalls vor 2 Tagen: PET-Cholin-CT.
3. Gestern Ergebnis: 1 befallener Lymphknoten! Dieser ist möglicherweise die Ursache für den unverädert hohen PSA-Wert.  
   Daniel: Damit sind meine Vermutung hinsichtlich "viele Mikrometastasen" als Ursache und mein Gedanke an eine sofortige  Chemo zunächst obsolet.
4. Heute Nachmittag: Gespräch über die Bewertung der bisherigen Ergebnisse und weiteres Vorgehen mit dem operierenden Arzt, der nach dem früheren  (negativen) CT-Ergebnis und 7 tumorfreien Lymphknoten während der OP von einer L0-Situation ausgehen konnte und sicher jetzt genau so überrascht ist wie ich. Zumindest scheinen wir jetzt "den Feind" gefunden zu haben.

Ich berichte wieder.

Besten Gruß
Willibald
 ffice :Peinlichkeit: ffice" />

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Willibald,

mich stört bei diesem eindeutigen OP-Befund und dem bereits ausufernden PSA die recht sparsame Entfernung von 7 Lymphknoten. Das ist jetzt natürlich nicht mehr zu ändern. 

Wenn Du *"Spertel"s* Krankengeschichte verfolgst, wirst Du eine Möglichkeit des weiteren Vorgehens sehen. Wobei ich mir bei Dir ein besseres Ergebnis einer pelvinen Lymphadenektomie vorstellen kann.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

Wo sitzt denn dieser im PET-CT verdächtige Lymphknoten?

----------


## spertel

Hallo Willibald

Deinem Profil zufolge ist Dein PSA nach der Op weiter auf knapp unter 30 ng/ml angestiegen; ein befallener LK allein dürfte hierfür kaum die Ursache sein.
In bildgebenen Verfahren nichts zu sehen bedeutet noch lange nicht, dass dort auch wirklich nichts ist. 
Heribert´s Hinweis auf eine nicht ausreichende LK-Ektomie teile ich, obwohl ich auf Grund der Ausgangslage (hoher PSA/Stanzenbefall) kaum einen Benefit erkennen würde.
Die systemische Erkrankung erscheint zu weit fortgeschritten, um dass hier ein Vorteil zu erwarten gewesen wäre.

Der Hinweis auf meine Vorgehensweise einer nachträglichen LK-Entfernung ist in keinster Weise auf Dich übertragbar !!!

Mein aPSA war deutlich niedriger und zum Zeitpunkt der nachträglichen LK-Entfernung betrug mein PSA 0,08 ng/ml; entscheidend ist aber unser Altersunterschied von ca. 25 Jahren.

Bekannt ist ebenfalls, dass eine LK-Ektomie auf Grund von bildgebenen Verfahren (PET-CT) in der Regel keinen nachhaltigen Benefit bringt, der PSA fällt nur kurzzeitig ab und steigt dann wieder an.
Ich wollte unter keinen Umständen, dass in meinem Alter, damals gerade 47 Jahre alt, ein eventuell mikrometastasierter LK im Körper verbleibt, der sich mit der Zeit zu einer Metastase entwickeln würde. Deshalb sollte noch einmal alles "ausgeräumt" werden, in der Hoffnung, dass jener LK auch erwischt wird, der vermeintlich mikrometastasiert ist.
Diesen Hinweis auf eine derartige Situation gab mir der Referenzpathologe, der meinen postoperativen Befund ein zweites Mal begutachtete. Die in der nachträglichen LK-Ektomie entfernten Lymphknoten waren alle negativ, was letztendlich bedeutet, dass diese auch hätten drinbleiben können; das Problem ist, man weiss diesen Umstand nicht früher.

Eine OP dieses LK dürfte bei Dir nicht in Frage kommen; vielleicht hat Heribert den Verweis auf meine Krankengeschichte mit diesem Gedankengang assoziiert.

Du wirst nach meiner unverbindlichen Einschätzung um eine baldige Hormontherapie nicht herum kommen.

LG

Spertel

----------


## Siegfried51

Ich hätte eine Frage an euch und zwar bezüglich der Strahlennachbehandlung nach erfolgter radikaler Prostatektomie. Ich wurde am 3. September 2010 operiert, Befund pT2c; Gleason 3+3, N0, M0, R1. (PK-Histologie steht im Profil). Sieben Wochen nach der OP war mein PSA-Wert 0,003. Sollte mein PSA irgendwann wieder mal ansteigen, ab welchen Wert sollte man eine Strahlentherapie beginnen. Ich denke, je früher, desto besser, oder?

Mit lieben Grüßen
Siegfried51

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Ich hätte eine Frage an euch und zwar bezüglich der Strahlennachbehandlung nach erfolgter radikaler Prostatektomie. Ich wurde am 3. September 2010 operiert, Befund pT2c; Gleason 3+3, N0, M0, R1. (PK-Histologie steht im Profil). Sieben Wochen nach der OP war mein PSA-Wert 0,003. Sollte mein PSA irgendwann wieder mal ansteigen, ab welchen Wert sollte man eine Strahlentherapie beginnen. Ich denke, je früher, desto besser, oder?


Je früher, desto besser.
Ich würde allerdings entweder auf eine ganz klare Tendenz eines PSA-Anstiegs warten 
(z.B. 0,003->0,005->0,01->0,03->0,06) 
oder einfach auf einen Wert wie 0,1.

----------


## spertel

Richtig, Siegfried, so früh wie möglich !

Aber wann ist das ?

Die S-3 Leitlinien besagen, bei < 0,5 ng/ml mit der Salvage-Strahlentherapie zu beginnen; neueste Erkenntnisse begründen jedoch die Annahme, dass dieser Wert weiter nach unten korrigiert wird.

Ich halte es für ratsam im Moment gar nichts zu tun, lediglich eine PSA gestützte Nachsorge alle -3- Monate ist hier erforderlich.
Sollte sich der Wert langsam aber stetig über 0,1 ng/ml bewegen würde ich innerlich mit der Planung (Ort/Vorgespräch) beginnen und bei 0,2 ng/ml zur 1. Sitzung antreten.

Alles was unter 0,1 ng/ml gemessen wird ist mit vielen Unbekannten verbunden und als "Rauschen im Wald" zu interpretieren.

Bei der Nachsorge keinesfalls die bisher verwendeten Messsysteme wechseln, obwohl ich drei Stellen hinter dem Komma als nicht unbedingt sinnvoll betrachte.

LG

Spertel

----------


## Siegfried51

Hallo Spertel!
Danke für deine Information. Die drei Stellen hinter dem Komma erachte ich auch nicht unbedingt für sinnvoll, aber mein Urologe hat misst immer so. Hätte am Dienstag einen Termin beim Uro gehabt, nur ist mir am Wochenende eine Harnsperre zuvorgekommen. Bin dann auch auf die Urologie eingewiesen worden und dort wurde festgestellt, dass als Spätfolge der OP eine Anastomosenstriktur die Ursache dafür war. Bin jetzt bis 13. Feber mit Bauchkatheder daheim, am 14. Feber wird diese dann am Klinikum Klagenfurt behoben.

Liebe Grüße
Siegfried

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Willibald,

dein Fall ist schon ungewöhnlich und dass eine Metastase so einen hohen PSA-Wert erzeugt auch. Aber ich halte dies grundsätzlich für möglich, und es steht ja noch Deine Antwort an Herrn Schmidt aus über die Lage der Metastase. Er verfügt über die praktische Erfahrung.
Ich möchte aber noch auf einen anderen Punkt hinweisen, und zwar können Dir die bildgebenen Verfahren keine Garantie geben. Es können vorhandene Herde nicht angezeigt werden, oder es wird angezeigt, was nicht da ist. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, hatte der Forumsfreund Winfried- leider schon verstorben- zwei PET-CT durchgeführt, und zwar einmal mit dem Tracer Cholin und einmal mit Fluor, da sich die Ergebnisse ergänzen würden. Ob dies bei Dir sinnvoll ist, kann/wird Herr Schmidt vielleicht bei seiner Stellungname zu Deinem verdächtigen Lymphknoten ausführen.
Ich bin für die bildgebenen Verfahren, würde aber aufgrund meiner gemachten Erfahrungen, immer versuchen, das Ergebnis abzusichern, wenn möglich mit einer Biopsie. Warum ich diese Einstellung habe, möchte ich Dir im nachstehenden Bericht, den ich schon einmal im Forum veröffentlicht habe, zeigen.

*Was macht mein Lymphom?*
Die PET-Cholin-CT Untersuchung hatte, wie schon erläutert, auch noch den Verdacht auf ein indolentes Lymphom gebracht. Die Biopsien wie auch die Lymphknotenentnahme in der rechten Achsel waren negativ. Im Januar 2007 machte ich zur Kontrolle ein weiteres PET-Cholin-CT in Ulm. Die Lage war unverändert. Die Knoten waren weiterhin da, aber hatten sich nicht vergrößert. Ebenso gab es wieder in der rechten Achsel den dunklen Fleck (Lymphknoten), obwohl dieser im Juni entfernt worden war. Die Fachleute Prof. Döhner und Dr. Bommer meinten, da es keinen Nachweis neu aufgetretener Lymphommanifestationen gab, in einem halben Jahr wieder zu kontrollieren.
Im Sommer machte ich dann meine Protonentherapie in Loma Linda und kam dann im Herbst zu dem Schluss wegen der hohen Strahlenbelastung kein weiteres PET-Cholin-CT sondern nur ein einfaches CT durchzuführen, und zwar der Einfachheit halber machte ich dies in Marbella/Spanien.
Mein Hausarzt, Dr. Wienand, in Spanien hatte aufgrund seiner früheren Kliniktätigkeit Erfahrungen mit der Auswertung von CTs, und so brachte ich die neuen Aufnahmen zusammen mit der CD über die PET-Cholin-CT Auswertungen vom Januar des Jahres ihm zur Beurteilung. Zu unserem großen Erstaunen konnten wir in den neuen CT-Aufnahmen nicht die großen Lymphknoten im Bauchraum, unter der Achsel und am Hals finden. Herr Dr. Wienand machte dann die Entdeckung, dass dort, wo in den PET-Cholin-CT Aufnahmen die großen Lymphknoten waren in den neuen CT-Aufnahmen eine Häufung/Ansammlung von kleinen bis mittelgroßen Lymphknoten zu verzeichnen war, was nach ihm nichts Außergewöhnliches darstellte. Unsere Schlussfolgerung war, dass es in diesen Häufungszentren von Lymphknoten aus nicht bekannten Gründen zu einer Anreicherung des Tracers Cholin gekommen war und dadurch dann in den Auswertungen der Eindruck von einzelnen großen bis sehr großen Lymphknoten entstanden war. Dies erklärte auch, warum in der PET-Cholin-CT Untersuchung vom Januar in der rechten Achsel ein großer Lymphknoten angezeigt wurde, obwohl einige Monate zuvor dieser entfernt worden war. Nach der Operation hatte mir die Chirurgin erzählt, dass hinter dem entnommenen Knoten noch weitere Lymphknoten vorhanden waren. Diese hatten sich bei der PET-Cholin-CT Untersuchung im Januar wieder mit Cholin angereichert, so dass der Eindruck entstand, dass gar kein Knoten entfernt worden war.
Da die Untersuchung des entnommenen Lymphknotens sowie auch die Rückenmarkpunktion keinen Hinweis für einen malignen Befall des Lymphsystems brachten und weiter auch in beiden Fällen keine Prostatakrebszellen gefunden wurden, hat sich für mich das Kapitel Lymphom als eine Fehlinterpretation der PET-Cholin-CT Bildgebung erledigt. Dies Verfahren hat mir sehr geholfen zu der richtigen Diagnose Prostatakrebs zu kommen, hat mir dann aber im Gegenzug Kummer/Aufregung, eine unnötige Operation sowie unnötige aufwendige Untersuchungen mit hohen Kosten für die Krankenkasse gebracht. Trotz der großen Fortschritte bei den Bildgebungsverfahren in der Medizin werden an meinem Beispiel die Grenzen und auch die Gefahren dieser Systeme sichtbar.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Willibald B.

Hallo zusammen,
danke für Eure Meinungen. Mein Operateur sieht - wie auch Spertel in seiner ausführlichen Antwort vermutet - den einen befallenen Lymphknoten nicht als Hauptursache für den unverändert hohen PSA-Wert an. 
Leider hatte ich das Ergebnis des PET-CT bis zu meinem letzten Beitrag nur vorab mündlich erhalten und wohl (wegen meiner gedanklichen Fixierung auf das Lymphsystem) die wichtigste Nachricht überhört. Der mir jetzt vorliegende  schriftliche PET-CT Bericht weist Knochenmetastasen aus. Mein Operateur hält diese für die Ursache des hohen PSA-Wertes. 
Statt sich jetzt mit einer Nach-OP um den einen  befallenen Lymphknoten zu kümmern, hält er ein systemisches Vorgehen für erforderlich (das ist auch voll meine Meinung). Um darüber sinnvoll zu entscheiden, wurde noch einmal eine Blutprobe und zusätzlich Knochenmark (aus der Hüfte) entnommen, um nach zirkulierenden Krebszellen zu suchen. Zusätzlich wird am 2.2. noch ein neues Szintigramm erfolgen. Danach besprechen wir die Therapie. Vorab angedacht ist derzeit sofortige Hormontherapie mit gleichzeitiger Bestrahlung.  

Hier noch meine Meinung zu Siegfrieds Frage: Du hast eine relativ gute Prognose für Deinen Fall (T2c = zwar beide Seitenlappen betroffen aber noch kein Kapseldurchbruch, Gleason 3+3). Auch ist der PSA-Wert nach der RPE  praktisch Null. So sollte es sein. Ich teile daher die Angaben von Spertel und Daniel. Bei diesem PSA-Niveau würde ich noch mit Hormonentzug oder Bestrahlung (systemische Therapieformen) warten und den PSA-Anstieg in kürzeren Intervallen (Onko-Urologen fragen, evtl. anfangs monatlich) beobachten. Ein kontinuierlicher Anstieg nach einer RPE (ab diesem Zeitpunkt ist der PSA-Wert ein echter Tumor- Marker!) deutet auf ein systemisches Problem hin und sollte systemisch angegangen werden. Nach diesem Prinzip werde ich in meinem Fall jedenfalls vorgehen. 

Noch ein Hinweis zur PSA-Bestimmung: Standardabweichung innerhalb eines Labor (und Streung von Labor zu Labor , falls Wert in verschiedenen Labors ermittelt wird) beachten. Mein Beispiel: Hausarzt 31.93, Urologe 21.30 (vor OP). Klinik 1. Wert nach OP 23.90, Urologe am gleichen Tag 16.72. Klinik 2. Wert nach OP 28.40, Urologe zwei Tage zuvor 20.16). Über Streuungen und Abweichungen Nähe Null habe ich allerdings keine Erfahrung.

Noch ein Danke an Knut für seine Erfahrung mit der PET-Cholin-CT, die er in seiner Nachricht vom 27.1. beschrieben hatte.
Willibald

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Willibald,
nun ist die Diagnose klar und aus Deinem Sonderfall ist leider ein fortgeschrittener PK geworden. Vergesst bei der Therapie nicht Zometa.
Viel Erfolg und alles Gute
Knut.

----------


## Siegfried51

Hallo Spertel!

Ich habe noch eine Frage.....Kennst du das Buch "Prostatakrebs erkennen, besiegen und potent bleiben" von Peter Weitzel? Er ist in Leipzig operiert worden. Ich hab es gelesen und auch interessant gefunden...habe Ihm auch mal ein Mail geschrieben, aber er hat mir nicht geantwortet. Darin schreibt er, dass es mit der Potenz ziemlich lange dauern kann, bis diese wieder kommt und das man unbedingt Schwellkörpertraining betreiben soll. Was ist Deine Meinung dazu?

LG 
Siegfried

----------


## spertel

Nein, Siegfried, dieses Buch habe ich nicht gelesen und ehrlich gesagt war für mich die Wiedererlangung der Potenz zunächst zweitrangig.
Ich habe fast nichts gemacht, keine Pillenkur oder sonstige Hilfsmittel. Erst knapp 1,5 - 2 Jahre später kehrte die Potenz wieder zurück, also wesentlich später als allgemein berichtet. Diese war dann fast wie vorher, die Schwellkörper hatten in dieser Zeit offensichtlich nicht gelitten.

Dieses Verhalten ist sicherlich nicht wegweisend, aber diese Sache entwickelt sich bei jedem anders.

Nun scheint es allerdings so, dass die postoperative Bestrahlung 2009 nicht ganz ohne Wirkung geblieben ist, 70,2 Gy sind nicht ganz ohne. Auch jetzt scheinen die Schwellkörper noch intakt, allerdings scheinen die Nerven doch nicht ganz unbeeindruckt geblieben zu sein. Ich bin beidseitig nervschonend operiert.

Ich sehe die Sache noch recht gelassen, mein Liebesleben in der Vergangenheit war bewegt genug. Ich gebe zu, dass mich die Berichte über die Implantate, die hier zeitweise auftauchen, doch nicht ganz kalt lassen........obwohl ich so viel ruhiger lebe.  :Blinzeln: )

Hab´Geduld, Siegfried

LG

Reinhard

----------


## Siegfried51

Hallo Reinhard!

Herzlichen Dank für Deine Antwort. Hab jetzt wieder Mut gefasst wegen der Potenz. Für mich ist auch die Wiedererlangung der Potenz jetzt mal zweitrangig, machte mir nur Sorgen, weil mein Urologe meinte, dass die Schwellkörper ihre Funktionsfähigkeit verlieren, wenn sie nicht trainiert werden, er wollte mir zu einer Spritzenkur raten, die ich aber abgelehnt habe. Auch mein Hausarzt sagte, ich soll mir Zeit lassen mit der Potenz. Habe aber auch schon bald nach der OP eine leichte Erektion verspürt. Deshalb habe ich auch die Hoffnung.

LG 

Siegfried

----------


## RalfDm

Das Thema ist nicht neu. Siehe Forumextrakt => "Potenztraining".

Ralf

----------


## Siegfried51

Hallo Reinhard!

Noch ein Nachtrag zu meiner Frage wegen der Bestrahlung: Habe auch meinen Hausarzt gefragt, ab welchen PSA-Wert ich mich bestrahlen lassen soll, sollte dieser wieder mal ansteigen. Dieser meinte nur, ich soll nicht soweit voraus denken und meine Energie nicht mit solchen negativen Gedanken verschwenden, mich als geheilt betrachten. Ich glaube, da hat er wohl recht, aber mir kreisen eben immer noch Gedanken im Kopf herum, ob es nicht mal zu einem Rezidiv kommen wird. Werde mich in Zukunft bemühen, positiv zu denken. Das hab ich vor allem Dir zu verdanken, denn von Dir bekam ich hier im Forum die besten Informationen. Nochmals herzlichen Dank dafür!

LG Siegfried aus Österreich

----------


## Willibald B.

Hallo Spertel,
Du hast es getroffen. Nach dem letzten Ärztegespräch (mein Krankheitsverlauf siehe "Mein Profil") habe ich vor ein paar Tagen die Hormontherapie begonnen. Die Ärzte waren alle der Meinung, dass mein hoher und immer noch steigender PSA-Wert nicht von der einen Lymphkontenmetastase und der einen Metastase im Beckenknochen herrühren kann. Sonst ist aber mit den angewendeten Verfahren (CT, GKS, PET-CT) nichts weiter zu entdecken. Man hat alles noch mal durchgecheckt. Eine Bestrahlung der beiden o.g. singulären Stellen wurde verworfen, da sie mein Problem ja nicht lösen und nur Nebenwirkungen verursachen würde. Man will jetzt erst mal abwarten, wie der PSA-Wert auf die Hormontherapie reagiert. Ich bin auch gespannt. 
Ich berichte wieder, wenn es etwas Entscheidendes gibt.
Nach dem ganzen Trubel mit den Untersuchungen machen wir jetzt erst mal ein paar Tage Urlaub.
Danke an Dich und auch an Daniel, Knut und Heribert für ihre Beiträge zu meinem Problem.
Willibald

----------


## spertel

Guten Abend Siggi

Der Zeit immer etwas voraus zu sein und auch zu bleiben halte ich grundsätzlich für vorteilhafter. Deshalb teile ich die Ansicht Deines Hausarztes eigentlich nicht sich nun zurück zu lehnen und sich als geheilt zu betrachten.

Die Fehler, die daraus resultieren mußt nämlich Du ausmerzen. Dies heisst nicht zwangsläufig, dass Du nun in Panik oder Depression verfallen müsstest, aber eine R-1-Resektion birgt immer das Risiko eines Wiederanstieg des PSA.

Dieser muß aber nicht erfolgen. Wenn dieser aber erfolgen sollte wäre es in Deinem Alter jedoch fatal den vermeintlich günstigsten Zeitpunkt einer kurativen Nachbestrahlung zu verpassen. Aus gegebenen Anlass verweise ich hier auf einen Parallel-Thread, wo dies offensichtlich passiert ist.

In Deinem Fall bedeutet dies weiterhin eine vierteljährliche Nachkontrolle des PSA; bei einem Anstieg, der wie gesagt nicht unbedingt erfolgen muß, würde ich mir spätestens bei 0,2 ng/ml die erste Dosis einer Bestrahlung verabreichen lassen.

Dies erscheint mir der günstigste Kompromiss zu sein, um eine möglich Übertherapie zu vermeiden. 

Positiv denken ist richtig, wenn man dabei wachsam bleibt !

@Willibald

Schönen Urlaub und weiterhin alles Gute.........

Reinhard

----------

